# May / June 2022 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody undergoing treatment in May and June 2022.


----------



## Melissa87

Hi Everyone

I just got cleared today to go ahead for my FET! I have no tubes, but got my daughter from my first IVF cycle. Since then I had to have my c section repaired, and I have had to have a miscarriage. My last three transfers were cancelled due to lining related issues. I really hope this is my turn to give my daughter a sibling. I look forward to connecting with others cycling now too! Also, my embryo is PGS tested!


----------



## Emz7986

Hey @Melissa87 I will be starting my first IVF cycle soon! Just waiting for AF to show up then will start down reg on CD21. We will be doing IVF with 50/50 ICSI split depending on how many eggs are retrieved. And all being well a fresh 5 day transfer 🤞🏼🤞🏼. 

It’s lovely to hear your first cycle was successful and you got your daughter! How old is she now? Sorry to hear of your MC - we had one in 2017 but not a single BFP since 😓 it’s so heart breaking. Really hoping this is our chance!

will they be doing anything different this FET to improve your lining? Really hope it all goes well for you. And it’s great that your embryo is PGS tested. Do you have a start date yet?

looking forward to sharing this journey xx


----------



## Melissa87

Hey @Emz7986 thats awesome you are doing your first ivf ! It’s so exciting! What do you mean by a 50/50 split ?

Thanks ! Sorry about your MC too! It is so heartbreaking! I had no idea how hard it was to lose a baby until I lived it. I was so sad I got a birthstone ring with the birthstone of my due date on it. I just felt like it was a small memorial for our baby. It helps me a little.

after my MC I switched fertility clinics. I am so glad we did that. First thing they recommended was testing the embryos and that was worth it. We had 9 and only 3 were normal one mosaic and one inconclusive. They also tried different things with medicine and I had 3 different problems stopping a transfer. So this time we are going to be doing what for my daughter and also what I did when the MC happened. I did have two failed transfers too but that was most likely just the embryos given that less were normal then expected. I should get my period soon and then I’ll start.

m’y daughters 2.5. But between covid failed transfers and the MC it’s been almost two years of trying since. I am so sorry for your lack of a bfp since 2017! Is that why you are doing ivf ?


----------



## Emz7986

Hey @Melissa87 it is super exciting! I got my protocol today also and now just feel massively anxious as it’s getting sooooo real! Also kinda shocked that my starting stim dose seems quite high (menopur 375ui) which is also making me anxious but I guess they know what they r doing!

so with the 50/50 split if they retrieve over 12 eggs they will do half standard IVF and half ICSI and under 12 will be all ICSI. My consultant recommended it due to not having any success for 4 years.
I guess they want to help get a good level of fertilisation which i am happy about. Last year I had 8 medicated cycles and then 3 medicated IUIs all BFN. So hence the IVF as all the less invasive treatments were unsuccessful. 

aw that’s so lovely that you did something special to remember your lost little one 🥰🥰

that must be reassuring knowing you are going to be following the same protocol that gave you a successful outcome and even better knowing you will be transferring a normal PGS tested embryo.

Im sorry to hear of your unsuccessful transfers. I really hope this round is positive for you!

let’s hope AF arrives soon for both of us so we can get started! It’s all so much waiting around it makes me a little crazy sometimes 😂😂


----------



## Melissa87

Hey @Emz7986 

I am sorry to hear of all your failures too! It's super hard! But it's exciting about IVF! That is a high dose! I was on 150 Menpour and I think 300 gonal f for my last round! 

It is for sure I am thinking positive between that and knowing it's a good embryo I feel good! 

I know waiting for AF is so hard when you want it! I feel like before my first transfer right now again when I was constantly thinking about it because its hard to think of anything else. Mine should have been here this morning but I swear being excited makes it delayed! It can't actually but it always seems that way!

I really hope this round is positive for you!! 

When are you expecting AF?


----------



## Emz7986

Yea I thought it was high! So I’m hoping for a good response as my AFC and AMH are average for my age - I’m 35 btw lol. Did u respond well to menopur? I was on gonal-f for my IUIs a tiny dose (37.5) and always had 1-2 good sized follicles, but I’ve changed consultants so don’t know what to expect with this new medication - I think that’s why I’m so anxious but also excited to finally getting started!

I know what you mean about AF arriving lol when you actually want it to come it’s always late 😂😂 normally we don’t want to arrive but now our treatment depends on it! My last cycle was only 23 days so if that’s anything to go by mine should arrive in the next few days 🤞🏼🤞🏼 Already getting cramps on and off so hoping it’s on it’s way lol.

I totally get what you mean it’s so hard not to think about it like all the time! So glad you are excited to get going and I hope yr AF also arrives ASAP! Sending lots of positive AF vibes yr way!

I’m trying to be optimistic but I’m so used to BFN that it feels like it’s all il ever see! I’m also acutely aware that for many it does take several attempts. I think I will be happy if I get a good blast to transfer and one to freeze at this stage. Feel like that’s not too much to ask for 😂😂


----------



## Melissa87

I am 34 but I turn 35 in September. My AFC and AMH are average. My last IVF was in December and I had 25 follicles and 15 eggs but only 6 fertilized. I had one day 5 and 3 day 6. One was normal one was mosiac and one was inconclusive. I had two normal from a previous cycle. 

Oh me too. I feel like in the 6 years of baby making time the only thing that's gone right is my daughter. Bad news seems to be the norm but I am cautiously optimistic and you should be too! 

I feel like AF is right there! The interesting thing is one of my friends from my MAT leave whose daughter and my daughter are days apart has a son whose turning one this weekend. We are supposed to go to the party if I don't have my day 3 ultrasound. Its a bit sad because I still remember when I was a bit jealous when she got pregnant with her son. Its sad for my daughter because shes asking for a baby, I think because her friends have siblings. I just say I am trying, I want that too. I don't really know how to respond to a two year old when they ask those sorts of questions. 

How many children do you want?


----------



## hare1

Hello everyone, well i had my FET cancelled earlier this month due to poor lining was on oestrogen orally. 
Today I have started again, oral oestrogen and dr added in a patch in addition to Vit E And CQ10 supplements daily. Fingers crossed that makes a difference !! Have a scan next week so hopefully much better this time around.
Wishing you all good luck, and hope we all get our BFP


----------



## Melissa87

Hey! I am really sorry about your cancellation! The past 3 of mine have been cancelled too so I know how frustrating it is! I really hope this works for you


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 i think I have IVF brain already I’m actually 34 😂😂 35 in June which is when my EC and ET will be, making myself older than I am!! 😂 that sounds like you had a good response! I am hoping for more than 12 as I’d be really interested to see if there is a difference in fertilisation rates between the standard IVF and ICSI. Hope you don’t mind me asking what a mosaic is? Never heard of that before.

im so glad u are optimistic, I think once I know I’ve got some fertilised eggs il deffo be more positive it’s the unknown that’s killing me!

it’s totally ok to feel how your are feeling about the party it’s bound to be triggering and I can’t even begin to imagine how you would explain things to your daughter either but hopefully if things go well with your FET you can give her some amazing news! I always thought I’d have 2 children but at this stage even having one would be a dream. I see DH with all his nieces and nephews and I know he would be the most amazing dad it literally breaks my heart I haven’t been able to make him a dad yet.

welcome @hare1 so sorry to hear you have also had cancelled FET. It’s so frustrating when your body doesn’t do what you want it too! It’s good your Dr has changed things and added additional oestrogen, really hope this works for you and you get some good news for your scan next week! I am also taking vit E and CQ10 among other supplements in the hope of getting some good quality eggs. Why did your Dr add these in for you If you don’t mind me asking? Feel like there is so much to learn in this process!

hope you guys are having a lovely day xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 

it’s a abnormal embryo that is almost normal. Meaning that it can self correct. The ideal world would not involve me using it at all because of the risk but you never know.

That would be hard with your dh. I am sure you will feel some of that almost guilt like feeling with this process it’s so hard. My husband had 4 brothers and always wanted a big family. I had one but I grew up determined to not raise an only child. I turn 35 in September so we are essentially the same age. I keep getting told I’m not old but I do know what you mean how it’s hard to not feel that way when there’s been so much negativity.
M’y big advice would be with ivf is to celebrate the little things, like a lot of follicles or the number of eggs etc. Because for me there was a lot of disappointment like losing eggs as the days pass etc. 
I hope you girls are having a good day too! I am at work right now and these messages are a wonderful distraction  I am really glad I found this forum. It’s really nice to talk to people who understand


----------



## hare1

hi ! its a rollercoaster ride we are all on ! good to have this support network to help each other get through it. Dr said Vit E and CQ10in combination are good to help the lining up and overall health! I have one embryo left so this is it the last chance. I'm 42 have a DD from a fresh IVF cycle nearly 7 years ago, but with covid etc we left it on long finger and only getting round to it now. Fingers crossed for all of us that our protocols work


----------



## hare1

Melissa87 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Hey! I am really sorry about your cancellation! The past 3 of mine have been cancelled too so I know how frustrating it is! I really hope this works for you


Thanks Melissa, it is frustrating but hopefully with additional oestrogen things will be better next week ! its a rollercoster for us all !


----------



## Melissa87

It really is! I’ve never heard of that med protocol I’m just on estrace! It’s awesome that you want to give dd a sibling! How old is she ?


----------



## Melissa87

Wait never mind I see that she’s 7. Does she want a sibling ? I can imagine it would get hard to deal with their questions as they get older


----------



## hare1

Oh she's asking all the time!! It's hard on her own bless her but she's happy too it would be amazing to tell her she has a sibling coming soon. Everything's crossed for us all ladies this is our time 🙏


----------



## Melissa87

Oh for sure!! I really hope so! It’s super nice to talk to you ladies ! The Canadian forum I was on before my daughter is pretty much dead . So I’m really happy I found this one !
Yes I hope so ! I really miss being pregnant!


----------



## hare1

I know what you mean, things the best forum I used for my daughter too found it great.
I loved being pregnant too was such an amazing feeling , hope we get to experience it again. Keep our positive side up and you never know.
Wow all the way in Canada! Greetings from Ireland 🇮🇪 😀


----------



## Melissa87

did your first transfer work for your daughter ? Mine did but I tried for two years first and had to have my tubes removed so the battle has been different this time around !


----------



## RoseLondon

Hi all, my AF came a few days earlier than expected this month so I started my treatment yesterday. This is my very first time so had to do my first injection, eeek. However possibly because I am >40 and low AMH so hardly have any eggs left, they have me on 450 menopur, which is clearly much higher than the rest of you ladies. I have my next scan on sat, so guess we will see then if it’s working, or if they decide to tweak the dose. Anyway this is all new to me, so nice to know there are others out there going through it as well.


----------



## hare1

Melissa87 said:


> did your first transfer work for your daughter ? Mine did but I tried for two years first and had to have my tubes removed so the battle has been different this time around !


Hi yes it did we did fresh ivf with a day 5 blast transfer and it worked we had x4 Iui before that all Bfn so was lucky. This is the remaining embryo from that cycle so fingers crossed.
I hope everything goes for well for you too, sounds like you have been through a lot also xx


----------



## hare1

RoseLondon said:


> Hi all, my AF came a few days earlier than expected this month so I started my treatment yesterday. This is my very first time so had to do my first injection, eeek. However possibly because I am >40 and low AMH so hardly have any eggs left, they have me on 450 menopur, which is clearly much higher than the rest of you ladies. I have my next scan on sat, so guess we will see then if it’s working, or if they decide to tweak the dose. Anyway this is all new to me, so nice to know there are others out there going through it as well.


Hi Rose!
And hope injections are going well, wishing you so much luck on your journey too. We are all in the same boat, best of luck with your scan praying for us all


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 thanks for the advice, I’m just going to take every step as it comes and celebrate the positives! First being AF arriving so I actually have a start date to down-reg. deffo getting AF pains today so shouldn’t be too long 😂😂 

@hare1 that’s amazing that your 1st transfer worked for you, sounds like we had a similar journey doing IUI prior. This is definitely giving me some hope so thank you. And that you had a frostie left over to use for your up coming FET.

@RoseLondon welcome to the group! Oh wow 450 menopur, starting to feel a bit more chill about my dose now 😂 I’m just worried il over stimulate and end up with OHSS and end up doing a freeze all cycle but what will be will be as they say. This is my first round too although sound like u are way ahead of me with ur first scan on Saturday! How are you feeling about it all?

it’s so nice this group is super active and I’m looking forward to sharing this journey with u all xx


----------



## Melissa87

Hi @RoseLondon

good luck! How are you finding that high dose? That sounds like it’s hard on your body!


----------



## Melissa87

Mine Is from the batch that made my daughter. It’s a day 6 hatched normal embryo they say that there’s no a difference between day 5 and 6 if the day 6 is normal so hopefully!

That is awesome that yours is from the same cycle too ! 


hare1 said:


> Hi yes it did we did fresh ivf with a day 5 blast transfer and it worked we had x4 Iui before that all Bfn so was lucky. This is the remaining embryo from that cycle so fingers crossed.
> I hope everything goes for well for you too, sounds like you have been through a lot also xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 im getting af pains too but I was in progesterone after my cancelled transfer so I don’t know how that affects things! I really hate waiting! But there’s so much of that with fertility treatments


----------



## lou1990

Hi there! I took my prostap injection to down regulate on Sunday! Anyone else had that one? Seems like AF has been delayed - never thought I'd be so desperate for her to arrive!!


----------



## Melissa87

@lou1990 i never had an injection like that when is your af supposed to come? I was on progesterone supplements for 7 days when they cancelled my transfer and it normally takes two days max after for af and I’m on day 3 and super inpatient too


----------



## Emz7986

Hi @lou1990 and welcome! I’ve not heard of that one either is it a daily injection? Il be starting bursulin to down-reg on CD21 and will need to continue till trigger shot. I’ve read that bursulin can delay AF so might be the same for the one your on? Also that AF can be super heavy too just to pre-warn you.

@Melissa87 aw progesterone supplements are the worst! I would usually start spotting while still taking them - so having both pessaries and injections this time. But the spotting would always continue for nearly a week until flow was heavy enough to actually be AF. Hope it arrives soon for you!

Finally got my protocol sorted and meds ordered to arrive next week! All getting very real now! Xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 normally I get mine in two days but I have had spotting for 3. It ducks I hope yours comes soon tool


----------



## lou1990

@Melissa87 @Emz7986 it’s an injection to take on day 21 which down regs, then once your af comes you get a scan day 3 and fingers crossed can start stims. Thanks for the warning about af- mine is normally pretty heavy so I dread what’s to come! When do you start your meds @Emz7986? What’s next steps for you @Melissa87 (sorry if I’ve missed this further up the convo) x


----------



## Melissa87

@lou1990 Thats exciting but it sure is hard to wait! For me I am just waiting for AF I am using a tested embryo from the batch that bought my daughter so I am excited!


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 has AF shown it’s head yet? My AF arrived today 🎉🎉 so officially have a start date to down-reg @lou1990 it will be Friday 13th May - just typical!! Hope it’s not unlucky for me 😂😂 

how is everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## RoseLondon

Well sadly it seems like even with that massive dose of menopur it’s not having much effect on my follicles yet. I had my day 3 scan yesterday and apparently it wasn’t looking good. I have another scan tomorrow to see if things are picking up, but if not it sounds like they will suggest I abandon the cycle. Has anyone else had this happen? 
it didn’t seem like the best start to be honest. Last month when scanned I had 8 follicles, but this month when I started treatment there were only 3 to start with. I have been reading up and there is a suggestion this can vary month to month, is that what other people have experienced? 
if so, can I simply wait a few weeks and try again? Maybe they will reduce my dose if the big dose isn’t working out. I would be glad of that actually, the hardest thing I am finding with the injections is getting it all in.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all, hoping I will be joining you! We have our FET nurse consult this week so hoping to start mid-May. We had an unsuccessful round of IVF last summer but two embryos frozen to try again this time. This will be cycle #5 for us … somewhat tempting fate after two successful pregnancies but if you don’t try, you’ll never know. 🤞


----------



## Melissa87

Hey! 

No tomorrow will be day 7 after progesterone so I am really anxious! But I’m happy yours came so exciting ! How was your weekend? Mine was good but I went to my friends kids first birthday. It was fun and my daughter loved it but a little sad for me because I still remember feeling a bit envious when she got pregnant for the second time. 

@sarahsuperdork id be doing the same thing! I’m determined to give my daughter a sibling but what I’m really after and always had hoped for is 3 kids. One at a time of course. I hope your cycle works this time. I’m waiting for AF my last cycle was an mc and I was hyper stimulated so we froze everything this time. I’m using an old embryo from my cycle that brought my daughter so I have hope. Do you find this challenging to do with kids ? 




Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 has AF shown it’s head yet? My AF arrived today 🎉🎉 so officially have a start date to down-reg @lou1990 it will be Friday 13th May - just typical!! Hope it’s not unlucky for me 😂😂
> 
> how is everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Melissa87 said:


> Hey!
> 
> No tomorrow will be day 7 after progesterone so I am really anxious! But I’m happy yours came so exciting ! How was your weekend? Mine was good but I went to my friends kids first birthday. It was fun and my daughter loved it but a little sad for me because I still remember feeling a bit envious when she got pregnant for the second time.
> 
> @sarahsuperdork id be doing the same thing! I’m determined to give my daughter a sibling but what I’m really after and always had hoped for is 3 kids. One at a time of course. I hope your cycle works this time. I’m waiting for AF my last cycle was an mc and I was hyper stimulated so we froze everything this time. I’m using an old embryo from my cycle that brought my daughter so I have hope. Do you find this challenging to do with kids ?


Wishing you (and everyone!) lots of luck. 🤞

I’m finding it a lot more challenging this time around. When we were TTC our second, our eldest was only 18 months-2 years old and too young to know. Now they’re 8 and 5, they know what’s going on. I was devastated when our last cycle failed and we’d told the kids we were trying. This time, not sure if we will tell them. Our 5 year old does still ask about “when we have our baby” … it’s tricky when they’re of an age where they know what’s going on. I don’t want to let them down.


----------



## Emz7986

RoseLondon said:


> Well sadly it seems like even with that massive dose of menopur it’s not having much effect on my follicles yet. I had my day 3 scan yesterday and apparently it wasn’t looking good. I have another scan tomorrow to see if things are picking up, but if not it sounds like they will suggest I abandon the cycle. Has anyone else had this happen?
> it didn’t seem like the best start to be honest. Last month when scanned I had 8 follicles, but this month when I started treatment there were only 3 to start with. I have been reading up and there is a suggestion this can vary month to month, is that what other people have experienced?
> if so, can I simply wait a few weeks and try again? Maybe they will reduce my dose if the big dose isn’t working out. I would be glad of that actually, the hardest thing I am finding with the injections is getting it all in.


aw sorry to hear this @RoseLondon really hope you get better news today at your scan 🙏🏼🙏🏼 Surely a day 3 scan won’t show much anyway as it’s not a long time stimming at all! I won’t get my first one till at least 8 days of stimming! And follicles can grow up too 2 mm a day so hopefully you won’t have a abandon your cycle. Let’s hope for better news for you today.

@Melissa87 7 days and still no AF!! It must be driving you crazy!! Yes I had a fab weekend - I was on a hen party 😂😂 it was nice to see all the girls and it will deffo be my last outing for a while so made sure I enjoyed it! It’s understandable it makes you sad thinking back on painful memories but you got through it and sounds like yr daughter had the best time.

@sarahsuperdork welcome to the group! Wow 2 successful IVF pregnancies that’s amazing! Do u mind if I ask why you had to do IVF? Really hope you get your 3rd 🤞🏼🤞🏼 Love hearing success stories really gives me some hope that this will work for us too xx


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork i Hope you get your third too! I find it hard and my daughter is 2 because even at 2 she’s asking for a brother and sister . I don’t let her see me cry but it definitely breaks my heart and I just tell her I want that too and I’m trying to « make her one ». I don’t know. It took so long because I had to have my c section repaired and waiting for that was tough. If you don’t mind me asking do they know about ivf? I really wonder when the right time to tell children is.

@Emz7986 really glad you had a good weekend . Forgive my ignorance here but what’s a hen party ?
@RoseLondon good luck with your scan ! I really hope it’s better!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Melissa87 Yes mine know about IVF, mostly because we're a same-sex couple so they've had some understanding from really early on about how they were made. It's just been matter of fact in our house that they were made in a dish in a hospital; we used the embryoscope with DD's cycle so they've both seen her little growing embryo video.

@Emz7986 I have PCOS, endo and one tube (I had the other removed, blockage/fluid/endo) ... and a wife! So many barriers. But thankfully IVF overcomes tubal problems and my PCOS doesn't seem to pose any issues other than delaying treatment if there's a larger cyst than usual. We use anonymous donor sperm. I was always told my AMH was about right for my age (I'm 35 now) but our last cycle we only had 4 eggs so I think it's actually on the low side. Are you downregging from CD21? Not long to wait now.


----------



## lou1990

@RoseLondon sorry to hear its not going as hoped - but I'm the same as @Emz7986 I don't get my first scan until 8 days after I start taking the stims but I have read somewhere that the more scans and monitoring you have the better - so hopefully that means your clinic is on it! 
@Emz7986 I've heard plenty of people say that they think May 13th is lucky for them so fingers crossed for you. AF arrived yesterday so start stims tomorrow and first scan is May 4th. Will be so nervous waiting for it! @Melissa87 fingers crossed it arrives soon! Never shows up when you want it to! @sarahsuperdork good luck with the consult! have you got an embryo in the freezer?

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## hare1

Hi Girls,
Hope your all doing ok, Its tough times and this forum will keep us all going and supported. 
Sending lots of luck to those starting treatment, and melissa hope AF comes soon. 
Im currently on oestrogen orally and patches so praying the lining will be better this cycle!! 
Scan on Thursday so really hoping all be well. 

Best of luck to everyone !


----------



## Melissa87

@hare1 Good luck I hope it does! And ha ha yeah for sure I emailed my clinic telling them it had been 7 days and they haven't responded yet. But they will probably just tell me to be patient. 
@lou1990 How are you doing? It is so true never when you want it! 
@sarahsuperdork that is pretty cool that they could see it develop! it is also super neat that they know and understand already!


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 a hen party is what I guess u would call a bachelorette party? My friend is getting married in a few weeks so all the girlies went away for the weekend to celebrate the bride to be. 

@sarahsuperdork we are hoping to use the embryo scope too for our cycle! Will be such an amazing thing to see it develop and a wonderful keepsake and in your case an amazing tool to show yr beautiful children how they came to be! Thank you for sharing yr story too sounds like you have overcome a lot! Really hope u get another successful cycle! Do you have any embryos left in the freezer or are u starting a fresh cycle? Yes starting down reg on CD21!

@lou1990 aw thank you! I suppose it’s just another day! I should really stop being so superstitious it’s got me nowhere in the past 😂😂 yay for starting stims! The 4th will be here before u know it! Hope u don’t have too many side effects and feel ok xx

@hare1 good luck for your scan on Thursday xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 that is what I figured! That's an awesome way to celebrate finally starting this process for you as well! Exactly like our bachelorette party! 

An embryo scope is such a neat tool! We don't have that in Canada (or at least my clinic doesn't)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@lou1990 good luck for your first stimms! We have two embryos in the freezer, hoping to be lucky enough to have one for transfer. Not had any luck with FET in the past but trying to stay positive.

@Emz7986 definitely recommend the embryoscope, I know it's still new technology but I do think it made a difference for us on our successful cycle. They use it at my clinic as standard now I think. We are going for a FET, two in the freezer after our fresh failed last summer. Everything crossed! So much waiting, that's the hardest bit, I can remember it feeling like forever to get mid-cycle and start things off. Hope it doesn't drag too much for you.

AFM just waiting for our consult on Friday ... our failed cycle last year really threw me and I'm trying to be positive but part of me can't believe what we're heading into again. I try not to think about what we have to give up but it'd be real nice to not have to micromanage vitamins, caffeine and exercise - it's hard to believe some people just have sex and get pregnant


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone . Can I join the group ☺ . I’m starting my first IVF cycle this week as AF due on Thursday . Im Doing a natural modified cycle so just low doses starting with clomid and then 150 gonal f at day 5 . I’m doing a freeze all so doing three months back to back . Mainly doing that cos of my age and low amh . My fsh is good though . Having icsi due to sperm
Issues . A lot of things against us so prepared in my head I might need to move tia. Donor egg but given myself the best chance I can .

Egg collection for me will then be in a couple of weeks. Wishing everyone the very best of luck .


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork the embryoscope comes as part of our cycle package with CARE, are you with them aswell? I think they are one of the only clinics that offer it. Your right about the waiting! That’s all it seems to be 😂😂 waiting for AF waiting to start down-reg waiting for another AF waiting for scans to start stims …. And the list goes on 😂😂 we are all forever waiting for something!! Hope your consult goes well on Friday.

@PDream1980 hi and welcome to the group! Sounds like you will be putting your body through a lot these next few months with 3 back to back collections! You absolutely have to have yourself the best chance that you can and if you don’t try you will always wonder what could have been. I think a few ppl on here are still waiting AF to kick things off @Melissa87 any progress?

good luck to everyone having scans too this week hope you all get some good news xx


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 Good luck! I have thought about back to back cycles too! I am glad you are giving your body the best chance of success!
@Emz7986 No! So annoying but my clinic agreed to bring me in on Firday if I don't get it for blood work to try to figure out why. Hopefully it just comes. They said it could take up to two weeks! How are you doing?


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks Melissa and Emz. I’m spotting tonight so I will be starting AF tomorrow I suspect and then I will start the clomid . I feel a bit excited as I’m finally doing something now rather than waiting and deliberating and processing what to do. Now I’m just doing ! I wonder how many eggs I get . They are aiming for 2 to 3 as it’s mild but I’m hoping for more x I’m prepared for anything though as some people don’t get any eggs sometimes so I am not going to build my hopes up too much but still feel positive that I’m now taking steps . I’m a bit scared of taking drugs and the effects as I get terrible pmt anyway so I expect to be climbing the walls on low doses but hopefully not . X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 everyone reacts differently. Do not be scared! I think the best advice I have is to be nice to yourself. Like if you are tired sleep, don't feel you have to clean all the time or anything like take the time to rest. I wish someone told me that before my first cycle! It is nice to be doing something with my cycle the worst I feel is right now waiting for AF I know once I start meds it will get better because as you said at least you are doing something!


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks Melissa . I bet you’re excited ! 😁…. We will probably get important news around the same time. So great to have a support group like this . X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@PDream1980 hi and welcome! Good luck with your cycle. Hopefully the drugs won't treat you too badly, lots of rest and give yourself some grace if you don't feel like yourself.

@Emz7986 I'm at Leeds, they just got taken over by Care. We had the embryoscope back in 2016 with DD so it's been around for a while but I think the growing evidence of success from it means they now use it for everyone.

@Melissa87 Hope AF arrives soon! I think I was 10 days late on one of my cycles, it never seems to come when you want it to.


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi ladies 

Will be starting mild ivf on my next cycle mid May.
I have had two unsuccessful rounds, only one eggs retrieved on both. First time embryo did not get past two days, second time had day 5 transfer but resulted in no pregnancy.

When starting this journey we had male factor infertility so did ICSI. However than discovered I have a low egg reserve.

Am so nervous this will be my third round and all I want more than anything is my own child, I will be 39 years old soon. 
I know From the past my consultant has said it take just one and luck, but I have options off egg donation. 
I just feel this whole process is so much to deal with and carry the weight of not having a child and to go down that next step of not my own egg seems so much right now. 
I know you all relate being on this forum with your own journeys, it seems the only place to speak openly apart from talking to my husband.

I think it’s just a bad time atm as everyone around me seems to be pregnant, as wonderful as it is and I am so happy for everyone I know. I just have this sadness when will it happen for me.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi sparkler.

I don’t have any children either and also doing the mild ivf approach . I start my AF tomorrow so medication begins for me on day two . What protocol are you doing .
I really do understand where you are at and I’ve gone through grief too. I think I started to feel better when I came to terms with the idea of DE. Im trying with my own eggs first but prepared to move to DE and it takes the pressure off a little . It’s not a easy process to go through and I have hope for us both that we will get success with our own eggs . A soul is a soul and I don’t believe we create that soul . An egg and sperm just create the shell , the soul is what makes the child and that’s god given and if that’s how we bring life to the world then that’s how it was always meant to be . X


----------



## sparkler2020

The end part of your message is very sweet and true!

Will this be your first round?

I think after failing first time I was open and willing to the egg donation route, but as time goes on the reality seems to hit harder and digesting it seems harder now than I had initially expected.
Perhaps it’s just feeling my own body is failing me to the most natural thing possible.

But I have this next round with my own eggs and I pray I am successful and I get my turn finally.

I will be on following
Letrozol x3 a day
Pergoveris 75IU
Cetrotide 25mg
Ovitrelle

Ultrasound day 7 & day 10

How does yours compare


----------



## PDream1980

Hi sparkler …. Oh yours is very mild too. I am
Doing 100 mg clomid for 5 days then on day 5 start gonal f injections 150iui . I have not done ivf before . I am Doing three rounds back to back and freeze all . I don’t know whether it was timing but a friend sent me a thing about the creepiest things kids say and it was about reincarnation and that made me think they really aren’t our kids are they ! Which then made me think differently about donor egg . I will
Try and find it for you .
But for now let’s hope our eggies can step up to the job and if not it doesn’t have to be the end of the road . Love is love whichever way it comes into our lives x


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi sparkler …. Oh yours is very mild too. I am
> Doing 100 mg clomid for 5 days then on day 5 start gonal f injections . I have not done ivf before . I al
> Doing three rounds back to back and freeze all . I don’t know whether it was timing but a friend sent me a thing about the creepiest things kids say and it was about reincarnation and that made me think they really aren’t our kids are they ! Which then made me think differently about donor egg . I will
> Try and find it for you .
> But for now let’s hope our eggies can step up to the job and if not it doesn’t have to be the end of the road . Love is love whichever way it comes into our lives x


Good luck with your protocol and the plan to freeze. Fingers crossed and baby dust your way x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 I can really relate to what you said about being happy for others but sad for yourself. 

It is not exactly the same for me because I have a child (I did feel it though before I had her because I don't have tubes and had to do IVF for her). I had a terrible journey to baby #2. It's been two years, I had to have my c section repaired, then I transferred 5 embryos that failed and one that ended in an MC. Then I did IVF again, and I have had 3 cancelled transfers and I am waiting to go again. 

During that time I have had all of my daughter's friends' moms have had babies. So everyone else has siblings, and I feel like everyone around me is having babies. My own SIL had her son, two weeks before I was supposed to be due with my MC. What I have done is gotten off social media. It doesn't take away the feeling of it being hard to watch others have babies so easily but it helps. 
I also struggle because almost daily my daughter asks for a little brother or sister. She's two so she doesn't get it. I just constantly say, "I am trying honey I want that too". I try to keep her busy. I really do love this forum it is so nice to talk to people who get it.


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork that sucks! I feel like thats so true! Do you know why it was so late?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have PCOS so sometimes a big cyst will make my cycle off, but also I wonder if the stress of waiting for it to come doesn’t help!


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> @sparkler2020 I can really relate to what you said about being happy for others but sad for yourself.
> 
> It is not exactly the same for me because I have a child (I did feel it though before I had her because I don't have tubes and had to do IVF for her). I had a terrible journey to baby #2. It's been two years, I had to have my c section repaired, then I transferred 5 embryos that failed and one that ended in an MC. Then I did IVF again, and I have had 3 cancelled transfers and I am waiting to go again.
> 
> During that time I have had all of my daughter's friends' moms have had babies. So everyone else has siblings, and I feel like everyone around me is having babies. My own SIL had her son, two weeks before I was supposed to be due with my MC. What I have done is gotten off social media. It doesn't take away the feeling of it being hard to watch others have babies so easily but it helps.
> I also struggle because almost daily my daughter asks for a little brother or sister. She's two so she doesn't get it. I just constantly say, "I am trying honey I want that too". I try to keep her busy. I really do love this forum it is so nice to talk to people who get it.


Ahh I agree this forum is great so glad we all are in the same situations and can relate to one another. 
Thank you for your message, I am sorry to hear about your loss and I can not imagine how difficult that must of been, it is hard to imagine the what would of been we all do that. This journey is hard but painful too, we all have the pain we carry. 
how terrible you have had cycles cancelled, it is frustrating.
I hope you get your baby no2 soon, I am sure at some point we will get to that just don’t know how our journey will lead us to that point.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi @sparkler2020, wishing you lots of luck with your cycle.


----------



## Melissa87

It’s so true that we just don’t know how and when. 



sparkler2020 said:


> Ahh I agree this forum is great so glad we all are in the same situations and can relate to one another.
> Thank you for your message, I am sorry to hear about your loss and I can not imagine how difficult that must of been, it is hard to imagine the what would of been we all do that. This journey is hard but painful too, we all have the pain we carry.
> how terrible you have had cycles cancelled, it is frustrating.
> I hope you get your baby no2 soon, I am sure at some point we will get to that just don’t know how our journey will lead us to that point.


----------



## Melissa87

Yeah for sure ! Now I keep thinking I have it all the time and I don’t. It’s definitely not help. I think I’m extra inpatient which again isn’t helpful 

Sorry about the PCOS that must be frustrating!



sarahsuperdork said:


> I have PCOS so sometimes a big cyst will make my cycle off, but also I wonder if the stress of waiting for it to come doesn’t help!


----------



## hare1

Hi Girls,
An update for me had a scan today pre FER and everything's looking good! Triple lining present and lining greater then 7mm so I'm hopeful but don't want to get too excited yet. 
Defiantly better than last cylce so that's a massive plus. I start progesterone injections and gel Saturday and with A rescan Thursday Am with a view to embryo transfer later that day if all well. Fingers and toes crossed !!!
Good luck to all starting medication, and those having scans and hope AF comes for those waiting patiently.
@melissbope all good with you xx


----------



## PDream1980

Oh that’s great hare! I start my medication tommorrow . Eeeeeeeek . Everything crossed for you and everyone on here 😁x


----------



## hare1

Oh brilliant @PDream1980 best of luck with the cycle is it Ivf or Fer cycle ? Sorry I've lost track of all the goings in in the chat !!
I've literally everything crossed l, will.be q long week counting down to Dday yikes!! xx


----------



## PDream1980

It’s my first cycle ever so a bit scary with needles in the fridge . Infact I’ve not opened the box yet as I don’t want to see them . I start on tablets tomorrow .
So exciting for you and I hope the week doesn’t drag too much 😁x


----------



## hare1

Omg that's exciting for you too!!! I hope the injections don't bother you too much, I don't mind them too much I'm a nurse so I don't pay any heed!!!
Really hoping and praying this will result in Positive outcomes for all of us. Were all in it together xx


----------



## PDream1980

We are hare , ahh sending a big prayer out there for baby joy . Im excited and nervous and hopeful and all sorts . I just hope I don’t go
Crazy on the medication ! 😆. X


----------



## hare1

Absolutely, it's a roller coaster ride please god for good news for all of us. I know the meds can send us all loopers !!
Think my hubby is used to my madness now !!
This forum will keep us going xx


----------



## sparkler2020

sarahsuperdork said:


> Hi @sparkler2020, wishing you lots of luck with your cycle.


Thank you so much, sending luck your way too


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies.

I was on the last cycle thread but we were still waiting to start treatment, which we are now starting! We are having donor egg IVF after we had our beautiful son 6.5 years ago and now we are finally ready to try for a sibling. I cannot wait, I am so excited.

Hello Hare, Melissa, sparkler and Emz. How are you all getting on? I'm bursting with excitement about starting again, I am 100% confident it will happen for us again. I can't let myself think otherwise!

Here for you all through this journey xxxx


----------



## hare1

Hi @dumbwing07 it's exciting for you and yes you have to keep positive I'm doing th same although feeling a little anxious a sits our last embryo 🙏🙏 praying for success. Wishing u so much luck, we are same I've a nearly 7yr old DD wishing for a sibling for her too xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Hi dumb wing . So excited for you too . I have good vibes !

i have just taken my first clomid tablets today before going to injections 😯😬😁. And so it begins ! Good luck everyone , another day conquered x x


----------



## RoseLondon

So after 9 days on high dose menopur stere are still only a couple of little follicle which have stubbornly refused to grow, and my E2 level is apparently still negligible, so they have told me to stop the drugs.
I will go back for another scan in a week and they will see if any of the follicles have progressed on their own or whether to abandon this cycle and start fresh next month. Dr suggested next time will put me on a lower dose of Gonal F instead, because apparently my LH levels have been going up as if I want to ovulate and menopur is FSH /LH mix and I don’t need the extra LH. 
Trying to seem positive at least we are learning something, and anyway at least this means no more jabs for a few days. 

@PDream1980, I had considered trying the more natural IVF myself as I wasn’t likely to get many eggs but figured I would give it one shot at throwing all the drugs in my body and see if I could stimulate a better reaction. I might give it a shot next time. Are you in London? I know there is a clinic here that does the three collections thing.
I am a big baby about needles but have managed to do it for 9 days now without too much fuss. Day 1 I was pretty close to freaking out but held it together in the end. I was picking a song to play each night to sing along to and distract myself while I did it, which I found helped me.


----------



## Melissa87

@RoseLondon im sorry that’s frustrating! I hope they grow on their own


----------



## PDream1980

Hi rose . Yes I think a milder approach is def better from everything I’ve studied . I skipped the stronger meds as one I’m a complete wuss and prob wouldn’t handle all the drugs and two everything I’ve read steers to milder approach in older women . I’m 43 and varied follicle counts . My fsh is low but also low amh so this really will be a good gauge on what my eggs are like . I still ovulate and quite regular periods . It’s just going to be one of those things , I might have good eggs and I might not . No one really knows until they are out and fertilised . 

We are in the same boat x


----------



## PDream1980

Ps rose : even if i only one mature follicle then I will be proceeding to egg collection .


----------



## dumbwing07

Thank you *Hare* & *Pdream*! 
It's so true that you have to stay positive. I believe in the whole body and mind connection stuff. I only believe it as it worked last time, so worth sticking with the pma I think! 

*Pdream* - good luck starting the injections, you are sooo brave and it will be so worth it! Xxx

*Rose* - I am sorry to hear that, stay positive, you will get there, better to wait until everything is right before giving it a go! You will be glad you did! Everything crossed for you xxxxx

We signed the forms last night and we have had our confirmation that we've secured the eggs, which weve paid for and will be invoiced shortly for the meds etc

Ladies, are any of you working throughout this? I got a new job today in my local nursery, I haven't said I'm undergoing fertility treatment but have said we are planning on another baby, which they have said isn't a problem. I will be able to take baby to work with me so after isn't an issue, I just worry they will think badly of me. Xxx


----------



## Melissa87

Ahhh So the progestrone I took after my cancelled cycle didn't work! I am about to ovulate and unfortunately can't expect my period for another two weeks! I hope the clinic is being conservative and it comes sooner!


----------



## PDream1980

Been crying my eyes out . Had a call from
The consultant because I have a cyst and they want to do a blood test and if it shows there’s a risk then my treatment will be cancelled . He said it’s okay to keep taking the meds but on Monday they will do the blood test and scan . I had a pop at him on the phone and then started crying . It may be that I then don’t get the chance of using my own eggs and move to donor but I wanted the chance . I hope it’s not going to be cancelled . It’s so hard to try and stay positive when things like this happen . 😩😢


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa does that mean you have to wait until next month now for your baby transfer ? Oh my what a day we are having 😓


----------



## dumbwing07

Oh no Melissa. I am sorry hun. Don't lose faith, we have used and are using donor eggs, it's no different. Don't let it worry you. I'm here if you need to talk about it xxx


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 well yes it sucks. I don't have tubes so I haven't paid attention to ovulation in years. But it usually takes two weeks to get your period after ovulation and then I can finally start! 

I am so sorry about your cycle I really hope its okay! I know it must be so hard to worry about your eggs. I think about sometimes that, and I honestly can't imagine but I was a member of this support group. The leader talked about a lot about donnor eggs because it was a concern for a lot of the women. What she said that stood out to me was that if you use donnor eggs you are still the biological mother, the other person donates cells. Also, you have kids for two or three main reasons 1) to pass on your DNA 2) to pass on your husbands or partners and 3) for any other kids you have. Even in cases where reason 3 doesn't apply you still get 50%. While I could not imagine not being able to use my own eggs I wanted to pass that on...I sincerely hope that your cycle doesn't get cancelled. I cried like crazy when each of my last 3 transfers were cancelled. It sucks.


----------



## Melissa87

dumbwing07 said:


> Oh no Melissa. I am sorry hun. Don't lose faith, we have used and are using donor eggs, it's no different. Don't let it worry you. I'm here if you need to talk about it xxx


Thanks! Its a tough pill to swallow because my last 3 transfers have been cancelled. I really appreciate you saying that! @dumbwing07 are you transferring again? How old is your first?


----------



## Melissa87

@dumbwing07 I am working through this and I am SO GLAD I told my company! If you have any questions about details I'd be happy to talkbout it. Its a new job too!


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks so much Melissa. ❤.

I have already processed moving to donor eggs. I believe it fate and god but I don’t go to church , well maybe for some carols at Xmas the odd time . Anyway , my friend said randomly when I mentioned donor egg and she said well look at Mary and Jesus , Mary was a surrogate . No one said Mary isn’t Jesus mum !
Maybe if it does get cancelled and I have to have it taken off then I will be more on the donor egg path . There’s actually part of my own genetics that I actually would chose to not pass on actually so I will
Try and remain open minded and take whatever comes next week . Thanks again Melissa x


----------



## PDream1980

Dumbwing im working full time . For once I’m not prioritising work and don’t care what they think that I have to go for appointments at short notice . Some things really are more important x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 Your friend has a wonderful point! None of us choose it but if it happens its okay! Also I largely have the same attitude about you at work. I told them in my job interview back in December when I thought I'd do IVF and get pregnant. They froze the eggs and then I had surgery and three cancelled and now AF is delayed. I just don't regret it at all. They are understanding and I feel like they wouldn't be so much if they didn't know. One of the company owners had three kids via ivf so that helps. My attitude in my interview was that I didn't care, if they wouldn't support me I don't want to work for them.


----------



## PDream1980

3 cancelled and not AF waiting game . I have very good feels for you though . I think it’s coming it’s just us being patient . Cried my eyes out at the pure frustration of it and then I thought am I crying more cos I’ve taken clomid or is this me having a good purge and getting it all out . This group is lovely , we all have different scenarios going on but all with the same goal . It’s lovely x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 yes for sure ! I know a lot of crying is hormonal too from the estrogen and progesterone mix. I feel good for you too! It’s interesting because I am not a patient person but this forces me to change. I really like this group we are all so different with the same goal!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@PDream1980 I'm so sorry they found a cyst! Did you have a baseline scan before you started any of the medication? It's such a pain, I get cysts too and it's so disappointing. Especially if you've already started. I hope for good news for you; when will you find out if you can carry on?

@Melissa87 nooo a longer wait for you? We might be on a similar timescale if you have to wait another 2 weeks. I hope AF does arrive, what a pain.

@hare1 lovely to see you are doing well, not long until transfer for you. I recommend a hot water bottle for after progesterone injections to avoid the awful lumpy bum!

Hi @dumbwing07, I'm a full time retail manager and I'll probably take a week off after transfer. My job is really physical and full on so I always need a week off for fertility treatment really. Luckily this round should coincide with a week of annual leave I'd already booked for half term. I will tell my boss, though, I find it easier to be open about it. My team in the store already know and are really supportive thankfully.

Hope everyone else is well. We had our nurse consult today, FET short protocol to start on my next period so c. 12th May ... my cycle is all over the place but some time around then. Skipping downreg and going straight to oestrogen, transfer pencilled in for 31st. Feeling tentatively hopeful but trying not to get carried away!


----------



## RoseLondon

@PDream1980 It depends on the type of cyst whether they will take any notice of it. I keep getting medium sized cysts on my right ovary but they did a blood test and if it’s what they call a simple cyst, it doesn’t make hormones so they can just ignore it. Fingers crossed that’s what yous is.

i am working full time, and have quite a full-on job. So far I have managed to be fairly vague about having some ’medical appointments’ and working around them, it may be I end up having to give some more details to my manager as time goes on. It is hard as my clinic gets you in for scans and bloods basically every 2 days so it is a lot of appointment already, and I never even made it to egg collection. I would have used a couple of days of annual leave then if I got that far. I just didn’t want to tell many people as dont want to deal with explaining to them if it doesn’t work out. 

has anyone else here given acupuncture a go? If I have a couple of weeks before I try again, am wondering what else I can try, and I know some people rate that. I don’t think it will be a manic cure, but am sure it can’t hurt. Just wonder if it’s dumb to waste money on something else when I really need to save it to pay for meds etc.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi rose . I Have endometriosis on the left ovary but my right is fine. It’s a cyst from that . I know with the blood test it will flag up high and if that’s the case they will cancel me . I got so upset as it’s my last chance saloon with own eggs but now I think after all the struggle then in a way I’ve almost given up and leave it to fate as it’s been such a hard road to get here . 

i tried acupuncture last week ! Erm it wasn’t for me , I don’t like needles anyway . I am
Willing to give anything a go . My friend swore by it so i though this has to be good but I just didn’t get that feeling and the place didn’t seem that hygienic either so I then worried about the needles. He mixed up some
Chinese herbs to take with water but im
taking a lot of vitamins so I thought god knows what’s in that . £90 later I left a little non plussed. 

I’ve told my manager about ivf due to appointments but not anyone else and I said I want It kept private for the same reasons as you plus I find it quite a personal journey and only want to share things with people
Who know what this journey is like , like on here .


----------



## PDream1980

Hi Sarah super , I have started medication and they said that’s okay to keep taking it . It’s proper limbo now for me . All the medication could be pointless . Argghh i need this week to go now cos at least I will then know if my ivf is totally cancelled or not . Sometimes I think can it get any worse ! X


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork yes two more weeks if my period is on time . Funny thing is I already have cramps but i still don’t doubt it will take a while. That’s cool we will be on similar cycles ! So your waiting for af too?

@RoseLondon i love acupuncture! I don’t like needles but I always feel so good afterwards! 

@PDream1980 even though I like acupuncture I didn’t do it before my first pregnancy or miscarriage also it’s expensive enough that I would t do it if my insurance didn’t cover it.


----------



## Melissa87

With work yes I definetly get keeping it private. For me I’ve had different experiences in different roles and somewhere a long the line I stopped caring and it was easier for me just to be upfront and they can take it or leave it. But I definitely think it depends on the environment.


----------



## hare1

@PDream1980 I'm sorry to hear you have a cyst, I hope you get some good news in this regard. At least you're considering donor eggs, we used donor sperm due to severe male factor infertility and my little lady is the best !! 

My last embryo is from that cycle I got my daughter from so I've everything crossed !! 


Started progesterone injection this am the The gel tonight. Will try and distract myself as best I can. 

@Melissa87 hope the 2 weeks go quick for you. 

For me I have taken few weeks sick leave I have a very physical demanding job as a nurse so decided to really mind myself this cycle. I wouldn't be happy sharing any information with colleagues. Prefer to keep it private.

Wishing everyone the best of luck with their cycles and treatment.

@PDream1980 keep the chin up and hope you get to continue the cycle.

Thinking of u all girls xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Melissa87 yep waiting for AF ... due on 12th based on a 28 day cycle but my last was 30 days and the one before 23 so who knows, haha!

@hare1 how did your first progesterone go?


----------



## hare1

Hi @sarahsuperdork thanks yes my first injection went OK but stings like hell. I'll get used to it again!! Exciting for you be starting soon best of luck x


----------



## dumbwing07

*Pdream *- Honestly hun its no different. Motherhood is not about genetics, look at all the parents that neglect their child etc. The donor egg is a tiny spec of information that would never develop into a person without sperm and your cosy womb for it to grow in. Effectively, that baby would never exist if it wasnt for you. You are giving life to a whole new person. It is amazing, and I feel lucky everyday. I would choose my boy over my own eggs any day. Im here if you want to talk about it. You are also so right about the work thing, fertility treatment comes first. I am going to remember
that, so thankyou. I am also soo greatful for this group, its lovely to have people to talk to who are going through the same as we are, ivf is such a lonely thing to
go through ive found. xxxx

*Sarahsuper *- Yeh sounds good, im hoping trasfer falls on a friday then ive got three days off, but to be fair i went straight back to work last time and I was pregnant. Everything crossed for 31st, I have a feeling I might be around the same time as you!
Stay positive, its good to have the right mindset. xxx

*Roselondon *- I am the same, I dont wanna have to have the conversation until theres a good reason! My friend had acupuncture, she has pcos and she was actually pregnant not long after, so who knows. But also yeh is it worth it with the meds to pay for, they are so bloody expensive xxx

*Hare *- Everything crossed for you, maybe it was meant to be that you had one left, so that you would have a sibling for her. Weldone with your first injection, dont know how you ladies do it! xxx

Weve been to my pregnant cousins today, she is 18 weeks with first baby, her three friends were there also, two have two children and the 3rd has a brand new baby. It doesnt bother me at all, im not fussed by others having babies, but my cousin can be so cold
about it, she makes a point of making out like having a baby is not a big deal and never asks about my fertility journey really. We left quite early as she was speaking to friends mostly, which is fine, and we were abit of a spare part. Shes messaged me asking why, which is fine, but she always thinks theres something wrong with me, think she expects me to be jealous, which im not at all, im over the moon for her. I know its the bank holiday which is awesome that we have another day off, but also crap because I have to wait until tues to hear from the clinic again lol

Hope you are all well beauties. xxxxx


----------



## PDream1980

How is everyone doing ? I had my 5 day scan and I have 5 follicles . Varying sizes , 11mm 10mm 6mm and two less than 6mm. They also proceeded with the cyst since it’s a simple one . I’ve just took my first injection . It was fine I just stabbed it in to make it quick .


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news @PDream1980 I’m so glad you’re able to continue!

@dumbwing07 it’s really difficult when people are weird with you because they expect you to be jealous when you’re not. I’ve lost friends on each time we’ve cycled … it’s really sad, they just distanced themselves from me because they felt awkward, not because I did. Not much you can do when it’s family though.


----------



## Emz7986

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is getting on ok? Been a bit MIA on here partly because I have nothing the report on my end, just wishing the days away till I can start on the 13th and because I’ve been working loads 😂

@Melissa87 glad you got some clarity on when AF should show up! But 2 weeks that’s crazy! Oh how our bodies work sometimes 😂 hopefully it shows up sooner so u can get going!

@PDream1980 sorry to hear your cyst caused you so much stress! It’s really not what you need this process is stressful enough! But amazing u can continue it must be a weight lifted. Your last scan sounds promising, when will you have your next one?

@hare1 that’s great you have started! Where abouts are you now in the process? Are u having a FET? I’m struggling to keep up with where everyone is 😂 I read your a nurse - I am too and work is always stressful as I work in A and E! I’ve told my manager about my situation and apparently I’m entitled up to 2 weeks paid leave while undergoing treatment so seriously considering taking the full 2 weeks for EC and transfer so I don’t have that added stress. Have you told your work? So sorry can’t remember from these posts if you said you had or not.

Anyone started their treatment yet?

hope everyone is having a good week xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Not much to report here yet … meds arriving Monday, hoping to start next Thu/Fri if AF arrives on time!


----------



## hare1

Emz7986 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting on ok? Been a bit MIA on here partly because I have nothing the report on my end, just wishing the days away till I can start on the 13th and because I’ve been working loads 😂
> 
> @Melissa87 glad you got some clarity on when AF should show up! But 2 weeks that’s crazy! Oh how our bodies work sometimes 😂 hopefully it shows up sooner so u can get going!
> 
> @PDream1980 sorry to hear your cyst caused you so much stress! It’s really not what you need this process is stressful enough! But amazing u can continue it must be a weight lifted. Your last scan sounds promising, when will you have your next one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hare1 that’s great you have started! Where abouts are you now in the process? Are u having a FET? I’m struggling to keep up with where everyone is 😂 I read your a nurse - I am too and work is always stressful as I work in A and E! I’ve told my manager about my situation and apparently I’m entitled up to 2 weeks paid leave while undergoing treatment so seriously considering taking the full 2 weeks for EC and transfer so I don’t have that added stress. Have you told your work? So sorry can’t remember from these posts if you said you had or not.
> 
> Anyone started their treatment yet?
> 
> hope everyone is having a good week xx


Hi Emz, I'm still on the progesterone and oestrogen, having a scan Thursday am and +/- embryo transfer later that day if everything looks OK!?? 
Iys getting more real, feeling anxious and nervous and praying all will be well to go ahead and that the little embie survives the thaw fingers crossed. 

Best of luck for the 13th to start, I've taken 2 weeks off work this week and next haven't told anyone from work about my treatment etc. Plus don't get paid sick leave, but figured it's out last embryo so giving it everything now to aid success. Works crazy too!! A+E crazy place lol xx


Good luck to you all ladies for youre treatments, meds etc.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi emz 

I have my next scan today at 10:15 . I tooo certrotide today and really freaked out with the needle but my partner did it for me as I just couldn’t . So much easier getting him to do it . We felt like a pair of druggies in a crazy den or something . Flicking the bottle and needle etc to get bubbles out . Glad I have watched pulp fiction 😱🤦🏻‍♀️😆.

i am Hoping the smaller ones have caught up. Since this is a mini ivf it’s been really tolerable . Infact I can’t see it long now before I have my
Eggs out. Praying praying praying they are okay but if not my plan b is already in my head . I have a note book which I am putting together all the positives of donor egg over my own which is helping so that if this doesn’t work I don’t crash into a million pieces x x 

i wonder how rose London is doing ? Rose if you’re watching do update us xx


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 my husband always does mine too! I feel so much better that way. I hate centroid. Good for you about donnor eggs. I have always had a back up plan with funding, etc. Always, I feel like it's so needed to know what to do if things don't work out! 

@sarahsuperdork I hope AF isn't late 

@Emz7986 same here in the sense of having nothing to remote! I can't believe I ovulated. My hormones still feel wild. Sore boobs, cramps tons of acne, so I am really hoping its early! That is amazing that you can have two weeks off. I would take it for sure! Just relax go for walks and watch TV. I think that will help your treatment. 

Right now I am trying to kill time until AF comes. I took my daughter to a trampoline park last weekend and I think we will go again this week. I obviously can't do that pregnant, and I know I won't want to once I start meds, and it makes her happy. So I am excited to take her back there, since she is 2 she calls it the "hop hop park".


----------



## RoseLondon

hi all, I am still here. Have another scan Friday to check things are progressing now this month since I have stopped the meds. Fingers crossed I have ovulated and will have my AF and can try again with a different drug regime. If things are back to normal I only have about another week to wait. 
@PDream1980 sounds promising with the mini ivf. 
@hare1 good luck for tomorrow


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all . My scan was a disaster . Couldn’t see any follicles on my left and thought they may be “hiding behind the cyst “ . They only found one follicle on right ovary of any decent size of 9mm and that’s it ! I am not trusting the place I am at to be honest . Every time I go it’s a different consultant and some of what I’ve experienced has been really unprofessional . For me now , since I’ve paid upfront for 3 cycles I am Just going to drop right down to natural ivf and just get the egg out that my body naturally selects and then that’s it , that’s my end point of trying with my own eggs .

I am Glad I processed plan b as I’m not too devastated . Melissa are you using donor ?
Rose , good luck . It seems that the mild approach has been as futile for me as the stronger approach did for you . However im
Glad ive given it a go on the medication and now I suppose I want to see what non medicated results are especially in terms of egg quality by going totally natural x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 I can sort of indirectly relate to your frustration. When I first did IVF I was 31 with great egg quality and I was told by my old fertility center I should have no issue making a family of 3 kids from the embryos I got (there were eight PGT testing was not needed. Then I had my daughter, waiting for surgery, did ivf again had failures and an MC. I got so frustrated I left and went to a better clinic. I did IVF again and tested my embryos. I tested 9 embryos and 3 were normal. 2 from my first cycle and one from my most recent and zero from the middle one. I realize PGT testing has its problems but I was so angry at the fact that they told me not to test and that the odds are I put my body through an MC I could have prevented. No, I am not using a donor right now, but I thought a lot about it since it was speculated I had bad embryos. 

I am really cautiously optimistic this will work. And don't give up hope I think you could still end up pregnant with your own eggs. I definitely know what you mean about drawing a line and just giving yourself the best chance of pregnancy though.

As for the donor eggs, have you looked into the process? If we want a third kid (if I am lucky enough to have a second), I may have too so I wanted to just wrap my head around it incase.


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck hare x
youve not had it easy either . That really meant a lot saying you were cautiously optimistic . I am a little bit but it’s definitely helping knowing that a donor egg is an option so it’s not the end of the road. I honestly believe a soul is a soul and we don’t create the soul . The body is just the carrier of that soul .
I do hope I have my own biological kid but I’m realistic with my age , 43 , that it may be just a little too late and I’m getting some peace with that now x x it helps you would
Consider donor to extend your family more . I think that’s very lovely and would be a very lucky baby x


----------



## PDream1980

I’ve done a little bit of research and I think I would go overseas for it due to anonyminity but to have a little bit of knowledge about them to tell the child/ren about how they were created x


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 so sorry your last scan wasn’t more positive it really doesn’t help when you lose confidence in the clinic that you are having your treatment either! Do you have another scan booked to see if there is any progress? All seems a bit strange that you had a few follicles previously and now they can only find one! I can totally relate in regards to losing confidence in your clinic. I changed clinics after my unsuccessful IUIs as I felt a bit like a cash cow and nothing was personalised! I was with them for a year having various treatment and I’d never even had my AMH tested! The new clinic I am with now were shocked 😂 but so glad I moved and am a lot happier going into IVF with them. I don’t have any experience of using donor eggs but it sounds like you are processing things in a positive way and it does help to have a plan b if things don’t work out. I really like how @dumbwing07 put things in regards to using donor eggs, it’s a really lovely way to put it 🥰🥰 whatever happens we are here to support you 😘

@hare1 how did your scan go today. I am cautiously hopeful that you are now PUPO 🤞🏼🤞🏼.

@RoseLondon good luck for your scan tomorrow, hoping you get some good news and can start your new regime soon xx

@PDream1980 @Melissa87 you guys have some fab DHs there! Mine runs in the opposite direction whenever I have to inject! He is so needle phobic he can’t even be in the same room! 😂😂 honestly men!! If only they had to go through what we do in this process! There would be a lot less babies born from IVF!!

@sarahsuperdork hope your AF arrives next week as planned and you can get started! I’m so nervous but also excited to be starting next week too xx


----------



## RoseLondon

So at my scan today they found that after a week off the meds I have one decent size (13mm) follicle so they want me back on meds (changed to gonal f this time) and they are going to try and collect it. I know it’s only one follicle, which I would clearly have grown on my own, so it’s been a very expensive experiment this month only to discover the high dose stims didnt work for me. 
Still am keeping my fingers crossed this one could be a good one, even though I know the chances are very slim. 
It does mean I am up to 2 injections a day now as I have to start the cetrotide as well. Eeek. Haven’t missed those this weeI. 
Feels good to at least be doing something though, the waiting around doing nothing is so frustrating.


----------



## PDream1980

Yay rose ! We are in the same boat . I am just having the one egg retrieved ! All being well ! I too had a scan today . What day of your cycle are you on ? I’m on day 9 and Have two follicles 10mm , one on each side . However I am totally ditching the medication . I think it’s great You tried as you know you’ve tried it all then .
They said cos I started medication and then stopped they may not grow now and have to wait until next month . Having another scan Monday to see if there’s any growth .


----------



## PDream1980

Also my cyst has shrunk by 4cm ?!?!? And also each time I had a scan they count different amount of follicles 😬. I’m rolling with it though .


----------



## RoseLondon

Now I am a bit disturbed as they rang just now saying having seen my bloods they actually want me to take the Gonal f, and TWO doses of cetrotide tonight, and come back in tomorrow for another scan. 
I don’t know if this means I should have been back in for a scan and restarted drugs a couple of days ago, as seems a bit like they are trying to catch up now.
Not filling me with confidence !


----------



## RoseLondon

Also means 3 injections tonight


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> Also means 3 injections tonight


hey rose . The certotide stops you from ovulating so I bet your lh was quite high which triggers ovulation . Not fun having 3 injections .


Emz7986 said:


> @PDream1980 so sorry your last scan wasn’t more positive it really doesn’t help when you lose confidence in the clinic that you are having your treatment either! Do you have another scan booked to see if there is any progress? All seems a bit strange that you had a few follicles previously and now they can only find one! I can totally relate in regards to losing confidence in your clinic. I changed clinics after my unsuccessful IUIs as I felt a bit like a cash cow and nothing was personalised! I was with them for a year having various treatment and I’d never even had my AMH tested! The new clinic I am with now were shocked 😂 but so glad I moved and am a lot happier going into IVF with them. I don’t have any experience of using donor eggs but it sounds like you are processing things in a positive way and it does help to have a plan b if things don’t work out. I really like how @dumbwing07 put things in regards to using donor eggs, it’s a really lovely way to put it 🥰🥰 whatever happens we are here to support you 😘
> 
> @hare1 how did your scan go today. I am cautiously hopeful that you are now PUPO 🤞🏼🤞🏼.
> 
> @RoseLondon good luck for your scan tomorrow, hoping you get some good news and can start your new regime soon xx
> 
> @PDream1980 @Melissa87 you guys have some fab DHs there! Mine runs in the opposite direction whenever I have to inject! He is so needle phobic he can’t even be in the same room! 😂😂 honestly men!! If only they had to go through what we do in this process! There would be a lot less babies born from IVF!!
> 
> @sarahsuperdork hope your AF arrives next week as planned and you can get started! I’m so nervous but also excited to be starting next week too xx



thanks emz ! Here for you back !
I have to say the more I accept donor eggs idea the less stressed I am . I’m starting to get into a good place with it and feel a bit excited that in whatever way I will be a mum and I can’t wait 💅🏼😁x


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 I am lucky because I am the biggest baby with needles. I mean now I am used to it but it was hard at first! I think its really brave you are injecting themselves. 

@PDream1980 Thats frustrating I had some variation too with mine! I hope they keep growing! 

@RoseLondon I hope they get it! 

@sarahsuperdork hopefully both our periods are on time! I really am not patient ha ha!


----------



## hare1

Hi Everyone ! Sorry been MIA
@Emz7986 yes I did have my transfer 2/7 ago went well as far as I know fingers crossed so hard to know.
Trying to keep my mind off it now and relax that's all we can do and if it's meant to be it will happen hopefully. 

Good luck to everyone on your journeys.


----------



## RoseLondon

Hope everyone is doing ok.
They did my bloods again today and want me to take two cetrotide again tonight and tomorrow, which I am not looking forward to. 
Last night I had a bad reaction to it and came up in a red itchy rash, which lasted till I went to bed. Sadly it appears this is a moderately common side effect. Anyone have any tips for dealing with a cetrotide rash? I used an ice pack which helped a little bit.


----------



## Emz7986

@hare1 oh congratulations on being PUPO and being In the dreaded TTW 😱😱 really hope things go well and you get a positive result! Do you have anything planned to try and keep u occupied?

@RoseLondon will you have a scan tomorrow to check progress? Really hope your follicle is reacting to the stims and you have a lovely egg to collect soon! Sorry to hear your not getting on with the cetrotide 🙈🙈 an ice pack deffo sounds like a good shout though! It will all be worth it I’m sure xx

@PDream1980 I think you have another scan tomorrow also? How are you feeling stopping the meds to see if your follicles grow naturally? Really hope they do for you this month so you don’t have to wait another month, but like you said sounds like you are rolling with it - what will be will be. I’m hoping for the best for you though!

hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks Emz . Yes a scab today !!! I’ve nearly got a positive on the opk test so I’m a little nervous about then getting the egg in time before I ovulate ! Well that being said hopefully it’s grown to collect 😄.
I am feeling much better stopping the meds . They weren’t for me . Going natural is a worry about ovulating though .
How are you getting on ? Xx


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 aw really hope all goes well with your scan today and that you haven’t ovulated yet and it’s ready to collect! There really is so many twists and turns to this process isn’t there! An absolute rollercoaster sometimes!

Im ticking along nicely thanks, meds are arriving Thursday to start my down-reg on CD21 on Friday! Although when I rang to say I’d be starting the nurse said it could take 2 weeks to get my AF which really hoping is not the case as more waiting! Especially as my last few cycles have been 23-24 days long which means AF should be here 1 week today, but I guess the burserelin could mess with that making it longer? Who knows but I’m just excited to finally get started!

I also ordered some probiotics to start taking, I’ve been doing some reading that it could help with implantation? Anyone else used them before? Xx


----------



## PDream1980

Oh wow I didn’t see this . So the transfer happened 😄 . Fingers and toes crossed and prayers for you all Is going well x

hi Emz ! I’m a real believer in gut health so I take actimel and an array of vitamins .
My scan went well . I have two follicles growing so ya never know I might get two eggs . I am
Glad I dropped the medication as two eggs would be what I would have for doing all the meds so the little bit of meds I had at the start did the trick. You will get much more than that no doubt with your protocol but my odds were so low that I don’t see the point . I said today if I was ten years younger I would have stuck with the drugs but feel what I’ve done is best for me and going more natural . What a pain starting drugs and then having wait for AF , it’s a long protocol then but with the aim to get a lot of eggs ? Xx
Xx


----------



## RoseLondon

So my one lone follie has grown again to 18mm so they are still planning to try and collect it. Are still trying to stop me from ovulating before then so am on double cetrotide again tonight, along with the trigger shot meaning I have the joy of having to give myself 4 injections this eve!
PDream - hope your two keep it up. I do know what you mean, it seems ridiculous I have spent all this time money and effort to fill my body with hormones only to make the one egg I should have made on my own anyway. But I am trying to treat this first go as a test run, to see how my body reacts to the different drugs etc. 
hare1 - fingers crossed
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 im also taking a range of different vitamins mostly for egg quality so I figure adding a probiotic can’t hurt right? I’m also having an actimel when I can remember 😂. Amazing you have 2 follicles growing - really hope you get the two eggs! Bet you feel a lot better having ditched the meds and letting things progress naturally, you deffo have to do what’s best for you! 

@RoseLondon that’s a great sized follicle! You must have a date for collection now? Aw bless you 4 injections in one night! Gosh yr poor tummy! Hopefully it will all be worth it though. Are you planning a fresh transfer?

yes doing a long protocol, once down reg is confirmed il be on menopur 375UI with the hope of collecting 12-15 eggs - but we shall see. Never know how by body will react! Trying not to focus too much on numbers but I’d love one to transfer and one to freeze.


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 I hope AF comes fast! me on my second week of waiting after ovulation. So much waiting! it always feels so nice to just get started! I will tell you to try not worry about the numbers! My last ivf was really heartbreaking and I got 15 eggs but the heartbreaking part was when only 6 fertilized. It was way less then previously.I still got 4 in the end. After testing I had one for sure normal, one mosiac and one inconclusive. So it could have been worse but I was so upset when only 6 fertilized. So definitely try not to worry but believe me I know that's easier said then done. I also had 25 follicles.


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 I have taken/am taking tons of supplements for my lining, and I did probiotics as well. I am taking one to prevent UTI's, one just for pregnancy and one for vaginal health. I feel like its a lot but I worked with a naturopath and we feel that my history for UTI's warrant it!


----------



## PDream1980

Hi . How is everyone ?

i am Going for a scan in the morning. Im
Bothered I’ve ovulated as my lh test is now not even a faint line . I am
Expected for egg collection this Thursday or Friday . That’s if I don’t ovulate . So now I’ve swapped the stress of needles to stress of ovulation . 😬


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 Good luck! I am excited for you to get those eggs out. 

Me right now, I don't think I have ever been so excited about my period! 

@hare1 how are you doing?


----------



## Blueberry girl

Hi there, hope I can join in? Had a read through and saw that everyone is at different stages of fresh/frozen cycles...huge good luck to everyone!
I'm 40, with a little boy from cycle 4 (fresh) so trying for a sibling. Just starting cycle 7 which will be a medicated FET cycle as we managed to get 7 good embryos on the last fresh go, 5 were frozen. 3 left. Lining started thin last time but managed to get it to 8.2 eventually. Taking a heap of supplements.
Currently on day 4 of buserelin and feel really low. Like, really crappy, no energy. I don't remember it feeling this bad before! Maybe I subconciously deleted that bit from memory...🤨😂😵‍💫


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome @Blueberry girl, good luck with your cycle! Buserelin always makes me feel grim, get plenty of rest if you can.

Any sign of your period yet @Melissa87? What day are you due?

@PDream1980 did you have your scan this morning? 🤞 you haven’t ovulated yet. The medication should hold it off?

@RoseLondon did you have your EC yet?

Good luck @hare1! 🤞🤞

My period is due tomorrow … I’ve had raging PMT for a whole week now so I was worried it would come early and screw up the schedule but we are ok. Hoping it comes tomorrow or Fri so I can get started.


----------



## hare1

Hi Everyone, 
Hope everyone is doing ok, welcome @blueberrygirl. 
I'm on day 6 post FET and have had a tough time of it. Been having bleeding since day 4 post transfer so I'm not feeling very confident about success. Still continued on the medications until I know otherwise
but daily PT have been Bfn !
I hope that everything goes well for everyone else on their journey's to motherhood.

I am trying to occupy myself as best I can, I'm going to focus on my little girl now for the moment and be grateful that we have her busying myself arranging her 7th Birthday. 

Best Wishes to you ladies, hope you all get your BFP.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all . Welcome blueberry . I can wait until I’m in your position , even though you feel grim . Wishing you luck too ! 

i had my scan this morning and have two large follicles, one 17 mm and one 20. Ive not ovulated but it’s my day 14 today so expected to ovulate . I am Not taking medication now , decided to go more natural . Im Waiting on a call from the doctor to see if egg collection is tomorrow .it’s so stressful doing it natural as I could just ovulate any time . Fingers crossed I don’t .

sorry hare It’s not been easy this go . Def good to keep Distracted and sending positive vibes . Implantation bleeding can be heavier for some so I’m holding out for some good news .
Super dork , Sending positive vibes too .xx


----------



## hare1

PDream1980 said:


> Hi all . Welcome blueberry . I can wait until I’m in your position , even though you feel grim . Wishing you luck too !
> 
> i had my scan this morning and have two large follicles, one 17 mm and one 20. Ive not ovulated but it’s my day 14 today so expected to ovulate . I am Not taking medication now , decided to go more natural . Im Waiting on a call from the doctor to see if egg collection is tomorrow .it’s so stressful doing it natural as I could just ovulate any time . Fingers crossed I don’t .
> 
> sorry hare It’s not been easy this go . Def good to keep Distracted and sending positive vibes . Implantation bleeding can be heavier for some so I’m holding out for some good news .
> Super dork , Sending positive vibes too .xx


Best of luck @PDream1980 🙏


----------



## Emz7986

@Blueberry girl welcome to the group! Sorry to hear your having a tough time on the burserelin really hope these feelings pass for you. Gosh I do hope I don’t have many side effects like that sounds awful! Not sure how il manage with work otherwise 😂😂 

@PDream1980 oh that’s great news on your scan today! Fingers crossed you don’t ovulate and they can collect those eggs ASAP!

@RoseLondon have you had your EC yet? Really hope you have had some good news.

@Melissa87 thank you for your kind words regarding numbers etc as they say it only takes one! I do feel prepared for the numbers to drop off when the time comes - what will be will be. Did you take probiotics last time when you had success with yr daughter? Any sign of AF yet?

@sarahsuperdork raging PMT 😂😂 oh bless you! It’s awful being female sometimes! But sounds like AF is truely on the way for you so you can also get started!

@hare1 oh no I’m so sorry to hear you have had bleeding but surely that’s super early from 4 days post transfer? Are you on any progesterone support? Could be late implantation? When is yr OTD? I really have no words other than we are hear for you and thinking of you at what sounds like a super stressful time. Praying things turn around for you xx


----------



## hare1

@Emz7986 Thanks for your kind words, i know it has been pretty emotional the last 3 days for sure I'm all over the place really. It seems v.early to me too to start bleeding. Im on Lubion injections Od with Crinone PV so ggod support from a progesterone point of view !
Feeling like it hasn't worked so trying to process this as best I can. OTD is 19/05 so ages away. If it continues and BFN will stop meds as im so brusised now aswell so its uncomfortable now.
Clinic advised to continue all meds rest etc !
Just glad i have my DD be so lost without her.
Wishing you all onward luck and success for the future with your treatment cycles.
Thanks Again Emz x


----------



## Melissa87

@hare1 I know what you mean! Having a DD is super helpful! My Clinic would say it isn't over until its over. They have seen cases with strange bleeding, and slow development result in healthy babies. I really hope it works this time for you. 

@Emz7986 I took very basic supplements with my DD I wasn't working with a naturopath at all. As for AF I am full of pimples and crampy! I know its not a normal cycle because I was on hormones for my cancelled transfer but I am super impatient lol

@PDream1980 Good luck


----------



## Melissa87

Blueberry girl said:


> Hi there, hope I can join in? Had a read through and saw that everyone is at different stages of fresh/frozen cycles...huge good luck to everyone!
> I'm 40, with a little boy from cycle 4 (fresh) so trying for a sibling. Just starting cycle 7 which will be a medicated FET cycle as we managed to get 7 good embryos on the last fresh go, 5 were frozen. 3 left. Lining started thin last time but managed to get it to 8.2 eventually. Taking a heap of supplements.
> Currently on day 4 of buserelin and feel really low. Like, really crappy, no energy. I don't remember it feeling this bad before! Maybe I subconciously deleted that bit from memory...🤨😂😵‍💫


Welcome blueberry! and congrats on all those embryos are you feeling any better now?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

hare1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope everyone is doing ok, welcome @blueberrygirl.
> I'm on day 6 post FET and have had a tough time of it. Been having bleeding since day 4 post transfer so I'm not feeling very confident about success. Still continued on the medications until I know otherwise
> but daily PT have been Bfn !
> I hope that everything goes well for everyone else on their journey's to motherhood.
> 
> I am trying to occupy myself as best I can, I'm going to focus on my little girl now for the moment and be grateful that we have her busying myself arranging her 7th Birthday.
> 
> Best Wishes to you ladies, hope you all get your BFP.


Thinking of you … it is still v early as you know, and bleeding can be common in successful pregnancies. I don’t want to spread misinformation but I’m sure I read somewhere that it can take longer for a FET to give a BFP sometimes. 🤞🤞 for you.


----------



## RoseLondon

So they collected the egg, and it’s fertilised fine, so they are going to go ahead and transfer It back to me tomorrow. 
this is my first round of ivf but I understand they only wait longer when you have a few to choose from, as I only have the one they are going to put it back and just see what happens. 🤞🏻
So if anyone has any advice for post transfer I am prepared to try it, whether it’s drink milk/ eat pineapple whatever, figure it can’t hurt.

@hare1 hope you are staying positive, or at least keeping yourself distracted from worrying.


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello ladies hopping back on, sorry been absent since briefly saying hello back in the chat forum! 
I think I have struggled with my mental health in recent weeks, putting a smile on & really inside feeling why. It is also difficult when people around you are pregnant or announcing pregnancy’s and despite being happy inside I feel choked. I know people fall pregnant every day all over the world, it just becomes why is it so difficult for me. 

Life has been a little busy, however the reality of starting my cycle is feeling very real. Feeling anxious and nervous. 

Praying it’s 3rd time lucky for me and hubby. 
Should be starting meds Saturday, generally my cycle is very prompt. Will then have a follicle count next Thursday.

Egg retrieval date will be the 25th and then praying for a embryo transfer to take place on the 30th. 

My last two rounds resulted in one egg retrieved and I am sure they expect the same this time too. Just need the lucky egg and a lot of luck. 

So glad for this space to vent and express how I feel.
Sending positive and happy vibes for everyone’s journey. X


----------



## Emz7986

@RoseLondon yay!! That’s amazing news! Wishing you the best of luck for a nice smooth transfer tomoz 😘😘 deffo heard of the pineapple thing - especially the core. I did this with my IUIs and found using fresh ripe pineapple best. If it’s not quite ripe can be a bit like chewing cardboard 😂😂 I also had 3 Brazil nuts a day for the selenium - it’s meant to be good for implantation so I will deffo be doing these again when it’s my time 😂 every little helps right??!! Not heard of milk though, what the idea behind that?

@hare1 so glad to hear your DD is getting you through this stressful time and gosh the 19th must feel ages away! Really really hoping this turns out positively and we are all here rooting for you and supporting you.

@Melissa87 @sarahsuperdork any updates on AF arriving yet?

my meds arrived today!! Gosh there is a lot of them 😂😂 but all set to start my first injection tomoz evening at 9pm (I figure this is a good time) 😂😂


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 so sorry to hear you have been having a tough time. I totally get it with the pregnancy thing, I’m the same I find it so hard to be happy for others my jealously drives me insane! There are a few ppl at my work who I remember having conversations with about trying for a baby and all these have gone on to have babies go on mat leave and are now returning to work all smiles showing off pics of their babies and don’t get me wrong I’m super happy for them but it really really hurts! I think why them not me?? I’m not a bad person why must I go through all this pain?? It’s soooo tough! I’ve learnt that I have to put myself and my mental health first in this process. We are allowed to feel whatever we feel! I used to think I was a horrible person because I struggled to be happy for others but I now know I’m not it’s just a human reaction and I can be happy for people from a distance. Your not alone in how you are feeling! Always here to support you 😘😘 and yay for starting soon! Are you going straight into stims on sat? It must be a relief knowing some provisional dates, the waiting is nearly over! 🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼 We will get there I’m sure and it will be our time maybe sooner than we think and they do say third times a charm 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 no!! I am so annoyed! I actually emailed my fertility center today and was like what do I do? She told me to relax and if I don't have it by Monday call and they will bring me in for a check. 

@sparkler2020 Oh my gosh can I ever relate! As @Emz7986 I've learned to be happy from a distance. But my gosh its hard. Don't get me wrong I am so grateful to have a daughter through IVF. However, for over 2 years I have had surgeries failed cycles and miscarriage. I find that people really don't get its still hard. I had two good friends with daughters close in age to mine on my mat leave and of course, I was the first one to want to get pregnant. They have had their second babies and they are both close to one. It was hard for me to go to first birthdays because it was a big reminder of what I didn't have that they got so easily, but I did it so my daughter could see her friends. Also, my daughter constantly asks for a sibling. When she does I just tell her I want that too and go the bathroom and I cry because that's all I want. The one thing I will say is as @Emz7986 is for sure right in that you have to prioritize your mental health. That's okay to do. I have missed baby showers, etc because its too hard, and that's okay. Definitely know you aren't alone


----------



## RoseLondon

@Emz7986 i think the milk thing is supposedly for protein, but who knows really. 
good luck with the injections, must seem overwhelming if you got all your meds at once. I was getting mine every few days from the clinic and it still added up to an awful lot of boxes and needles etc each time.
However even I (who am a massive wuss about needles) managed it so it’s not as bad as it looks.


----------



## sparkler2020

Thank you I know you can all relate. Def agree not bad people just gets frustrating at why and when will it happen for me. I smile through the announcements and visiting baby etc which is fine and I am ok with. Inside I feel my own sadness.

I have been married a few years now and we bought our dream family home which was amazing. I was in such a happy bubble, now I just pray I am blessed with one child. I have halted renovating our home and spending money on it, one because of the cost of ivf and two because what if I never have a child. Why would I extend and do all the renovation on the home. I am hoping and praying ladies am 39 now.

My protocol has been the same throughout tbh from second round we went to mild

I start Pergoveris & Letrozol on Saturday as it will most likely be day 2 of my period.

When I started this journey it was male factor fertility and we decided to not wait go private and do ICSI.
When we started obvious lockdown delayed us and then when we started finally on egg retrieval despite numerous follicles, I had empty follicles and only one egg retrieved.
This was the same for my second round and turns out I have low egg reserve. I did get to embryo transfer but it did not result in an pregnancy, but I was so nauseous at the start and was sure I was pregnant. Then the nausea and need to eat something dry to keep myself from throwing up stopped. 

It was devastating but it takes one and I am waiting and hoping this will be the lucky time.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I second the Brazil nuts for selenium; I prefer Just Brazils because they’re better with chocolate on 😉 Never had pineapple on any of my cycles. I know people talk about pineapple core a lot but I also know bromelain is linked to the old wives’ tale to bring on labour - and I don’t want anything encouraging my cervix to soften at this point! The milk is for protein, for before egg collection. Since I’m doing a FET I’ve upped my protein for general health/fitness (to keep me fuller for longer and curb the sugar pangs) but nothing special. I tend to think if it’s gonna work, it’s gonna work … everything else we do is just stuff to make us feel better.

But on that note, I’m asking my 5 year old to paint my nails lucky fertility orange this weekend … whatever makes us feel better right?!

My period arrived yesterday and I started on oestrogen last night. My diary said day 2 but the nurse on the phone said start straight away so here we are. Scan booked for 23rd, ET still provisionally down for 31st.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone . Had my egg collection and they got two eggs. Since this was semi natural I was scared I had ovulated but I had a scab this morning and I hadn’t ovulated so I cried and then was prepared for no eggs or one egg and when they told me two eggs were collected I cried again.

So happy yours fertilised rose . Exciting to have embryo back in so soon. If mine fertilise then I’m freezing and going again next month . I have to say the clinical Team today were absolutely amazing . Truly lovely people.

fingers crossed now they are healthy eggs x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 I am really happy for you! Here's hoping they fertilize!


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks Mellisa . Glad you are back on here sparkler . It’s a tough road isn’t it , mentally , emotionally , physically with the medication . We will Get there ! ……

how do
I quote people on here ? I see everyone tags but I don’t know how . Im Using an iPhone


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@PDream1980 at the bottom of each post is a “reply” button - this will quote the post you’re replying to. Hope that helps! Congratulations on your two eggs, let us know the news tomorrow!


----------



## RoseLondon

So I had my transfer yesterday, meaning I am officially in the 2WW now. I came home after and did a couple hours work but was feeling really tired and a bit over prodded, as the transfer wasn’t quite as smooth as I had thought it would be.
As I only had the 1 they didn’t wait till blastocyst but apparently it was a grade 1 embryo so was the best I could have hoped for In the circumstances.
I am going to go into town and get a couple of things, starting with some organic panty liners. The cyclogest is a messy thing and I want to avoid any more irritation down there if I can help it. Am also tempted to but a couple of home tests, although I know I have to wait another 10 days to use them, kind of just want to have them to hand.
Does anyone who has done this before have any brand suggestions for early tests? It’s been an age since I did a pregnancy test, and back then I was hoping for a BFN.

hope those of you who have just started your meds, Emz and sparkler, are doing ok.
Melissa, hoping AF puts in an appearance soon.
pDream fingers crossed yours have fertilised. 
Lots of sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## sparkler2020

[

Wishing you lots of luck and fingers crossed 🤞🏽


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi everyone . Had my egg collection and they got two eggs. Since this was semi natural I was scared I had ovulated but I had a scab this morning and I hadn’t ovulated so I cried and then was prepared for no eggs or one egg and when they told me two eggs were collected I cried again.
> 
> So happy yours fertilised rose . Exciting to have embryo back in so soon. If mine fertilise then I’m freezing and going again next month . I have to say the clinical Team today were absolutely amazing . Truly lovely people.
> 
> fingers crossed now they are healthy eggs x


amazing great news.Fingers crossed for you and hope you are successful xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all . Exciting times for everyone 

one has fertilised out of the two. Will find out more on Monday for day three . It’s like waiting for the results of a hugely important exam. 

I am going again next month so prepped incase it doesn’t but I’m praying it’s okay x


----------



## Emz7986

@RoseLondon congratulations on being PUPO!! Wishing you all the best of luck! Hoping we get some good news on this thread soon! Look after yourself xx

@PDream1980 oh yay on your fertilised egg! Good luck for Monday! Hope you have some nice plans to keep you occupied over the weekend!

@sarahsuperdork yay for starting meds! Amazing news having your first scan booked too! It must be great knowing you have some provisional dates for everything!

@Melissa87 oh no AF still not here yet! Maybe when you see the clinic Monday they can give you something to induce a bleed?? Really hoping it comes naturally for you soon though!

@sparkler2020 good luck starting meds today! I really hope this is your time, this road is so tough! I totally get what you mean putting stuff off waiting and waiting for the day you become a mum, we are engaged 4 years now but still not tied the knot due to TTC as we are using all our funds for IVF as this is more time critical it’s horrible how it seems to dictate everything!

wow things are really moving along now on this thread nervous and exciting times ahead for us all!

so first injection done last night! And I feel completely normal 😂😂 was half expecting a brass band to start playing or something 😂😂 now more waiting for me for AF to arrive again so I can book my down-reg scan! I should be due Tuesday but who knows if the burserelin will mess with that! The nurse said it could take up to 2 weeks!! 🙈🙈

hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @RoseLondon congratulations on being PUPO!! Wishing you all the best of luck! Hoping we get some good news on this thread soon! Look after yourself xx
> 
> @PDream1980 oh yay on your fertilised egg! Good luck for Monday! Hope you have some nice plans to keep you occupied over the weekend!
> 
> @sarahsuperdork yay for starting meds! Amazing news having your first scan booked too! It must be great knowing you have some provisional dates for everything!
> 
> @Melissa87 oh no AF still not here yet! Maybe when you see the clinic Monday they can give you something to induce a bleed?? Really hoping it comes naturally for you soon though!
> 
> @sparkler2020 good luck starting meds today! I really hope this is your time, this road is so tough! I totally get what you mean putting stuff off waiting and waiting for the day you become a mum, we are engaged 4 years now but still not tied the knot due to TTC as we are using all our funds for IVF as this is more time critical it’s horrible how it seems to dictate everything!
> 
> wow things are really moving along now on this thread nervous and exciting times ahead for us all!
> 
> so first injection done last night! And I feel completely normal 😂😂 was half expecting a brass band to start playing or something 😂😂 now more waiting for me for AF to arrive again so I can book my down-reg scan! I should be due Tuesday but who knows if the burserelin will mess with that! The nurse said it could take up to 2 weeks!! 🙈🙈
> 
> hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


Haha brass band , that made me laugh and I so know what you mean . Xx


----------



## Melissa87

Hey everyone! AF came m! I called this morning but I’m waiting to hear back for first scan and starting meds @sarahsuperdork i think we will have similar transfer dates which is exciting!


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 congrsts on the first injection! That’s exciting!


----------



## Emz7986

Yay @Melissa87 amazing news AF finally arrived! You must be so relieved! Having a little party for you right now 💃🏼💃🏼💃🏼 Hope your clinic gets back to you ASAP with those all important dates!!

@Blueberry girl how are you feeling now on the burserelin? I know I’m only 2 days in but I’m still feeling dare I say it completely normal 😂 do you have a date for your first scan yet? 

I have woken up to AF pains this morning! So looks like I could end up getting my AF tomoz! Sometimes short cycles really are a blessing in this IVF game 😂


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thanks ! That’s exciting news for you too. Still waiting on my clinic I called multiple times this weekend even though they say they don’t necessarily respond to the day 1 line for 48 hours it’s always been fast for me. Then again I’ve never had my day one on the weekend. I’ll probably get their message tomorrow. Hopefully they do t think I am too crazy. Lol I hate waiting and I think I’m out of patience


----------



## PDream1980

I have my results in . The egg fertilised and it’s a top grade 1 8 cell embryo . Now going in the freezer . Been crying my eyes out . Xx

how is everyone doing today ? X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 Yay! I am so happy for you! I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and hope to be starting meds so I am excited!


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 Yay! I am so happy for you! I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and hope to be starting meds so I am excited!


Oh great . Oh it’s all happening now . Let us know tommorrow . What’s your first medication that you start ? X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 eestrogen I am on 12 mg a day which is very high but it worked when I had my daughter so we will see!


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 oh hunni that’s amazing! So happy for you! Have a good cry and relax now u have an amazing embryo in the freezer! Hope you have a nice way to celebrate! Are you embryo banking? What’s your next step now?

@Melissa87 all the best of luck for your scan tomoz!

still no AF yet for me but I can feel it coming l, I’m getting anxious and impatient now 😂😂


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi ladies

Ah loving so much positivity & great energy. Good things are happening yay. 
so nice to read you all are on positive paths and exciting 🤞🏽

Started my jabs and tablets on Sunday, I have a scan on Friday. Will keep you all posted. 

Question did anyone try fertility reflexology or acupuncture? X


----------



## PDream1980

Hi sparkler . Let’s pray this time is your time and you get some
Juicy follicles on Friday . I tried acupuncture . Not for me however I know many people swear by it. I just don’t like anything needles related .

Thanks Melissa , oh it was so overwhelming to get that news .

I had antibiotics after egg retrieval , has anyone else ? Bothered they will affect my egg quality on next round .

I hope everyone of us is successful
And we have a reunion party 😄with lots of babies 👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻👶🏻


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 im doing acupuncture and I love it! I’ll do it pre and post transfer too! 

My scan today was okay I happened to see that my lining was around 0.78 thickness which I thunk might be too thick to start just waiting g a call from my clinic. Anyone else have a thick lining at baseline?


----------



## Melissa87

I just started my meds  I hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa that is exciting. How are you feeling?

PDream sorry can’t help with the antibiotics advice. Hope you Are doing ok.

I am well just suffering with headaches, which is awful. Want to say looking forward to Friday but kind of know what to expect with the scan. 

I just need to get to the egg retrieval and my little egg fight strong to become my baby. 
I want to hope I will get more than one but after two rounds already I know I will have one again I guess.
It take one and a lot of luck. Hope it’s third time lucky 🤞🏽


----------



## PDream1980

Hi sparkler . Firstly big hug . I had headaches too with the meds and went off sick for a couple of days as I was mentally struggling too . I haven’t got any kids either so the pressure can feel Immense . I do really think we will get there , I only got two eggs and one didn’t fertilise . The one that did was a grade a 8 cell and frozen on day three which is making me worry sick now as I googled thaw rates and thought what if it doesn’t survive the thaw .
It seems every stage there is anxiety . Anyway my point is , I have a very low amh and my partner has nearly severely low in everything and I have endometriosis and I am 43 . I was given nearly 1 percent chance at a different clinic than the one I am in . It just takes getting one good egg out and fingers crossed I may have done that and you will too . For me very mild drugs worked just to encourage two to grow since the follicles have ranged from 3/4/5 . They counted 9 not so long ago but I think that was a mistake . That really doesn’t correlate with my amh which was 0.5 a year ago . I will be starting again as soon as I come on my period which should be a week it or , maybe two weeks if this has messed my cycle up.

I know how you are feeling . What happened with the eggs on the first two rounds? X

How is everyone else is doing today ? Positive vibes and prayers 🙏👶🏻💕


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> I just started my meds  I hope everyone else is having a good day!


Yay . Chooo chooo , on the baby train x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 i feel okay just a small head ache so far. It will get worse but I’m cautiously optimistic that it won’t be for nothing  @PDream1980 are you banking embryos before you transfer ?


----------



## PDream1980

Yes I’m banking them . I didn’t expect a good one or I may have done a fresh transfer if I had expected it. At my age before it drops off a cliff (most would make you believe it’s already dropped off a cliff ) I thought it wise to get a few stored up to Increase my chances x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 That makes sense! For sure!


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi sparkler . Firstly big hug . I had headaches too with the meds and went off sick for a couple of days as I was mentally struggling too . I haven’t got any kids either so the pressure can feel Immense . I do really think we will get there , I only got two eggs and one didn’t fertilise . The one that did was a grade a 8 cell and frozen on day three which is making me worry sick now as I googled thaw rates and thought what if it doesn’t survive the thaw .
> It seems every stage there is anxiety . Anyway my point is , I have a very low amh and my partner has nearly severely low in everything and I have endometriosis and I am 43 . I was given nearly 1 percent chance at a different clinic than the one I am in . It just takes getting one good egg out and fingers crossed I may have done that and you will too . For me very mild drugs worked just to encourage two to grow since the follicles have ranged from 3/4/5 . They counted 9 not so long ago but I think that was a mistake . That really doesn’t correlate with my amh which was 0.5 a year ago . I will be starting again as soon as I come on my period which should be a week it or , maybe two weeks if this has messed my cycle up.
> 
> I know how you are feeling . What happened with the eggs on the first two rounds? X
> 
> How is everyone else is doing today ? Positive vibes and prayers 🙏👶🏻💕


Hello
Stay positive it is what you need to do. Are you doing a few cycles to get eggs frozen?

First round I was on full ivf meds and produced around 16 follicles. Egg collection resulted in one egg, I had empty follicles. The lil eggy did not make it past day three. 

Second round we were advised to do mild ivf, my consultant had the outlook fewer follicles but stronger as my egg reserve is low. We retrieved one egg again and got to embryo transfer. However did not result in a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## PDream1980

No not freezing eggs , freezing embryos . Since I only had one they froze it at day three but it was a good one . Top quality she said . I def think for those with low reserve mild is best . It’s not just a one try and that’s it for those with low reserve . I’m just doing very mild and saving what I get . I’m being very pragmatic , for instance I’ve even taken into account miscarriage rates hence I’m
Avoiding the temptation of fresh transfers cos I know at my age this really is my only shot using my own eggs so get the best quality egg out with mild stimulation and then fertilise it and then store . Will be doing a double transfer if I’m lucky enough to get any more that one good quality one . Did they tell you what grades yours were ? X


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 That makes sense! For sure!


For sure 😁. Done more reading and research on this than in my entire degree x


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Hello
> Stay positive it is what you need to do. Are you doing a few cycles to get eggs frozen?
> 
> First round I was on full ivf meds and produced around 16 follicles. Egg collection resulted in one egg, I had empty follicles. The lil eggy did not make it past day three.
> 
> Second round we were advised to do mild ivf, my consultant had the outlook fewer follicles but stronger as my egg reserve is low. We retrieved one egg again and got to embryo transfer. However did not result in a positive pregnancy test.


I have a sneaky feeling sparkler you will do better on the mild approach. Blasting out few eggs is not the way forward I don’t think . Gently push them , come on little eggies . I even talk to mine to
Say come on you can do this ! Haha x


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 yay for starting your meds! Hope the headache is the only side effect you can be everything else is plain sailing for you! Do you have another scan or anything booked?

@PDream1980 amazing news on your perfect grade frozen Embie 🥰🥰 it sounds like you are absolutely doing the right thing doing several cycles and banking them to give you the best outcome! How many cycles do you have planned? You will have to keep us all updated on your future cycles! I’ve heard some clinics give antibiotics as a precaution against infection post collection, I’m sure they wouldn’t give them if it would impact anything xx

@sparkler2020 so sorry to hear your previous cycles were unsuccessful, sounds like you have been through a lot but like they say only takes one!Are you doing mild IVF? Like @PDream1980 said sometimes it’s better to focus on getting a couple or really good quality eggs, really hope this is your time! Are you transferring fresh?

no up date for me really still no AF 😡😡 damn meds prolonging it! I found I’m struggling to sleep for more than 4 hours at the moment 🙈🙈 I’m on night shifts at the moment but I usually sleep really well so don’t know if it’s the meds or what but I’m becoming quite irritable!


----------



## sparkler2020

I had the one egg and top quality embryo and right this second I cannot even remember grade. But consultant did say was best I could get just did not result in pregnancy. 
Yes had a fresh five day transfer and will this time too all being well. 
had mild/mini ivf last time as I am this time. 
scan in Friday, potentially another Monday.
Think it will steer to egg retrieval next Thursday… 

I am having fertility reflexology next week. Just want success and be blessed now.
It really is exhausting and frustrating this journey, not to mention hugely expensive.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, how are we all holding up? I'm day 8 of oestrogen and really struggling with the anxiety of it all tbh. I thought there shouldn't really be side effects but I've put 4lb on in a week and feel really rubbish!


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 yay for starting your meds! Hope the headache is the only side effect you can be everything else is plain sailing for you! Do you have another scan or anything booked?
> 
> @PDream1980 amazing news on your perfect grade frozen Embie 🥰🥰 it sounds like you are absolutely doing the right thing doing several cycles and banking them to give you the best outcome! How many cycles do you have planned? You will have to keep us all updated on your future cycles! I’ve heard some clinics give antibiotics as a precaution against infection post collection, I’m sure they wouldn’t give them if it would impact anything xx
> 
> @sparkler2020 so sorry to hear your previous cycles were unsuccessful, sounds like you have been through a lot but like they say only takes one!Are you doing mild IVF? Like @PDream1980 said sometimes it’s better to focus on getting a couple or really good quality eggs, really hope this is your time! Are you transferring fresh?
> 
> no up date for me really still no AF 😡😡 damn meds prolonging it! I found I’m struggling to sleep for more than 4 hours at the moment 🙈🙈 I’m on night shifts at the moment but I usually sleep really well so don’t know if it’s the meds or what but I’m becoming quite irritable!


Damn aunt flow ! I’m now waiting for my af too . Never wanted af so much recently ! I should be in the next week and a half. I don’t know about fresh transfers . The next cycle I will
Freeze if I am
Lucky enough to get any . The third cycle I don’t know , I’m tempted to do fresh but my partner has said tonight you’ve been through a lot back to back so maybe a nice holiday ans then have a transfer . I am
Just scared of them not thawing properly and on the flip side my body being affected by the drugs even though they are only mild . X


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> Hi everyone, how are we all holding up? I'm day 8 of oestrogen and really struggling with the anxiety of it all tbh. I thought there shouldn't really be side effects but I've put 4lb on in a week and feel really rubbish!


Ah it’s the medication talking ! I had anxiety and couldn’t sleep and made me just feel strange . I am so back to myself now though so when I start again in couple of weeks for my next cycle I will Be more prepared for the mental strain . It’s very hard and we are all nailing this . So proud of every single one of us on here x x x


----------



## sparkler2020

Def medication and hormones. Try remember the outcome to come and stay strong. 
We are all here for one another positive thoughts and minds


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 its def the hormones. I slept great two nights ago and slept for about 6 hours last night and its very hit and miss. I think its similar for everyone I am sorry you are still waiting.

My next scan isn't until May 31 with a hopeful transfer of around June 6


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork def don’t weigh your self ! It’s just discouraging.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Melissa87 said:


> @sarahsuperdork def don’t weigh your self ! It’s just discouraging.


You’re right! It’s a habit to keep me on track, I lost a lot of weight for our IVF and I have to work to maintain it. But when you’re in active treatment on hormones it is more difficult and things are bound to fluctuate. Starting to get the nausea now as well!


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Def medication and hormones. Try remember the outcome to come and stay strong.
> We are all here for one another positive thoughts and minds


Good luck sparkler for your scan today . Do let us know how you get on. Sending positive vibes and wishing you great results x


----------



## sparkler2020

Thank you all done. Had a abdominal ultrasound as internal was difficult appears my fibroid is larger now and blocking access.
However got the results and everything I needed and everything looks good
Left ovary x8 follicles and right x5 follicles (as you know means nothing in my case until egg retrieval)

Thank you for asking.

How are you all doing?


----------



## PDream1980

Oh super ! I am feeling cautiously optimistic for you . I think this time might be your time .

What protocol are you doing with what medications . I am going to just do clomid and a trigger shot this next go . Will be starting when AF comes which should be Wednesday ish . Can’t believe it’s come around like that . How long is your protocol . Mines in a natural
Cycle so quicker . X


----------



## PDream1980

Also was wondering would you freeze any good embryos and have the fibroid removed before transfer ? X


----------



## sparkler2020

I really hope so thank you for your positive words.
Cycle day 2 


PDream1980 said:


> Also was wondering would you freeze any good embryos and have the fibroid removed before transfer ? X


Hi I doubt I will get more than one egg retrieved so won’t have that option.
It’s a fresh cycle 

day 2 Pergoveris 125 IU
Letrozol tablets first 5 days. 

May need a scan on Monday, egg collection most likely Thursday. Then waiting and praying for transfer on following Tuesday at day 5.


----------



## RoseLondon

Hope everyone is doing well, I have been a bit quiet as am in my 2ww so am trying not to go mad with the wait till Wednesday when I can finally test. 
I am struggling a bit with the cyclogest side effects, which now includes very sore boobs, as well as bing hungry all the time.
I am also trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much, so am planning what to do next.
Does anyone know, if this round doesn’t work out, when you can start a second cycle. Do you just wait till you have your period and go again, or do you wait a month for your hormones to level off? This will be a very long cycle, what with all the stimms, and now the cyclogest. Guessing my body will need a break. Am hoping 1 month would be enough.


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> I really hope so thank you for your positive words.
> Cycle day 2
> 
> 
> Hi I doubt I will get more than one egg retrieved so won’t have that option.
> It’s a fresh cycle
> 
> day 2 Pergoveris 125 IU
> Letrozol tablets first 5 days.
> 
> May need a scan on Monday, egg collection most likely Thursday. Then waiting and praying for transfer on following Tuesday at day 5.


I have everything crossed for you . I am a week behind you then . You will all being well be in your two week wait and I will be waiting to see if my egg/s fertilised . What a journey this all is . 
I wonder how rose is doing . She had one egg retrieved and fertilised and had the transfer and not heard anything since . Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

RoseLondon said:


> Hope everyone is doing well, I have been a bit quiet as am in my 2ww so am trying not to go mad with the wait till Wednesday when I can finally test.
> I am struggling a bit with the cyclogest side effects, which now includes very sore boobs, as well as bing hungry all the time.
> I am also trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much, so am planning what to do next.
> Does anyone know, if this round doesn’t work out, when you can start a second cycle. Do you just wait till you have your period and go again, or do you wait a month for your hormones to level off? This will be a very long cycle, what with all the stimms, and now the cyclogest. Guessing my body will need a break. Am hoping 1 month would be enough.


My clinic likes you to have 1 natural period in between fertility treatments - I am hoping you don't need to worry about that though!!


----------



## Mercury363

Hello lovely ladies. I cycled the last two times with some of you (@dumbwing07 and @hare1) my first transfer ended in cp just before 5 weeks.
I am currently sitting on my bed in Spain waiting to go for my PRP treatment. I was in my here 9 days ago and I feel like I spend my life waiting on planes and searching Airbnb! I am home tmw and then back again on the 3rd June ahead of more PRP and my transfer on the 10th.
I have been keeping up with all your news this month and my fingers are crossed for all of you on this journey.
I have found the last few weeks especially tough, I am not usually overly emotional but the depths I have reached these last few weeks as I realise that the bank account is gone as well as the wedding funds, and although I have two embryos left this will be it for me for quite a while until I can save more to get out here again. I have an NHS round coming up in June if this doesn't work but just feel like I have run out of energy!!!
This group has been a great level of support and info and I am always very grateful for all your posts!! X

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello ladies 

I was on Pergoveris125IU for 6 days
Letrozol x3 a day for first five days 
Then Cetrotide x2 and Ovitrelle 

Fresh cycle won’t be freezing from past experience.
Praying and hoping for embryo transfer and hope by miracle more than one egg.

My dates worked out were egg retrieval Thursday but turns out it’s happening Monday now, follicles are at the size wanted and ready, please keep me in your prayers 🙏🏽 and positive thoughts.
Tbh the pressure below is intense feel like bursting, my tummy is firm and big. 
I also had fertility acupuncture today was really good, was my first and it was such a positive experience. 

what about you ladies how is everyone xxx


----------



## sparkler2020

RoseLondon said:


> Hope everyone is doing well, I have been a bit quiet as am in my 2ww so am trying not to go mad with the wait till Wednesday when I can finally test.
> I am struggling a bit with the cyclogest side effects, which now includes very sore boobs, as well as bing hungry all the time.
> I am also trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much, so am planning what to do next.
> Does anyone know, if this round doesn’t work out, when you can start a second cycle. Do you just wait till you have your period and go again, or do you wait a month for your hormones to level off? This will be a very long cycle, what with all the stimms, and now the cyclogest. Guessing my body will need a break. Am hoping 1 month would be enough.


RoseLondon 
The wait is so long and feels like it goes on and on, hope it works out for you and you get some happy news 🥰
Is the hunger a side effect to your cyclogest?

I did a cycle and left a month between and found it fine on myself and the consultant was more than happy.


----------



## sparkler2020

Mercury363 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I cycled the last two times with some of you (@dumbwing07 and @hare1) my first transfer ended in cp just before 5 weeks.
> I am currently sitting on my bed in Spain waiting to go for my PRP treatment. I was in my here 9 days ago and I feel like I spend my life waiting on planes and searching Airbnb! I am home tmw and then back again on the 3rd June ahead of more PRP and my transfer on the 10th.
> I have been keeping up with all your news this month and my fingers are crossed for all of you on this journey.
> I have found the last few weeks especially tough, I am not usually overly emotional but the depths I have reached these last few weeks as I realise that the bank account is gone as well as the wedding funds, and although I have two embryos left this will be it for me for quite a while until I can save more to get out here again. I have an NHS round coming up in June if this doesn't work but just feel like I have run out of energy!!!
> This group has been a great level of support and info and I am always very grateful for all your posts!! X
> 
> How's everyone getting on?


Your post is very moving. Stay positive you are doing your best to get where you need to be. 
The pressures of ivf alone are immense let alone the drugs, financial strain etc. 
I pray you are blessed with a baby soon, it will be worthwhile. Keep your mind on the goal and channel that.

wishing you luck andtake it easy all the travelling in itself must be exhausting x


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I cycled the last two times with some of you (@dumbwing07 and @hare1) my first transfer ended in cp just before 5 weeks.
> I am currently sitting on my bed in Spain waiting to go for my PRP treatment. I was in my here 9 days ago and I feel like I spend my life waiting on planes and searching Airbnb! I am home tmw and then back again on the 3rd June ahead of more PRP and my transfer on the 10th.
> I have been keeping up with all your news this month and my fingers are crossed for all of you on this journey.
> I have found the last few weeks especially tough, I am not usually overly emotional but the depths I have reached these last few weeks as I realise that the bank account is gone as well as the wedding funds, and although I have two embryos left this will be it for me for quite a while until I can save more to get out here again. I have an NHS round coming up in June if this doesn't work but just feel like I have run out of energy!!!
> This group has been a great level of support and info and I am always very grateful for all your posts!! X
> 
> How's everyone getting on?





sparkler2020 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I was on Pergoveris125IU for 6 days
> Letrozol x3 a day for first five days
> Then Cetrotide x2 and Ovitrelle
> 
> Fresh cycle won’t be freezing from past experience.
> Praying and hoping for embryo transfer and hope by miracle more than one egg.
> 
> My dates worked out were egg retrieval Thursday but turns out it’s happening Monday now, follicles are at the size wanted and ready, please keep me in your prayers 🙏🏽 and positive thoughts.
> Tbh the pressure below is intense feel like bursting, my tummy is firm and big.
> I also had fertility acupuncture today was really good, was my first and it was such a positive experience.
> 
> what about you ladies how is everyone xxx



Oh my , so egg collection tomorrow ?? Wow weeeeeeee . Prayers and fingers crossed and everything. It when you wake up and you think oh god what have they got and then they tell you ! Eeeeek . My feeling is you definitely have one they will get and an early retrieval is good on egg quality I’ve read so I’m optimistic for you .


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I cycled the last two times with some of you (@dumbwing07 and @hare1) my first transfer ended in cp just before 5 weeks.
> I am currently sitting on my bed in Spain waiting to go for my PRP treatment. I was in my here 9 days ago and I feel like I spend my life waiting on planes and searching Airbnb! I am home tmw and then back again on the 3rd June ahead of more PRP and my transfer on the 10th.
> I have been keeping up with all your news this month and my fingers are crossed for all of you on this journey.
> I have found the last few weeks especially tough, I am not usually overly emotional but the depths I have reached these last few weeks as I realise that the bank account is gone as well as the wedding funds, and although I have two embryos left this will be it for me for quite a while until I can save more to get out here again. I have an NHS round coming up in June if this doesn't work but just feel like I have run out of energy!!!
> This group has been a great level of support and info and I am always very grateful for all your posts!! X
> 
> How's everyone getting on?


Hi mercury . 10th June isn’t long and then you can get home after that trip and take it easy . Sorry to hear what happened on your last try . So difficult to get all the way through and then that happen . It’s a new cycle now though and new embryos waiting for you 😁🙏X


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I was on Pergoveris125IU for 6 days
> Letrozol x3 a day for first five days
> Then Cetrotide x2 and Ovitrelle
> 
> Fresh cycle won’t be freezing from past experience.
> Praying and hoping for embryo transfer and hope by miracle more than one egg.
> 
> My dates worked out were egg retrieval Thursday but turns out it’s happening Monday now, follicles are at the size wanted and ready, please keep me in your prayers 🙏🏽 and positive thoughts.
> Tbh the pressure below is intense feel like bursting, my tummy is firm and big.
> I also had fertility acupuncture today was really good, was my first and it was such a positive experience.
> 
> what about you ladies how is everyone xxx


Oh just a quick one sparkler . What were your follicle sizes ? Is it trigger shot today then ? 😁x mine were 20mm and 17mm at trigger . I think it was the 17 mm one that got me my embryo but I could be wrong x


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone. I have nothing going on at the minute bar waiting on AF to start which should be Wednesday . Then I start clomid . I’ve also got some melatonin which is supposed to help poor egg quality so I’m Going to take that . I had it in the cupboard. Last time I couldn’t sleep on the clomid so this may help with that . 

I will be less anxious this time I think as I know what to expect a bit . I went back to the gym yesterday and the day before did an hour and a half walk so I’m forcing myself to be healthier . Oh and also doing a weekly massage for 1hr and a half at a Thai massage place. My thinking is it helps with blood flow and relaxing too x


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi 
Follicles 14mm -19mm range.
Tomorrow morning now the king anxious wait. 
feel very heavy in lower belly and full if that makes sense. Also have a swollen belly def lots going on in dere.
Just pray that am blessed this time. 
My reflexology really helped calm me and now hoping to get to pre implantation acupuncture.


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi everyone. I have nothing going on at the minute bar waiting on AF to start which should be Wednesday . Then I start clomid . I’ve also got some melatonin which is supposed to help poor egg quality so I’m Going to take that . I had it in the cupboard. Last time I couldn’t sleep on the clomid so this may help with that .
> 
> I will be less anxious this time I think as I know what to expect a bit . I went back to the gym yesterday and the day before did an hour and a half walk so I’m forcing myself to be healthier . Oh and also doing a weekly massage for 1hr and a half at a Thai massage place. My thinking is it helps with blood flow and relaxing too x


That is exciting sending you lots of luck. 
That is great you have regular massages, I did reflexology for ivf was brilliant. 

Hoping to also to do acupuncture they recommend pre implantation to have your uterus ready and then within four hours of implantation another session to assist in closing the uterus.
It’s amazing tbh I will try anything x


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Hi
> Follicles 14mm -19mm range.
> Tomorrow morning now the king anxious wait.
> feel very heavy in lower belly and full if that makes sense. Also have a swollen belly def lots going on in dere.
> Just pray that am blessed this time.
> My reflexology really helped calm me and now hoping to get to pre implantation acupuncture.


Ahhh sparkler . Wishing you so much luck today. Praying for you . Do keep us posted . Sending positive vibes xx


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> That is exciting sending you lots of luck.
> That is great you have regular massages, I did reflexology for ivf was brilliant.
> 
> Hoping to also to do acupuncture they recommend pre implantation to have your uterus ready and then within four hours of implantation another session to assist in closing the uterus.
> It’s amazing tbh I will try anything x


I think I’m the only person who doesn’t rave about acupuncture lol ! It’s the needle thing . Plus the man who did it seems a little eccentric and the place wasn’t very clean so that didn’t help. I think I might have to give it another go cos I feel like I’m missing something x


----------



## RoseLondon

The waiting is so hard. My test day is Wednesday and I am struggling to resist the urge to test early, even though everything I read says it’s pointless to test early as either you get a false positive from the trigger shot, or you get a false negative from the fact the embryo doesnt produce enough hcg yet anyway.
I have had so many side effects from the cyclogest that I waver from thinking maybe it has worked to being convinced it’s just the progesterone. (Thought thankfully the hunger only lasted a couple days and seems to have faded now which is lucky, otherwise on top of everything I would end up the size of a house!)
I am going to look into acupuncture again I think, I could use something to help me relax.

@sparkler2020 good luck with the egg collection, hopefully there are some nice mature eggies in there.


----------



## PDream1980

Ahhh Wednesday ! Oh big days are happening now. Do keep us posted . It will be amazing to get some good news on here , the first baby news , arrgghhh 😁


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 all the best of luck for today!!! Hope your collection goes nice and smoothly and you get some good news!!

@RoseLondon oh my gosh Wednesday!! That’s literally only 2 more sleeps you can hold out and do this gurl!! It’s so hard to know what is progesterone and what isn’t but your doing great and weds will be here before you know it!! Praying you get the news you’ve always wanted xx

@Mercury363 hope you had a safe journey home. I can’t even imagine how stressful going abroad for treatment is! May I ask why you chose the abroad option? Hope your treatment went well. I totally get you on the funds issue ours are all on credit cards 😂😂 for future me to worry about 😂😂. So sorry to hear you have had to use your wedding funds, this infertility is a cruel thing and it likes to rule every other aspect of our lives too!

hope everyone has a good week, lots going on now!! Exciting times for us all xx


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi ladies 

Egg collection resulted in one egg retrieved from 4 mature follicles. (Knew this would happen but always hoping for more)

Just praying now,keeping everything crossed and sending positive energy and thoughts that I will welcome a embryo.

During egg collection they could not retrieve vaginally. They went through my stomach and punctured the ovaries.
My fibroid has grown and is blocking access, I guess the three round of medication have caused a big growth. 

staying positive.


RoseLondon not long but feels like so far away when it is a waiting phase. Sending you luck and happy news


----------



## sparkler2020

I start my pessaries of progesterone this evening 400mg x2 a day.

I have heard the higher the dose the better. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## RoseLondon

I am also on 400mg 2x a day, from what I have read this seems to be the standard dose. I understand it’s only to keep the lining of your uterus nice and thick for the embryo. I think sometimes if you have very low progesterone or a thin lining they might up the dose, but to be honest my clinic didn’t even check my progesterone level after collection.


----------



## RoseLondon

Just be prepared for the symptoms to start over the next few days.


----------



## RoseLondon

I am sorry you didn’t get more eggs as hoped, but as I keep telling myself, you only need one good one, so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sparkler2020

RoseLondon said:


> Just be prepared for the symptoms to start over the next few days.


when did your symptoms start and exactly what were they?

Last time a few days after transfer I would wake up nauseas and vomited. Throughout the day I was only able to eat dry bland food like bread stick etc. eating would help small and often


----------



## RoseLondon

At first I had some constipation and wind, plus I felt tired and a bit foggy headed. Then about 4 days in I had really sensitive nipples, and then I felt just super hungry, and now most of it seems to have settled down. I haven’t had any nausea though.


----------



## sparkler2020

Thanks RoseLondon 

Roll on Wednesday for you


----------



## Mercury363

Emz7986 said:


> @sparkler2020 all the best of luck for today!!! Hope your collection goes nice and smoothly and you get some good news!!
> 
> @RoseLondon oh my gosh Wednesday!! That’s literally only 2 more sleeps you can hold out and do this gurl!! It’s so hard to know what is progesterone and what isn’t but your doing great and weds will be here before you know it!! Praying you get the news you’ve always wanted xx
> 
> @Mercury363 hope you had a safe journey home. I can’t even imagine how stressful going abroad for treatment is! May I ask why you chose the abroad option? Hope your treatment went well. I totally get you on the funds issue ours are all on credit cards 😂😂 for future me to worry about 😂😂. So sorry to hear you have had to use your wedding funds, this infertility is a cruel thing and it likes to rule every other aspect of our lives too!
> 
> hope everyone has a good week, lots going on now!! Exciting times for us all xx


Hi @Emz7986 thanks for your post. I looked at quite a few clinics but Ivf Spain has great success rates, their in house testing is fantastic albeit expensive but they are very thorough! I found a doctor that we liked and that was me sold. I have also had other friend who have gone and had great success with them. I didn't have a good experience with the Belfast clinic and at that stage didn't mind going abroad. It's been tough though, so much travelling and then twice I've been told they can't do it for one reason or another. But it will all be worth it in the end!!

@sparkler2020 at least you have something and hope is still alive. Your experience sounds really hard as ec is bad enough with out going in through your skin. Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted!!

@RoseLondon any word?!! Are you testing early? What dpt will you be on Wednesday?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh @sparkler2020 wishing you luck for your fertilisation call tomorrow 🤞🤞

@RoseLondon you have done so well not to test already!!

Hope everyone is doing ok … I had my day 13 scan today, lining is 8.9mm so on target and transfer booked for next Tue.


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 oh my gosh they went through your stomach 😱😱 that sounds awful! Hope it wasn’t too uncomfortable for you and that one egg fertilises well crossing everything for you! 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

@Mercury363 it’s so important to feel comfortable with the clinic you are having treatment with, we also changed clinics and are so much happier. All the travelling must be super stressful but it will all be worth it hopefully! I do like hearing about clinics abroad as this is something we may well consider in the future if things don’t go to plan but 🤞🏼🤞🏼 We won’t get to that point!

@sarahsuperdork that lining sounds perfect! You must be so happy! Roll on Tuesday! Will you be having progesterone support?

@RoseLondon good luck for OTD tomoz! Hoping for some good news tomorrow!!


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Egg collection resulted in one egg retrieved from 4 mature follicles. (Knew this would happen but always hoping for more)
> 
> Just praying now,keeping everything crossed and sending positive energy and thoughts that I will welcome a embryo.
> 
> During egg collection they could not retrieve vaginally. They went through my stomach and punctured the ovaries.
> My fibroid has grown and is blocking access, I guess the three round of medication have caused a big growth.
> 
> staying positive.
> 
> 
> RoseLondon not long but feels like so far away when it is a waiting phase. Sending you luck and happy news


That’s great they got one . I was chatting to a client and she has 8 follicles and all were empty bar one and that one became her daughter . All you need is one . I’m wishing you so much luck today . Do they call you to let you know if it’s fertilised ?
Good luck rose for tommorrow . X


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> Oh @sparkler2020 wishing you luck for your fertilisation call tomorrow 🤞🤞
> 
> @RoseLondon you have done so well not to test already!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok … I had my day 13 scan today, lining is 8.9mm so on target and transfer booked for next Tue.


oh brilliant on the lining superdork. It’s all this little milestones we have isn’t it . Im Not on the lining milestone yet . I imagine it will
Be even thicker for Transfer to bed the little one in . X


----------



## Melissa87

Hi Everybody! I just wondered if anyone had any ideas for this....

Estrogen makes me really tired, but I am regularly waking up about 6.5 hours after I go to sleep and am tosing and turning until morning when I take my next dose and feel tired again. I try to get a small amount of exercise each day, I am eating healthy, and taking all my supplements. This happened for all four of my transfers and the two times I got pregnant I immediately started sleeping better after the transfer. So in my mind its the hormones. Does anyone have ideas to fall back asleep?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Melissa87 said:


> Hi Everybody! I just wondered if anyone had any ideas for this....
> 
> Estrogen makes me really tired, but I am regularly waking up about 6.5 hours after I go to sleep and am tosing and turning until morning when I take my next dose and feel tired again. I try to get a small amount of exercise each day, I am eating healthy, and taking all my supplements. This happened for all four of my transfers and the two times I got pregnant I immediately started sleeping better after the transfer. So in my mind its the hormones. Does anyone have ideas to fall back asleep?


When do you take your oestrogen? Might be worth taking it earlier or later? I have 2 in the morning and 2 on an evening but I’ve started pushing the evening ones to just before bedtime because they make me so nauseous.


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> That’s great they got one . I was chatting to a client and she has 8 follicles and all were empty bar one and that one became her daughter . All you need is one . I’m wishing you so much luck today . Do they call you to let you know if it’s fertilised ?
> Good luck rose for tommorrow . X


Yes takes the lucky one, I am keeping confident. However day 1 today and we are good, that wait and news is gut wrenching. Very emotional experience. 
Next update will be day three on Thursday.


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> Hi Everybody! I just wondered if anyone had any ideas for this....
> 
> Estrogen makes me really tired, but I am regularly waking up about 6.5 hours after I go to sleep and am tosing and turning until morning when I take my next dose and feel tired again. I try to get a small amount of exercise each day, I am eating healthy, and taking all my supplements. This happened for all four of my transfers and the two times I got pregnant I immediately started sleeping better after the transfer. So in my mind its the hormones. Does anyone have ideas to fall back asleep?


Sorry no idea with this. Is it worth checking with your coordinator or consultant.


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork thats a good point. I have been taking it earlier than I should so I will try later. Mines is the estrace but it is similar in the sense that nausea and head aches are a side effect. 

@sparkler2020 they said being and issues sleeping some with the high hormones. So it is what it is I guess. Good luck with your day 3 update! I am thinking of you!


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Sorry no idea with this. Is it worth checking with your coordinator or consultant.


Yay sparkler !!!! Whooop whoop . God it’s a roller coaster isn’t it . Fingers crossed for Thursday news. I am positive thoughts about it x


----------



## sparkler2020

Same thinking positive and saying and thinking I am taking you my lil embryo baby with me. Just want this to work so much this time. 
The pain has been a lot more intense today from where I have been prodded inside. 

so how is everyone else?


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> @sarahsuperdork thats a good point. I have been taking it earlier than I should so I will try later. Mines is the estrace but it is similar in the sense that nausea and head aches are a side effect.
> 
> @sparkler2020 they said being and issues sleeping some with the high hormones. So it is what it is I guess. Good luck with your day 3 update! I am thinking of you!


Thanks Melissa. 

we go through so much honestly. It’s tough


----------



## RoseLondon

Well sadly it was a BFN for me this morning. I tried so hard not to get my hopes up too much, but just couldn’t help it. I was even feeling nauseous yesterday and thought to myself surely this is a symptom and not just a new late side effect of the cyclogest.
I will test again tomorrow just in case but looks like I am out of this round.💔
Hope some of you get better news.


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 im not surprised your in pain afterwards bless you hope you are taking it easy and resting. Praying you get good news for your update tomorrow!! Sending you happy positive vibes!!

yay!! AF arrived today!!! Never been so happy to get it 😂😂 finally only 9 days late! Damn burserelin! But now I can book my scan and bloods to confirm down-reg today and hopefully start stims next week!! I’m getting there lol xx


----------



## Emz7986

@RoseLondon so sorry to hear this, was this your OTD? There really are no words that can make this situation any better. Just know that I’m thinking of you xx


----------



## PDream1980

I’m so sorry rose x


----------



## sparkler2020

RoseLondon

I am sorry and can relate completely. It is heartbreaking and devastating! 
I hope in a few days you can pick yourself up and go to the next plan, we have to keep trying I am. So will you!

let us know how you are and we are here for you x


----------



## sparkler2020

Emz probably the only time we look forward to the arrival of AF. 
GOOD LUCK! keep us posted


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 yes definitely let us know! 

How is everyone else? 

For me, I am good same old same old. Just waiting for my lining check next week. Really hoping everything is okay this month. I am finding this month I am daydreaming a lot about being pregnant...it is really hard. I am keeping my cautious optimism and trying not to let any other feeling over take that


----------



## Melissa87

@RoseLondon I am so sorry! You should plan what to do next. I feel like that helps to know what is coming. 
@Emz7986 I know the feeling!! Happy for you!


----------



## RoseLondon

I am definitely going to have another go with my own eggs, this cycle didn’t exactly go smoothly anyway so am hoping next time we can do a bit better (only like 2 or 3 eggs, I have to be realistic). I will change clinics, but not sure if I might try going overseas eg to Greece this time. It will save a bit of money which is important as I might want to try DE eventually so don’t want to run out of money before then. Am just thinking through how it will be to plan it all with my work and everything. 
anyone else work full time and been overseas for treatment? How did you find it?


----------



## Melissa87

@RoseLondon Do you work remotely?


----------



## Mercury363

@sarahsuperdork i also was really tired when taking my meds, although I don't wake up as I am definitely a sleeper! Nausea and headaches for me mostly! While I understand a lot might be in your head and peace will come with your transfer, you might need to run through the usual things! No phone or screens, a bath, herbal teas etc. Basically anything that works to keep you relaxed! No sleep is really hard when you are tired already. I'm feeling for you. 
I'm on minimal meds this time round as the doctor tries to fix my lining and immune issues. Thankfully this means less sickness but I'm stressing about the thickness. 
Any news from @RoseLondon ?!
@sparkler2020 did they give you anything for the pain? How long will that last? Are you doing FET?


----------



## Mercury363

@RoseLondon im sorry I must have missed your post. I'm currently doing it in Spain. It was cheaper for the ivf but I've been over 8/9 times so the flights, accommodation and food etc is the extra bits and I've now spent twice what I thought!! Happy to chat through any questions if you were debating Spain!
I also work full time but since hubby owns the company it's not the same really. I don't know how anyone does it with being away. I've had to change flights etc at the last minute having an employer would be do tough!


----------



## sparkler2020

Mercury363 said:


> @sarahsuperdork i also was really tired when taking my meds, although I don't wake up as I am definitely a sleeper! Nausea and headaches for me mostly! While I understand a lot might be in your head and peace will come with your transfer, you might need to run through the usual things! No phone or screens, a bath, herbal teas etc. Basically anything that works to keep you relaxed! No sleep is really hard when you are tired already. I'm feeling for you.
> I'm on minimal meds this time round as the doctor tries to fix my lining and immune issues. Thankfully this means less sickness but I'm stressing about the thickness.
> Any news from @RoseLondon ?!
> @sparkler2020 did they give you anything for the pain? How long will that last? Are you doing FET?


Nothing for pain that is def from the prodding to get to my ovaries that sit higher up now due to fiberoid. Since the stims over it is calmer I can tell

yes with be a fresh day 5 transfer. Pray for me


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi Everyone

The emotions and stress of waiting for the news have been gut wrenching.
Tears shed but good news for day 3 we have a six cell embryo. 

Now the next wait to day 5 and will I get my transfer, any experience ladies share it. 
I presume at this stage the embryo cells keep growing and day 5 will be a sure thing.


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 oh that’s amazing news for day 3!! So happy for you!! I’m really sorry but this is my first IVF cycle so can’t really comment but I think if they thought it wouldn’t make it to a 5 day they would have transferred today? so I take it transfer will be Saturday?

@RoseLondon it sounds like you have some sort of plan for next steps which is good, I find it does help the grieving process to start planning next steps. Will you need to do another egg collection or do u have any Frosties?

@Melissa87 I find myself doing the same! I’m daydreaming about the possibility of it working and being pregnant all the time! But at the same time praying I get at least 1 to freeze if it fails so I know I can go straight into a FET if it doesn’t work out! I already have a plan in my head for next steps 😂😂 I find it really helps me.

I have my ultrasound Tuesday morning and if everything is well can start stims next week!! This AF is kicking my ass so painful and heavy too! But I think that’s a good thing as the burserelin is meant to clear the lining completely ready to grow nice and thick for transfer.

how’s everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 that is great!! Yes, they should transfer if it keeps growing! 

@Emz7986 glad I am not alone on that one! I do that too I know exactly what we will do given any situation. I think sometimes I drive my husband crazy planning for all these different situations that haven't happened but it for sure makes me feel better! Good luck with your ultrasound. 

My ultrasound is on the 31st and I am differently a bit nervous because I have been cancelled 3 times in a row. But if things look good they will schedule my transfer.


----------



## sparkler2020

Thank you so grateful to get to this stage. It is so difficult when everything is on one egg. 

I am staying positive and waiting for Saturday 🙏🏽


----------



## sparkler2020

RoseLondon how are you doing? X


----------



## sparkler2020

Emz hope your ultrasound goes well before your stuns 🤞🏽
It great keep planning x


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa 🤞🏽🤞🏽🤞🏽Hoping it happens this time for you 🙏🏽


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 our scans are the same day 😂😂 I just realised 😂😂 hopefully we both get good news!!

@sparkler2020 thank you! Sending all the positives vibes I can for you for Saturday! Come on little embryo grow nice and strong plz xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry @RoseLondon hope you can get lots of TLC, so awful to get that result after everything.


----------



## Melissa87

I hope it’s a sign we will both get good news ! I am definitely very cautiously optimistic 


Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 our scans are the same day 😂😂 I just realised 😂😂 hopefully we both get good news!!
> 
> @sparkler2020 thank you! Sending all the positives vibes I can for you for Saturday! Come on little embryo grow nice and strong plz xx


----------



## sparkler2020

Big day tomorrow, don’t know how I will sleep tonight. 
Am so nervous, anxious… 

Worst feeling this situation.


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 i hope you managed to get some sleep last night and wishing you all the best for a nice strong embryo to transfer today! Good luck xx


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Big day tomorrow, don’t know how I will sleep tonight.
> Am so nervous, anxious…
> 
> Worst feeling this situation.


Good luck sparkler . Have everything crossed for you for a good transfer today x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 good luck! Let us know how it goes !


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello ladies 

It’s happy news, shed tears of joy this morning before going to have the transfer 😊

They tried vaginally unfortunately was too difficult and resulted in GA. 
I had two of the main clinics ivf specials implant my embryo. 

They did inform me it was very difficult for them to do my implant due to my fibroid, but they did so successfully. 
I know they had to use forceps etc so I am sure the pains will kick in soon. 

Other than that I am feeling good and so happy I made it here with my one strong eggy. 

Please keep me in your prays and thoughts, I need them more than ever now…
They did inform me that I need to get my fibroid removed (risk of hysterectomy) or will have to use a surrogate. 

I really pray my lil emb baby results in a pregnancy, don’t even want to think of those options given. I want to carry my child and experience it all. 

Praying for a BFP miracle 🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽

Thinking of you all during your journeys and hope we all get our lil miracles. X


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 oh my gosh that all sounds so dramatic! Bless you! Can’t believe how much your fibroid is affecting your journey! Do you mind if I ask how big it is and where? Only I have a fibroid also which I do worry about sometimes!

I really hope and pray you don’t even have to think of those options and you get your BFP!! I’m seriously wishing you all the best for a positive outcome for you and congrats on being PUPO!! Hope your not in too much pain later on 🙈🙈. Keep us posted on your journey and good luck for the Dreaded TWW 😬😬 xx


----------



## PDream1980

Oh sparkler , what an ordeal , you are soldiering through like a trooper . Wishing you so much luck and I hope the 2 ww goes by quickly for you . So pleased it grew to day 5 which is super news and now in your little baby room . Praying for it to settle in for you x


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Oh sparkler , what an ordeal , you are soldiering through like a trooper . Wishing you so much luck and I hope the 2 ww goes by quickly for you . So pleased it grew to day 5 which is super news and now in your little baby room . Praying for it to settle in for you x


Thank you so much x


----------



## sparkler2020

Emz7986 said:


> @sparkler2020 oh my gosh that all sounds so dramatic! Bless you! Can’t believe how much your fibroid is affecting your journey! Do you mind if I ask how big it is and where? Only I have a fibroid also which I do worry about sometimes!
> 
> I really hope and pray you don’t even have to think of those options and you get your BFP!! I’m seriously wishing you all the best for a positive outcome for you and congrats on being PUPO!! Hope your not in too much pain later on 🙈🙈. Keep us posted on your journey and good luck for the Dreaded TWW 😬😬 xx



I will pm you


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on being pupo @sparkler2020 wishing you a relaxing 2ww!!


----------



## Mercury363

@sparkler2020 how exciting for you
I both loved and hated my tww. I had Covid and was stuck in my room googling like a crazy person however I also loved that feeling of what if after so long a time of trying! 
I hope you manage to chill out and gave someone to take care of you. What an ordeal you have been through! Keep us posted on it. When is your OTD? 
I had my last UK ultrasound on Friday. I had prp treatment on the Saturday before in Spain and my lining has never got passed 6.7mm. In just under a week I went from 4 to 8.7mm so I am over the moon that it seems to be working and I still have two more prp treatments before my transfer. I head to Spain on Friday morning. 
I am a little more chilled this time knowing that my lining is better quality. I can only hope this one doesn't end in a CP and we finally get good news! 
When is everyone else transferring?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news! Fingers crossed for you 🤞🤞 mine’s on Tue. Felt ok this whole time but now we’re this close it’s starting to sink in what a big deal it is.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## sparkler2020

Mercury 
That is great news about your lining. Please keep us posted. 

The dreaded 2ww is ok atm. I keep thinking about what is going on inside me and hoping it is all doing what it is supposed too. 
This time around I feel a lot better than the last time considering, that helps for sure. 
I am trying to be conscious and staying careful etc. 

Having some more reflexology in a couple of days. Doing everything to help this baby come along x 

Any advice? Warm feet, pineapple core, Pomegranate juice


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 Congrats on your lining! My lining check is tomorrow, and I am nervous, I have had a lot of issues. Three months ago my lining wasn't triliminar and then it was perfect but I had a uti. Then last month I had some fluid. We switched my estrogen to vaginal which has worked in my past so we will see. I am supposed to transfer the week of June 6th. 

@sparkler2020 my advice would be to stay busy. It is hard not to think about it. Watch some good shows on TV sleep as well as you can. I have done 4 transfers two failed with bad embryos likely (That's what I am choosing to tell my self at least) and two worked. I have come to realize that you can't control the outcome and relaxing is the best you can do. It's hard I know it is. Everyone is different, me both with my daughter and miscarriage I knew I was pregnant right away, there was this pulling in my stomach and I can't really explain it. The other two times it just wasn't there, I only felt cramps. However, I know two girls who had it very differently. One had a long ivf journey and when she got pregnant, she felt nothing until almost 6 weeks and then was tired and a little sick. Another, through IVF, got pregnant and is almost 12 weeks now and still feels nothing so she constantly worries about that. So my point is I really believe that the best thing that you can do is not worry. However, I know how hard it is, and in a little over a week i am going to have to try very hard to take my own advice.


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 one more thing, I would recommend is do not take a pregnancy test early. I did for both of mine that failed, and then I realized its stupid because its so hard to take medicine when you are convinced it failed. In addition to that, my hcg level in my miscarriage was 48 when they tested. That would have not shown up on a pregnancy test. My hcg levels soared to over 20,000 when I did lose the baby (which had nothing to do with low hcg). So essentially an early pregnancy test can just cause premature worrying.


----------



## Emz7986

Lots going on tomorrow then! I also have a scan tomorrow to confirm down-reg and hopefully start my stims tomorrow night! I have a smallish fluid filled cyst on my right ovary which has been there since last year (damn clomid!), so hoping that won’t cause any issues - it didn’t for my IUIs so hoping will be the same case tomorrow! 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@sparkler2020 totally with @Melissa87 on the not testing early! I deffo won’t be when the time comes as taking meds knowing it hasn’t worked will be far worse than being in that hopeful bubble till OTD. But it’s a totally individual choice for others it causes more anxiety not testing, whatever u decide we will be here supporting you! I am of the belief that it either will or won’t work I don’t think anything u do now will make a difference, I remember one lady saying once that women have had babies in war zones, third world countries living etc for thousands of years under immense stress and they still have babies! All you can do now is look after yourself and listen to your body! If u want a nap have one! I’m rooting for you! Xx

@sarahsuperdork good luck for transfer tomorrow wishing you a nice smooth transfer 😘😘

@Melissa87 all the best for your scan tomorrow 🤞🏼🤞🏼 U get good news and a date for transfer! Woop woop

@Mercury363 that’s amazing news with your lining u must be so happy with that! Good luck for a safe flight on Friday, when will you be transferring? Xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 that is a really good point! One of my daughters friends mom got pregnant with her second after a night of heavy drinking while she’s on the pill. I was a bit envious but point is it works for people all the time doing anything. It definitely isn’t fair that there’s a financial thing and extra physical aspect (meds ) tied to our attempts but hey complaining about that won’t fix jt (believe me I tired ) Also good luck to you too tomorrow! 

For me my husband pointed out that this medication protocol has worked twice before in the past and gotten my uterus ready 4 times it should work again. So I’m trying hard to remain optimistic


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I will be testing a bit early, I think. Probably 9dpt when official test dates are usually 13-14dpt. I can’t think of much worse than not knowing, going back to work and starting to bleed at work - I’m not in a job where I can just go home. At least if I have a BFN I’ll know to expect it will come. Hoping to get to 9dpt though cos I know FET embryos can implant a little later.


----------



## sparkler2020

Emz good luck with you scan. Keep us posted 🤞🏽

Sarah super dork sending you lots of luck for tomorrow, such a big day. Thinking of you x

Melissa87 good luck tmrw too and keep us posted. Be thinking of you too 🤞🏽Stay optimistic a positive mindset is so very important. 

It’s so lovely to come on here & talk with you all. I am super relaxed, taking it easy being cautious to not lift etc at this stage. 
My tummy has the odd cramps, I think I got off lightly considering what my body went through. 
Still a little bruised & have the stitch marks from egg retrieval. 
I am staying happy, confident & am sending you all my purest wishes for our babies to be. 

Much love x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Glad you are feeling relaxed @sparkler2020 I really think the hardest part of this process is emotional rather than physical. I can do the procedures and weather the side effects but the emotional toll is massive. Look after yourself while you are still recovering.

Our embryologist has phoned to say embryo one has survived the thaw so we are on for transfer this afternoon. We've had a FET before where two embryos didn't survive so we had nothing to transfer, so this was a big hurdle for me. Still anxious, but relieved we've got this far this time.


----------



## Melissa87

M’y brain is running wild! So I could see that there was fluid in my ultrasound but it was very small and in my c section scar. What is bad is my lining, it’s 7.93 and k couldn’t tell if it has 3 strips. If I get cancelled again I’ll be so disappointed. It’s hard to feel like your body is failing again. I’m waiting for the clinic to call . These issue with lining are new


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 i really do hope they call you soon! It’s the worst being in limbo and not knowing but your soooooo close to that holy grail 8mm lining!! Could they not just give you more meds are re-scan in a few days? Sorry I’m not sure how FET works 😬😬 I am crossing everything that you haven’t come all this way to get cancelled! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

@sarahsuperdork yay so happy to hear your little embryo survived the thaw, that must have been so nerve wracking waiting for that call especially given what you have been through previously! But you must be PUPO by now 🎉🎉🎉🎉congrats Gurl!! Praying you get good news in 9 days time! I think that's When u said u would test 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

@sparkler2020 oooooooo tummy cramps sound like dare I say it implantation??!! Really hope this is your time my lovelie. And it’s great to hear you don’t feel too bad considering everything you have been through to get to this stage 😘😘 sending love and hope xx

soooooooooooo starting stims tonight!! Aaaahhhhh I’m so excited!! Can you tell 😂😂😂 finally after what feels like a year down-regging and waiting for AF finally getting somewhere! I have a scan and bloods Tuesday 7th to check progress. Come on little eggs please grow nicely!


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thats what they will do have me come back. I just have a bit of ptsd from my prior cancelled transfers, when nothing changed. I am very nervous we will be in the same boat again. I never had these issues prior to my miscarriage last fall. super frustrating. 

Congrats on starting stims!


----------



## Melissa87

Quick question for you guys! I have 3 pgs tested high-quality day 5/6 and then one mosiac. I know that doesn't mean baby. But at this point, I feel like it's been so hard to get my uterus ready post-miscarriage for a transfer that I kind of wants to ask them to transfer two. The reason being a little bit higher odds of pregnancy, but I fully realize there's a risk too. My thing is, my gosh if I actually get to transfer I will have had to try four times to get ready. Would you ask to transfer two embryos? I have no idea if they will or not, but I was just curious of others' opinions


----------



## Melissa87

Okay so now I am a little less crazy. They called and I am at 0.8 and triple stripped but there is a very small amount of fluid in the middle of my uterus and they want me to come back Friday. This clinic is crazy, but I feel a lot saner right now since it could go away.


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 i totally get how nervous you must be it’s a horrible situation to be in I really feel for you especially due to your previous cancellations. Have you tried drinking pure pomegranate juice? I’ve read ppl did this and it helped to thicken the lining - maybe worth a try as your so close! And so sorry to hear of your MC last year 😘😘 

I think there is no harm in asking as you don’t even know if they will transfer 2 at this point. Then once you know if they will or won’t you can make more of a decision and really make sure transferring 2 is what you want to do. Xx


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 i missed your last update oh yay! Hope your feeling more at ease now! Is Friday another check or will that be transfer day? Xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 Thank you! No it is just a lining check, they have to see if the fluid goes away or decreases otherwise they will cancel. SO I am still nervous but its a better situation then I thought because at least my lining is thick enough and has the right pattern. 

Then I have to start progesterone shots, they said they would consider two. It will be a hard call I just hope I can go forward this month.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Melissa87 hope the fluid is nothing to worry about; good that they’re keeping a close eye on it! Sounds like your lining is lovely maybe they just couldn’t get a good view straight away? I hope so much that you don’t have to cancel again. I think like you I would be tempted to ask for a 2 embryo transfer

@Emz7986 good luck with your stimms tonight! Exciting to move to the next phase!

I am PUPO! ❤ So relieved! They said it was a BA grade after thawing which is better than we’ve ever had before. Now to drive myself crazy for the next two weeks … yeah I think it will be a day 9 test for me. OTD is 13th.


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork Congrats on being PUPO! 
You might be right about the view I really hope it gets better!


----------



## sparkler2020

Emz how was your start of stims? How are you feeling? 
I won’t look too into it thinking implantation could be just the bruising etc inside where they used forceps. I am such a complex case I have no idea where I should be feeling the implantation. But I am staying confident and positive.


----------



## sparkler2020

How are the rest of you ladies doing? 

Sarah how are you feeling? 

Melissa?


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 I am really glad you are staying positive
Now, I am just nervous hoping the fluid gets better really afraid of being cancelled. 

excited for everyone else's updates


----------



## sparkler2020

🤞🏽Melissa for you 🙏🏽


----------



## sparkler2020

Staying positive. Slightly struggling with the pressure from whatever is going on inside me, cramping seems worse today
It’s causing me urinating problems now, I won’t go into details but it drips and I can’t get it all out. 

Will keep a eye or seek medical attention. Don’t want extra pressure or compression for my uterus. 
Don’t think my lil embryo baba will like that 😆


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@sparkler2020 stay positive lovely!

I'm trying to be fairly relaxed ... my 5 year old just elbowed me in an ovary though 😂 the 2ww is definitely not the same experience when you already have children! Hopefully little Frosty didn't mind!


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork yay on being PUPO! Congratulations! Hope you can relax as much as possible. I’m sure your little frosty didn’t mind and is snuggling in comfortably.

@Melissa87 really hope the fluid clears up for you ready for your scan on Friday and you get some good news. It’s so hard not to get anxiety and nervous though, but I’m sending you positive vibes that all will be ok 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@sparkler2020 oh no that really doesn’t sound good at all!! If you are struggling to empty your bladder and having pain like you need to pee please please seek medical attention ASAP!!

stims are going ok far thanks for asking 😘 just the menopur stings quite a bit! Bits it’s a small price to pay to hopefully get some good eggs 🥚🥚🥚


----------



## sparkler2020

sarahsuperdork said:


> @sparkler2020 stay positive lovely!
> 
> I'm trying to be fairly relaxed ... my 5 year old just elbowed me in an ovary though 😂 the 2ww is definitely not the same experience when you already have children! Hopefully little Frosty didn't mind!


Ouch however I am sure having a little one keeps you busy, otherwise the wait would go on and feel longer. 
Come on frosty 🙏🏽


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 best attitude to have, you will my lovely


----------



## sparkler2020

I am much better today, had a hot night last night and been ok today no urine issues surprising. 
However get tired pretty quick, plus have a terrible headache today. 

I started my progesterone on egg retrieval day and had no side effects so wonder is it the progesterone now. 
So annoying not knowing is it progesterone or my body changing. 
Have I been successful or not… the wait ugggh

My test date is the 11th but my period date would be the 9th.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Definitely feeling the progesterone tiredness, I’ve been yawning since teatime! Hang in there everyone ❤


----------



## Melissa87

I am pretty gutted. The fluid definitely isn’t better and they wouldn’t tell me about my lining until the doctor reviewed. I know I am not officially cancelled yet. But it will be. I’ve been crying the whole way home.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh @Melissa87 im so sorry, I hope you get a last minute reprieve 😪


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork thanks! I guess I don't know until I know but its hard to ignore it when it seems to obvious

I got cancelled. I am on a high dose of progesterone to induce my period and we will try again. I am def pretty sad and disappointed.

But I will of course follow along for updates and hopefully, my period starts fast! Who knows maybe I will still transfer in June


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I’m so sorry @Melissa87! I hope you get your June transfer, you’ve had to wait so long already! 🤞


----------



## sparkler2020

@Melissa87 I’m sorry to hear that. I hope that June is still your month, it must be really tough for you right now. 
But am praying you get to have a lucky June, everything happens for a reason even if we can not see it immediately at that moment in time. X


----------



## Emz7986

Oh @Melissa87 so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled 😢😢 This journey can be so crappy at times!! Thinking of you and sending hugs. 🤞🏼🤞🏼 AF arrives soon for you so you can try again soon xx


----------



## Melissa87

Thanks everyone! I’m on 500 mg of progesterone to induce it so it should be here in about a week I think. It should work hopefully. I meet the doctor next Thursday to discuss protocol


----------



## sparkler2020

I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 thanks it’s appreciated. Very worried this happened again


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello ladies 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## sparkler2020

The wait seems so long. Had a headache in and off but not much other than that. 
Not looking into it too much


----------



## Melissa87

Does anyone have advice for how to deal with kids wanting siblings? We were at my daughters friends second birthday yesterday. I picked up my friends baby and my daughter told me that I looked good with a baby and went on and on about wanting a baby and all I could say was I want one too. I cried like a baby all night because it broke my heart . I don’t know what to tell her. I believe it will happen but it’s hard


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 oh hunny I’m so sorry your having to go through all this and that your finding it difficult to explain things to your daughter. Unfortunately I have no words of wisdom I’m afraid as I’ve not experienced this, but maybe be as honest as you can be with her? Sending you a massive virtual hug and positivity that you will get there and be able to give your daughter a sibling in the future 😘😘😘

@sparkler2020 how are you getting on? It’s so difficult to determine what is/isn’t a symptom!! How long now till OTD?

only day 6 of stims and I’m having twinges on both sides where my ovaries are and lower back pain, anyone else experienced this? Other than that I’m just counting down till Tues when I have my scan and see what’s actually going on in there 😂😂


----------



## Melissa87

Thanks you may have a point I just to be careful because she’s two. It’s a hard thing to explain 

As for you, that’s normal trust me! It’s probably a good thing and the meds are working


----------



## Mercury363

@Melissa87 i am so sorry you got cancelled this time. I've been there twice and it's heartbreaking. The thing that kept me going was that my period arrive super quick and I got straight into my new cycle. Focus on your new plan of you can and just remember you wouldn't have wanted to waste an egg on a lining that wasn't perfect! 

Congratulations @sarahsuperdork on being PUPO! It's quite exciting and I am looking to join you soon! 

@sparkler2020 when is test day? 

My ultrasound and prp treatment were a little odd on Friday when I got to Spain. Apparently my lining is 7.4 not 8.7 so I really don't know who to believe! Lol! The doctor here is not my usual one and is standing in for the medical director but surely my ultrasound person at home can't have got it so wrong? Anyone else have this?
I have acupuncture tomorrow and then final prp treatment and bloods are on Tuesday. With more acupuncture on Thursday ahead of transfer in Friday and then more acupuncture!! Lol! 
Aside from that I am enjoying the sunshine! My husband isn't joining me until Wednesday night so I have some relaxing time to myself! 
I have counted out my Brazil nuts and sourced my pineapple and the core for Friday. Does another else have any rituals they do?


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 im on a high dose of progesterone until next Thursday so I should have period by next weekend . Why were you cancelled in the past ? About the lining I’ve gotten varying measurements too. One doctor told me sometimes different ultrasound machines can cause the difference in measurements


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 im on a high dose of progesterone until next Thursday so I should have period by next weekend . Why were you cancelled in the past ? About the lining I’ve gotten varying measurements too. One doctor told me sometimes different ultrasound machines can cause the difference in measurements


Hi @Melissa87! The first time was fluid, it was triple lined but had done fluid pockets in it so they said it wasn't ideal. I knew when the ultrasound lady told me I had it that my clinic would cancel as soon as they knew, and they did! I was so upset but what do you do! 
The next time I actually made it all the way to Spain to find my progesterone had squished my lining to 6.0mm and the doctor took the call to cancel. So we had to spend 6 days in Spain with nothing to do but wait to go home. I took the afternoon to be sad, ate a monster pile of ice cream and I think indulged in red wine and soft cheeses. I cheered up after that! 
It was the cycle after that where I got my bfp before my CP. The lining was 6.7mm so not very thick but the clinic said they have had good results with less. Between immune and lining issues I am hoping they have it sorted this time. I'm at 7.4mm last Friday so hoping for a bit more but as I've started progesterone yesterday I don't hold out much hope of it getting thicker now. I'll know more on Tuesday!

Are you OK? Xx


----------



## Melissa87

Thanks for asking. I’m okay just pretty discouraged. I’ve been cancelled two of four times for fluid once for lining and once for a uti. So it’s a lot but I did some excercise today and my clinic said I will discuss a protocol change with my doctor on Thursday. So not to far away and I also stop progesterone that day so I am choosing to focus on that I will be starting again soon.  I really hope your transfer works. Did they change your protocol after your fluid ?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@sparkler2020 you must be close to test day now?

@Melissa87 I feel for you so much ... my son was 2 when we were trying for our daughter but he never asked for a sibling, so I don't know if I have any helpful suggestions. When we tried last summer for our third, they both knew about the cycle and my son was sad it didn't work but only for a short time. I have the opposite problem; I think my daughter would not be impressed at all by the idea of a baby in the house! I guess you can just say you know she would like a sibling and you are working on it as hard as you can.

@Mercury363 never had that experience but tbh I only get scanned once so I never know how good my lining is past day 12-13! I know it's all superstition but I've been wearing warm socks to keep my feet warm. But really I've just been trying to keep my fluid intake up, so lots of water and decaf tea.

@Emz7986 yep I always get twinges like that on stimms ... hopefully it means lots of lovely follicles for you! You can use a hot water bottle or wheat bag (before transfer) if you think it would help ease discomfort. 

I'm 5 days in and slowly Googling myself crazy ...  when I said I wouldn't! My clinic doesn't do any kind of lining check after day 12-13 (transfer was on day 21 of my cycle) nor bloods to check oestrogen/progesterone levels so I feel a bit like we're running blind. It must just be the way they do things (it's been the same for all my cycles) but I hear people talking about knowing they have low progesterone, so some places obviously do check. I have to just keep in mind that it's worked for me before so hopefully it will work again. On my FET a few years ago, AF arrived only 5 days after transfer and I've already made it that far today so I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> Thanks for asking. I’m okay just pretty discouraged. I’ve been cancelled two of four times for fluid once for lining and once for a uti. So it’s a lot but I did some excercise today and my clinic said I will discuss a protocol change with my doctor on Thursday. So not to far away and I also stop progesterone that day so I am choosing to focus on that I will be starting again soon.  I really hope your transfer works. Did they change your protocol after your fluid ?


No they didn't. It was simply put down to an irregular month and we could reset again. I feel like I've been at this for ages with the meds! Since last August now with a two week break over Christmas when they cancelled the first time. If this doesn't work I have my NHS round appointment next week. Feels like it is never ending! 
Just trying to stay positive and work through the bumps as they come. 
If anyone said what ivf was really like ahead of going in yourself most wouldn't do it! Lol! It's such a roller-coaster! Just have to hang on for dear life and hope you make it to the other side!! 

@sarahsuperdork i de that too but starting testing at 5dp5dt as I have ovitrelle after my FET and I wanted to test it out so I knew any result later would be real and not the meds! It's so hard not too and if it helps then why not, I won't be able to stop myself. It keeps me occupied but also drives me a little crazy!! Are you testing on day 9??


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 how are you feeling today? It’s totally heartbreaking when you think it’s going to be your time and turns out all this medication has been for nothing. Try and take comfort in the fact that your clinic are taking good care of your embryo and want to give it the best chance possible by putting it in the best environment they can. I hope after your meeting on Thursday you get more clarity on what to do next or change if needs be to get that perfect environment. Then you will have a new cycle to focus on and we will be here every step of the way supporting you 😘😘 how are you doing with your daughter? Did you manage to find a way to explain things at all?

@Mercury363 glad you got to Spain safe and well. Sounds like you have had a really rough time in this journey too I’m so sorry. Good luck with your scan tomorrow hope you get positive news! It’s always good to have a back up plan I find that keeps me going sometimes! I think if we have failures we will apply for our nhs funded round as a fall back in case we get no joy with our private multi cycle package. At the moment we would still qualify after having 2 private cycles but really hoping it doesn’t come to that.

@sarahsuperdork glad it’s not just me, I’m starting to feel a bit uncomfortable now but it’s just making me nervous. I must be the only person in the world who doesn’t want lots of follicles 😂😂 I’d rather have quality over quantity and really don’t want to be over stimulated. Tomorrows scan can’t come quick enough! Just want to know what I’m dealing with now 😂 I’m also a side sleeper and being on one side or the other for too long is becoming uncomfortable 😩😩. Thanks for the tip might treat myself to a hot water bottle later 😊. Oh dear not the dreaded Google!! 😱😱 it will actually make you crazy!! Not long now till you start testing!! I’m so excited for you and hope you get the good news you wish for 😘😘


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> Does anyone have advice for how to deal with kids wanting siblings? We were at my daughters friends second birthday yesterday. I picked up my friends baby and my daughter told me that I looked good with a baby and went on and on about wanting a baby and all I could say was I want one too. I cried like a baby all night because it broke my heart . I don’t know what to tell her. I believe it will happen but it’s hard


Sending you a big hug so difficult 😞


----------



## sparkler2020

Sarahsuperdork yes test date Saturday. Getting closer, that is if my period does not start before then. 
It is just a horrible time right now. 
I feel so normal except headaches 

It’s different to the last time. Let’s see…


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 all I could really say is that I want that too and it’s harder for me then her friends mommies but I’m trying and I said all my doctors appointments were too look inside mommies tummy. We are definitely changing my protocol so that helps. I’m on such a high dose of progesterone I don’t feel great but it’s okay I know I’ll start again soon. Good luck with your scans tomorrow 

I hope everyone else is good


----------



## aytch

Hi Everyone, I should be starting my first cycle of IVF+ICSI sometime this week. I'm 38 years old and my partner has a 2% morphology. I haven't gone through all my medications yet as I had my baseline scan last week and there was a mature follicle remaining (??) so need to have another baseline this week once my period has started to make sure its gone/ reduced (??). Not exactly sure what this means... and if it has any implications for success. I think I will be starting on menopur but also have several other things in my pack of medication so a bit unsure right now. After the scan last week, I have a significant fear that this cycle won't start at all and also that my short (25-27 day) cycles suggest I am going into peri-menopause... Anyways, if you hadn't guessed it, I am stressing a fair amount! Good to be here with others experiencing something similar.


----------



## Melissa87

@aytch welcome!


----------



## PDream1980

aytch said:


> Hi Everyone, I should be starting my first cycle of IVF+ICSI sometime this week. I'm 38 years old and my partner has a 2% morphology. I haven't gone through all my medications yet as I had my baseline scan last week and there was a mature follicle remaining (??) so need to have another baseline this week once my period has started to make sure its gone/ reduced (??). Not exactly sure what this means... and if it has any implications for success. I think I will be starting on menopur but also have several other things in my pack of medication so a bit unsure right now. After the scan last week, I have a significant fear that this cycle won't start at all and also that my short (25-27 day) cycles suggest I am going into peri-menopause... Anyways, if you hadn't guessed it, I am stressing a fair amount! Good to be here with others experiencing something similar.


Hi aytch !
How many follicles did they count when you first went ?
I had a mini ivf last month and on another one now . Should have egg collection in a week all being well . Wishing you every success . I found just coming on here last month really helpful with people going through similar experiences x


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 glad you managed to tell your daughter something that she might understand which will hopefully make it easier for you now it’s just so difficult though isn’t it! Sorry to hear your still not feeling great, I hope once you have had your meeting things will start to look up and you can focus on a new cycle 😘😘 thanks for the well wishes - I’m excited and nervous to see what’s going on there 🤞🏼🤞🏼 I’m growing a few good ones xx

@sparkler2020 I really do hope your feelings of being normal are positive and you get your BFP soon!! Especially after everything you have been though to get to this point!! It will be worth it!!

@aytch welcome to the group! The mature follicle could be a simple fluid filled cyst maybe? I have one also that they mistook for a mature follicle last year and it’s still there now and hasn’t caused any problems starting - hopefully you will get more answers in your next scan as to what it could be. Please don’t worry too much about your short cycles mine are 23-25 days usually! A better indicator would probably be your AMH and AFC - these tend to dictate how well you will respond to treatment and what protocol to use. I know it’s easier said than done but please try not to stress too much and we are always here to chat and support one another 😘😘

@PDream1980 welcome back!Are you embryo banking? I can’t remember lol. How’s this cycle going so far for you?


----------



## Mercury363

@aytch welcome to the group! As @PDream1980 said this group is really helpful as we are all going through the same thing! 
It's OK to be a little crazy too as really only the women on here understand what's it's like and even then we all have different issues! 
@Melissa87 i am feeling for you. It must be so tough and getting the right words is hard. Seems a little silly but do they have children's books that might help you explain it? I have gay friends with a child and they used one to help explain how she was adopted. I think it helped them when they couldn't find the right things to say but needed her to know where she came from. 
@sparkler2020 have you resisted the urge to text early or will you? I suppose if this is 5d before your test say it is still very very early. I know I will have no will power and have to test from day 5/6 like last time. 
@sarahsuperdork how is the googling going? When is OTD for you?


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 glad you managed to tell your daughter something that she might understand which will hopefully make it easier for you now it’s just so difficult though isn’t it! Sorry to hear your still not feeling great, I hope once you have had your meeting things will start to look up and you can focus on a new cycle 😘😘 thanks for the well wishes - I’m excited and nervous to see what’s going on there 🤞🏼🤞🏼 I’m growing a few good ones xx
> 
> @sparkler2020 I really do hope your feelings of being normal are positive and you get your BFP soon!! Especially after everything you have been though to get to this point!! It will be worth it!!
> 
> @aytch welcome to the group! The mature follicle could be a simple fluid filled cyst maybe? I have one also that they mistook for a mature follicle last year and it’s still there now and hasn’t caused any problems starting - hopefully you will get more answers in your next scan as to what it could be. Please don’t worry too much about your short cycles mine are 23-25 days usually! A better indicator would probably be your AMH and AFC - these tend to dictate how well you will respond to treatment and what protocol to use. I know it’s easier said than done but please try not to stress too much and we are always here to chat and support one another 😘😘
> 
> @PDream1980 welcome back!Are you embryo banking? I can’t remember lol. How’s this cycle going so far for you?


Hi emz

Yes I am doing that but wish I had just had a transfer . I am Hating it all if I’m honest . My clinic is shocking and the medication makes me feel Awful and effects my mood a lot .
Ayz - like one of the ladies here suggested - I had a small cyst that looked exactly like a mature follicle . Infact mine has grown significantly now due to medications so I now have two cysts . 

the doctor yesterday ( I see a different one everytime To go so they have no continuity of care at all ) he suggested I cancel this month even though I have the same results as last month and I got a top quality day 3 . I said I want to keep going so I am .

next month I am going to do a pure natural cycle and maybe only just a trigger shot and a fresh transfer . Hopefully none of you will be on the group and all pregnant by the time I have my transfer , in the nicest possible way 😄

i have lost track of what stage people are at but wishing everyone the best of luck cos this is so hard.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @Emz7986 all I could really say is that I want that too and it’s harder for me then her friends mommies but I’m trying and I said all my doctors appointments were too look inside mommies tummy. We are definitely changing my protocol so that helps. I’m on such a high dose of progesterone I don’t feel great but it’s okay I know I’ll start again soon. Good luck with your scans tomorrow
> 
> I hope everyone else is good


Hi melissa

sorry to read you were cancelled . So frustrating and emotionally difficult too . 😣My uterus has always been fine but yesterday they said it was cloudy and only 5mm thick . Never had that before so it obviously changes. Next cycle won’t be too far away


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 i just looked and Amazon has one! Thank you for the idea!!

@PDream1980 are you just waiting for your period

@Emz7986 yes for sure ! I’m on a very high dose of progesterone now so I’m expecting my period to start this weekend so it’s not too long. They more then doubled what I took after my last cancelled cycle to make sure it actually induced my period and based on my cramps I think it’s working


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi ladies so much going on here. I think I have slight brain fog and a lot of info to take in. 

Welcome to @aytch wishing you lots of luck and baby dust 

@Emz7986 keep us posted with the progress. How are you feeling waiting is horrible 

@Melissa87 it is so touch I can only imagine. But I think that was a nice way to explain to your daughter. It will happen for you, for us all 🙏🏽

@Mercury363 i think I am just so nervous. I will wait, I just can’t bring myself to test or research online etc. this attempt really is everything as you know. 
Let’s pray no show of my period and roll on test date Saturday. 

I am trying to keep busy and not think about it. 


How is everyone else doing x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 you have the right attitude for sure!  I feel terrible from the progesterone which I think means its working so that's good!


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 aorry to hear your happy with your current clinic is there no way to change? Yea the medication side effects are not great are they, they make you feel rubbish 😢😢 good in you for standing your ground to keep going at the end of the day you know your body and as you got a good embryo last time it seems a waste otherwise!

@Melissa87 sorry to here your also feeling rubbish on the meds, hopefully it won’t be too long now till you finish them? And AF arrives so you can move onto the next cycle! How did your appointment go?

@sparkler2020 glad your trying to keep busy it really does help to pass the time quicker! Do you have anything nice planned?

an update from me - first scan today shows 11 follicles between 11-15mm, 4 follicles between 8-10mm and lots of little ones. Lining is at 12.5mm with a triple stripe (apparently that’s good 🤷🏼‍♀️) oestrogen is 2461. So I’m back tomorrow for another scan and potentially EC Friday or Saturday! I’m nervous but excited and at the same time also trying not to get my hopes up too much as had so much disappointment in the past, but things are looking positive 🥰🥰


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thats great! and that's a wonderful linining! Yes triple strip is key! 

my doctor's appointment is not until Thursday. They are talking about doing a natural cycle or gonal f. I don't know ! I guess there is never a perfect prescription.


----------



## sparkler2020

@Emz7986 that is great good news with your first scan. I am sure all will progress really well you have great size follicles. 

@Melissa87 two more days. That is true never the perfect prescription, fingers crossed for you 🤞🏽

No plans just keeping busy but trust me I do think about it. 
I just feel different to last time I don’t feel anything, last time I was nauseas, headaches etc 
This time nothing, what is going on inside i don’t know. I am anxious but relax listening to zita west and working etc.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all ...

@sparkler2020 you are doing an amazing job, keep going! Not long to go now, I have everything crossed for you.

@Melissa87 hoping the progesterone does the job for you ASAP and you can get on with your next cycle. I can't imagine how disappointing all the stop/start is, you're being so brave about it. Good luck for your appointment on Thu.

@Emz7986 that's a great scan result! Hope you're getting plenty of rest in between growing all those follicles. Your lining sounds fab as well, EC will be here before you know it.

@PDream1980 sorry to hear you're not happy with your clinic, is there another you can go with or are you tied to where you are? Embryo banking is such a difficult thing to do because you're basically saving your chances for the greater good, I'm so impatient, don't know how you do it.

@Mercury363 how are you getting on?

@aytch hi and welcome! Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle!

I'm 7dp5dt today ... this is the longest I've gone without testing(!) and OTD isn't even until Mon (13dpt). Feeling crampy still but I don't think it feels like AF. Basically I am on knicker watch all the time now cos AF would be due anytime from yesterday for me. I bought my pee sticks today but I'm holding out until Thu. 9dpt should be pretty certain either way ... just crossing everything that little Frosty is a sticky one.


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @PDream1980 aorry to hear your happy with your current clinic is there no way to change? Yea the medication side effects are not great are they, they make you feel rubbish 😢😢 good in you for standing your ground to keep going at the end of the day you know your body and as you got a good embryo last time it seems a waste otherwise!
> 
> @Melissa87 sorry to here your also feeling rubbish on the meds, hopefully it won’t be too long now till you finish them? And AF arrives so you can move onto the next cycle! How did your appointment go?
> 
> @sparkler2020 glad your trying to keep busy it really does help to pass the time quicker! Do you have anything nice planned?
> 
> an update from me - first scan today shows 11 follicles between 11-15mm, 4 follicles between 8-10mm and lots of little ones. Lining is at 12.5mm with a triple stripe (apparently that’s good 🤷🏼‍♀️) oestrogen is 2461. So I’m back tomorrow for another scan and potentially EC Friday or Saturday! I’m nervous but excited and at the same time also trying not to get my hopes up too much as had so much disappointment in the past, but things are looking positive 🥰🥰


Ah amazing results emz ! Really happy for you . This is boding so well ! 

Well I was right and my two dominant follicles have grown as I suspected . Since I am doing this v v mild then This is a good result ! 

I think I will Be having egg collection on Saturday too . I have 2 at 15mm so Bach for another scan tomorrow . I’m not hopeful as I’ve had a chest infection and taken lemsip and all
Sorts but I didn’t want to cancel . 



Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 i just looked and Amazon has one! Thank you for the idea!!
> 
> @PDream1980 are you just waiting for your period
> 
> @Emz7986 yes for sure ! I’m on a very high dose of progesterone now so I’m expecting my period to start this weekend so it’s not too long. They more then doubled what I took after my last cancelled cycle to make sure it actually induced my period and based on my cramps I think it’s working


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork all the best testing tomorrow really hope you get your BFP!! Sending all the best wishes in the world 😘😘

@PDream1980 amazing news on your scan you must be chuffed, all the best for your scan tomorrow and I hope they continue to grow for you 😘😘 sorry to hear your not feeling your best, hope you feel better soon xx

@sparkler2020 when will you be testing?

so got an update from the clinic from todays results and I have 8 follicles 14-16mm, 8 follicles 13-11mm and 4 follicles 8-10mm. I was fully expecting to come back tomorrow for another scan and have EC on Saturday but when I asked if they do collections on weekends the nurse said they really try not too but will if needed. So now they want me to reduce my menopur from 375 to 225 and re-scan Friday morning with potential EC on Monday 🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️ Anyone had this happen to them? I kind of think they just don’t want to do the collection Saturday and are trying to slow my follicle growth until then? Or am I reading too much into it and they are actually just trying to get some of the others to catch up so I get a good amount of eggs?? My brain is working overtime right now as I don’t want the larger ones to over mature but at the same time surely the clinic should do what they think is best for the patient??!! Help!! Freaking out a small bit now 😫😫😫


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> @sparkler2020 you are doing an amazing job, keep going! Not long to go now, I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> @Melissa87 hoping the progesterone does the job for you ASAP and you can get on with your next cycle. I can't imagine how disappointing all the stop/start is, you're being so brave about it. Good luck for your appointment on Thu.
> 
> @Emz7986 that's a great scan result! Hope you're getting plenty of rest in between growing all those follicles. Your lining sounds fab as well, EC will be here before you know it.
> 
> @PDream1980 sorry to hear you're not happy with your clinic, is there another you can go with or are you tied to where you are? Embryo banking is such a difficult thing to do because you're basically saving your chances for the greater good, I'm so impatient, don't know how you do it.
> 
> @Mercury363 how are you getting on?
> 
> @aytch hi and welcome! Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle!
> 
> I'm 7dp5dt today ... this is the longest I've gone without testing(!) and OTD isn't even until Mon (13dpt). Feeling crampy still but I don't think it feels like AF. Basically I am on knicker watch all the time now cos AF would be due anytime from yesterday for me. I bought my pee sticks today but I'm holding out until Thu. 9dpt should be pretty certain either way ... just crossing everything that little Frosty is a sticky one.


Hi Sarah . Oh I know . I feels brutal . I didn’t expect such a good quality 3 day , I was expecting to fail so I didn’t think through what of it was good news . I feel like I’ve committed now . My lining is to thin now due to the clomid so no choice but to freeze . 

So exciting you had the transfer and nearly there ! Well done for avoiding temptation ! I don’t think I would be that strong . Would have to go through the testing and still
Then not knowing regardless of the result and put myself through it since I seem
To make things as hard as possible ! I’m
Looking forward to reading some good news 😄


----------



## Mercury363

@sarahsuperdork jow exciting that you are on the countdown. I couldn't wait on mine and has to test at around 5/6 days but I am going to try and maintain my sanity this time and wait until day 9 with clear blue. I have everything crossed for you! 
@PDream1980 thst is great news for you. As long as you get something out of it there is always hope! 
@Emz7986 that is a fantastic result! I am sure you are pleased that your follicles are reacting well. I have never been delayed over a weekend so I cant speak to it but could you maybe insist they do it if you are feeling that they should? 
@sparkler2020 you are doing a great job in keeping busy and don't read into no symptoms you are never out till test day and you know loads on here had no symptoms even with bfp's. I'm thinking of you! 

I am doing grand. Day off from the clinic and acupuncture today so I am heading for a walk
My DH is flying in tonight if easyjet don't mess it up so I am looking forward to having some company after a week on my own. My transfer is Friday and then flying home on Saturday to being the count down! Hopefully this is the last trip to Spain, I miss France! Lol!


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @sarahsuperdork all the best testing tomorrow really hope you get your BFP!! Sending all the best wishes in the world 😘😘
> 
> @PDream1980 amazing news on your scan you must be chuffed, all the best for your scan tomorrow and I hope they continue to grow for you 😘😘 sorry to hear your not feeling your best, hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> @sparkler2020 when will you be testing?
> 
> so got an update from the clinic from todays results and I have 8 follicles 14-16mm, 8 follicles 13-11mm and 4 follicles 8-10mm. I was fully expecting to come back tomorrow for another scan and have EC on Saturday but when I asked if they do collections on weekends the nurse said they really try not too but will if needed. So now they want me to reduce my menopur from 375 to 225 and re-scan Friday morning with potential EC on Monday 🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️ Anyone had this happen to them? I kind of think they just don’t want to do the collection Saturday and are trying to slow my follicle growth until then? Or am I reading too much into it and they are actually just trying to get some of the others to catch up so I get a good amount of eggs?? My brain is working overtime right now as I don’t want the larger ones to over mature but at the same time surely the clinic should do what they think is best for the patient??!! Help!! Freaking out a small bit now 😫😫😫


I asked the same Question since it falls on a weekend . The doctor said basically it means opening up and everyone having to come into work on a Sunday which is an inconvenience! His words . Clearly this stuff needs to be 7 days a week. They are def closed on a Sunday so I do think they stop Ovulation with the drugs so they can delay you . Since I’m natural Modified ivf then I can’t delay or If they can they my eggs can then overmature . My clinic trigger at 17mm so I will Be hitting that tommorrow . So
Egg collection Saturday . Worried me too . Luckily it’s not Sunday I will
Need it on . Since you have so many follicles then I think you will Be fine . I think if the follicles get over 25 mm then they are over mature but you are quite a bit off that . I however have a quick growth spurt at the end of 3mm
A day hence I said I want scanning Tommorow and not Friday as I think they were doing the same with
Me x


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> @sarahsuperdork jow exciting that you are on the countdown. I couldn't wait on mine and has to test at around 5/6 days but I am going to try and maintain my sanity this time and wait until day 9 with clear blue. I have everything crossed for you!
> @PDream1980 thst is great news for you. As long as you get something out of it there is always hope!
> @Emz7986 that is a fantastic result! I am sure you are pleased that your follicles are reacting well. I have never been delayed over a weekend so I cant speak to it but could you maybe insist they do it if you are feeling that they should?
> @sparkler2020 you are doing a great job in keeping busy and don't read into no symptoms you are never out till test day and you know loads on here had no symptoms even with bfp's. I'm thinking of you!
> 
> I am doing grand. Day off from the clinic and acupuncture today so I am heading for a walk
> My DH is flying in tonight if easyjet don't mess it up so I am looking forward to having some company after a week on my own. My transfer is Friday and then flying home on Saturday to being the count down! Hopefully this is the last trip to Spain, I miss France! Lol!


Thanks mercury . I’m
Happy with my 2 juicy follicles 😄! Hopefully get one /two egg and its okay . We will see !!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Emz7986 said:


> @sarahsuperdork all the best testing tomorrow really hope you get your BFP!! Sending all the best wishes in the world 😘😘
> 
> @PDream1980 amazing news on your scan you must be chuffed, all the best for your scan tomorrow and I hope they continue to grow for you 😘😘 sorry to hear your not feeling your best, hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> @sparkler2020 when will you be testing?
> 
> so got an update from the clinic from todays results and I have 8 follicles 14-16mm, 8 follicles 13-11mm and 4 follicles 8-10mm. I was fully expecting to come back tomorrow for another scan and have EC on Saturday but when I asked if they do collections on weekends the nurse said they really try not too but will if needed. So now they want me to reduce my menopur from 375 to 225 and re-scan Friday morning with potential EC on Monday 🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️ Anyone had this happen to them? I kind of think they just don’t want to do the collection Saturday and are trying to slow my follicle growth until then? Or am I reading too much into it and they are actually just trying to get some of the others to catch up so I get a good amount of eggs?? My brain is working overtime right now as I don’t want the larger ones to over mature but at the same time surely the clinic should do what they think is best for the patient??!! Help!! Freaking out a small bit now 😫😫😫


This sort of happened to me, I had to drop my Menopur dose anyway. I had a day 7 scan and they were like woah ok you’re ready … so I dropped my dose then had EC on the Mon. I think they were surprised cos that’s not a long time to stimm for.


----------



## Emz7986

Thank you @PDream1980 @sarahsuperdork and @Mercury363 i think I was just a bit aggy as I’d built myself up to having a collection in the next few days and the thought of being even more uncomfortable over the weekend drains me! I’ve had a nap and now I’ve calmed down and thought about it I will just have to trust the process and at the end of the day I can’t change their plan so will just have to go with it! The nurse did say if I triggered today I’d be looking at maybe 6-8 eggs max. So I guess I’d rather have a couple that are over mature at collection than lots of immature ones! I’m going to be thankful I have any at all and see what Fridays scan shows! No one said this was gonna be an easy ride that’s for sure!! 😂😂


----------



## Ayian123

Hey everyone
First time on the forum and looking for some cycle buddies! I’m due to start short cycle ICSI in the next few days. Anybody here at the same stage? This is my first go at IVF and am feeling really excited but also super nervous (huge needle phobe).
A bit about me: 36, partner 38, MF issues and no known issues with me. AMH 12 and about 16 follicles apparently. 
We haven’t told anyone that we’re trying IVF to take the pressure off but I’ve found these forums so comforting.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Hey everyone
> First time on the forum and looking for some cycle buddies! I’m due to start short cycle ICSI in the next few days. Anybody here at the same stage? This is my first go at IVF and am feeling really excited but also super nervous (huge needle phobe).
> A bit about me: 36, partner 38, MF issues and no known issues with me. AMH 12 and about 16 follicles apparently.
> We haven’t told anyone that we’re trying IVF to take the pressure off but I’ve found these forums so comforting.


hi ayain. Ah I think you will do
Fabulous with those figures. How exciting your now nearly starting ! . It’s not an easy process though but I found just been on here and getting little Bits of support from
People Who know what you’re going through helps make it easier x


----------



## PDream1980

Ooooooo had a call
from the clinic and im
Triggering tonight with egg collection Friday .
All Happening again . 😄


----------



## Ayian123

PDream1980 said:


> hi ayain. Ah I think you will do
> Fabulous with those figures. How exciting your now nearly starting ! . It’s not an easy process though but I found just been on here and getting little Bits of support from
> People Who know what you’re going through helps make it easier x





PDream1980 said:


> hi ayain. Ah I think you will do
> Fabulous with those figures. How exciting your now nearly starting ! . It’s not an easy process though but I found just been on here and getting little Bits of support from
> People Who know what you’re going through helps make it easier x


thanks so much pdream! It’s just so hard to know how it will go, so fingers crossed. It’s just really exciting to start on the journey! All the best egg collection! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@PDream1980 good luck with EC! Nearly there!

@Ayian123 hi and welcome, wishing you lots of luck for your first round


----------



## sparkler2020

@sarahsuperdork oh wow not long for you now either. Eek it’s intense the wait, knicker watch is the worst. 

@PDream1980 Saturday how exciting. Have everything crossed for you 🙏🏽
Oh amazing your triggering. That final big step yay! Sending you lots of positivity. 

@Mercury363 two more days till the big transfer. It’s so intense that wait, but lovely your husband is joining you. How are you feeling

@Ayian123 wishing you lots of luck. It is such a difficult process even at your strongest. We are here for you. Good luck x


My test date is Saturday. Am nervous I am 11 days post fresh transfer, I went toilet and had brown on the tissue, nothing in my knickers. 
I am feeling so nervous now but don’t want to stress. 
Please don’t let it be my period. Any advice


----------



## sarahsuperdork

No advice @sparkler2020 just sending you good vibes … I’m 8dpt today and had a bit of brown cm when I wiped. I panicked. Never had an implantation bleed with my pos cycles so worry it was my period starting. But nothing since … brown blood is old blood, 🤞🤞 for both of us.


----------



## sparkler2020

sarahsuperdork said:


> No advice @sparkler2020 just sending you good vibes … I’m 8dpt today and had a bit of brown cm when I wiped. I panicked. Never had an implantation bleed with my pos cycles so worry it was my period starting. But nothing since … brown blood is old blood, 🤞🤞 for both of us.


Honestly I am trying not to worry but so much easier than me saying it. 🙏🏽

How long did it last for you


----------



## sparkler2020

It stopped. Was literally for that moment never happened after. 

Sorry ladies could not help but panic. Phew


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies! Any tips for the injections? As a needle-phobe (i fainted with a prick test once :/) it's really stressing me out but hopefully after the first one i'll get used to it/over it.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

9dp5dt today … we got our BFP ❤ nice strong line, so so so relieved!! This cycle has felt so different to all the others, I didn’t know what to think. I’ve had cramps every day since transfer.

Wishing the same good luck to everyone, we all deserve this so much!


----------



## sparkler2020

Ayian123 said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies! Any tips for the injections? As a needle-phobe (i fainted with a prick test once :/) it's really stressing me out but hopefully after the first one i'll get used to it/over it.


I would get my husband to do them. But I have done them myself when he was unable to and it is actually something you will be fine with as you have no choice. The first stims I found mild, it sometimes helps to pull the injection out of the fridge 20mins earlier, only do this if it’s uncomfortable. 
Switch sides you inject every day. 

Don’t over think it and remember the outcome and what you are heading towards. Lots of luck x


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks so much @sparkler2020! Yes, i think i'm going to have to recruit my partner and just pretend to be brave. Thankfully it's a short cycle so will focus on the end goal


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> 9dp5dt today … we got our BFP ❤ nice strong line, so so so relieved!! This cycle has felt so different to all the others, I didn’t know what to think. I’ve had cramps every day since transfer.
> 
> Wishing the same good luck to everyone, we all deserve this so much!


Argghhhhhhhh so happy for you ! That’s brilliant news. Well
Done !! So great to read 💕😄🙏


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork congrats!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ayian123 said:


> Thanks so much @sparkler2020! Yes, i think i'm going to have to recruit my partner and just pretend to be brave. Thankfully it's a short cycle so will focus on the end goal


I did mine myself because I found it easier when I was controlling what was going on but you might find it easier if your partner does it for you so you don’t know when to expect it! Definitely alternate sides each night.


----------



## sparkler2020

sarahsuperdork said:


> 9dp5dt today … we got our BFP ❤ nice strong line, so so so relieved!! This cycle has felt so different to all the others, I didn’t know what to think. I’ve had cramps every day since transfer.
> 
> Wishing the same good luck to everyone, we all deserve this so much!


How did I miss this.. 

Omg you must be soo happy, congratulations amazing news!


----------



## sparkler2020

I am still holding out and paranoid every time visiting the bathroom. Feel cramping and just not sure it’s such a horrible stage. 

@sarahsuperdork is today your official test date?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

sparkler2020 said:


> I am still holding out and paranoid every time visiting the bathroom. Feel cramping and just not sure it’s such a horrible stage.
> 
> @sarahsuperdork is today your official test date?


No officially it’s Mon (13dpt) but that’s really late for an otd. With my first it was 9dpt so I felt pretty safe to test today. I’ve had cramps every day since transfer, everything crossed for you 🤞🤞


----------



## sparkler2020

sarahsuperdork said:


> No officially it’s Mon (13dpt) but that’s really late for an otd. With my first it was 9dpt so I felt pretty safe to test today. I’ve had cramps every day since transfer, everything crossed for you 🤞🤞


Oh your so brave to test. 
I know I can now but holding out I just can’t do it, I’m praying for Saturday and no period to make an appearance. I am so conscious atm and fearing it will start thinking am I feeling cramps. The brain does play madness at a time like this. 

So happy for your happy news, you must be over the moon. So nice to have such good news on here


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 hope all went well with yr trigger last night and good luck for EC tomorrow!

@Melissa87 hope all goes well with your appointment today and you get some dates for the diary to start again!

@Mercury363 glad to hear your DH is now with you, hoping you have a stress free evening and all the best for your transfer tomorrow!

@sparkler2020 your so good holding out till Saturday you really must be wishing away the time till you know! Praying you get positive news 😘😘

@sarahsuperdork did you just get your BFP today??!! Really hoping you did!! All sounds so positive I’m so happy for you 🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼

@Ayian123 welcome to the group! I’m a bit ahead of you but till stimming at the moment, I’m back for another scan tomorrow! I’m sure you will get a good result we have similar numbers and I appear to be responding well to far! Will your partner be helping you with the injections? Only advice I can offer is make sure your in a comfortable position, pinch an inch then when your ready just commit and jab the needle in - I promise it’s not as bad as what you think it will be I’m sure you will do great!!


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork amazing news!!! Congrats sooooo happy for you!! I must have missed the BFP post!! Woop woop good news on this thread!! You give us all hope!! Praying you have a nice smooth pregnancy ahead of you!! Xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Ayian123 my advice for injections is to be comfortable and if you are worried have your partner do it. My husband dose mine and it works for us. He doesn’t mind and I’m a little apprehensive


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thanks it’s in an hour and I’m anxious. In other news it seems the progesterone is working it’s very different then before so I should be starting again soon


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck @Melissa87 let us know how you get on!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow @Emz7986 

Thank you all so much, we are over the moon and so relieved!! Can't quite believe it.


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork of course you are ! That’s amazing ! I will for sure ! Just waiting now


----------



## sparkler2020

@PDream1980 sending love for tomorrow please update us when you are up to it. 

@Mercury363 best of luck tomorrow, sticky embryo 🙏🏽

@Melissa87 that is great news. Wishing you the best on your start


----------



## Melissa87

Hey! So I am just waiting for my period and we are doing a natural cycle! I am excited! I need to just get my period. They won't transfer two but I figured that would be the answer


----------



## sparkler2020

@PDream1980 sending love for tomorrow please update us when you are up to it. 

@Mercury363 best of luck tomorrow, sticky embryo 🙏🏽

@Melissa87 that is great news. Wishing you the best on your start


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 so glad your meeting went well and u can start straight away! Well once AF arrives feels a bit like when we first started talking 😂😂 I really hope this time it works out for you I’m crossing everything 🤞🏼🤞🏼 Please keep us updated with your journey 😘😘


----------



## Melissa87

Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 so glad your meeting went well and u can start straight away! Well once AF arrives feels a bit like when we first started talking 😂😂 I really hope this time it works out for you I’m crossing everything 🤞🏼🤞🏼 Please keep us updated with your journey 😘😘


Of course! I will keep following along! I might still get a June transfer we will see! If AF really arrives when it is supposed too!


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks so much everyone. First injection tonight ! I think i'll get my partner to prep it and i'll do the jab.

@Emz7986 I hope your journey is going well and that you have a good scan today - it's great to hear you're at a similar stage and numbers. I feeling hopeful but you just never know what will happen, it feels so unpredictable. x


----------



## sparkler2020

Hey ladies 

Big day for some of you today exciting 🤞🏽🤞🏽🤞🏽

Still no AF, I did test this morning and was negative. Obviously I was disappointed but this is all part of this journey no knowing and the uncertainty. 
Tomorrow is official test date. I don’t know what to think 🤔 I am calm and relaxed and let’s see


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 im sorry hopefully it’s wrong!


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all

Not great news from me im Afraid . I was in the egg collection room ……All Ready with iv in etc , legs in stirrups . Then the dr did a scan before putting me to sleep and she couldn’t see my two follicles and said one she saw was a cyst so it was cancelled . I started crying , they were really good with me , one of the theatre nurses got Teary with me and when she came to see me afterwards she told me she is doing ivf too and we hugged and cried together . She really understood what it felt like . It’s like your heart breaks a bit . Im Home now with cup of tea .

I will try again next month . Wishing everyone else better luck x 💕


----------



## Mercury363

Hello ladies! Well we had a successful transfer this morning and I've been Stuffing my face with half a pineapple and a few Brazil Nuts! I wasn't as excited or emotional this time round as I think I am all too aware of what else can happen! However we are officially PUPO! 

@sarahsuperdork i am made up for you! That is a fantastic result and just what this group needed to keep us all afloat in the next few weeks! Have you people that know you are going through ivf? Are you telling them? I'm not sure what to do with mine, feels a bit personal as they are men at work but I know they will ask as I've had to tell them to cover me while I have been off. 

@sparkler2020 you are never out till test day. Try not to worry and find an activity to keep your brain moving. My fingers are crossed for you for tmw. Please let us know as soon as you have tested. Xx

@Ayian123 welcome to the group! I think the others have covered the injection front you just have to grin and bear it! I found the progesterone ones after transfer the hardest, as they leave bruises and my hubby isn't good with needles meaning I have no assistance to find new places out of my reach ie my bum!! Tummy and legs it is and I have had to put up with the bruising!! 

How is everyone else doing? 

@Melissa87 when are you officially due? The waiting game is awful! If only we could turn AF on and off at will!!


----------



## Mercury363

PDream1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not great news from me im Afraid . I was in the egg collection room ……All
> Ready with iv in etc , legs in stirrups . Then the dr did a scan before putting me to sleep and she couldn’t see my two follicles and said one she saw was a cyst so it was cancelled . I started crying , they were really good with me , one of the theatre nurses got
> Teary with me and when she came to see me afterwards she told me she is doing ivf too and we hugged and cried together . She really understood what it felt like . It’s like your heart breaks a bit . Im Home now with cup of tea .
> 
> I will try again next month . Wishing everyone else better luck x 💕


Aw @PDream1980 i am so sorry this happened to you. Having everything taken away at the last minute must be heartbreaking! Reading your post made me upset, I've been cancelled before but three days before and not while on the table ready to go. You poor thing. I'm glad you had a lovely nurse who really understood what you are going through. Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 i am so sorry! I can’t imagine! This isn’t the same thing but one of my transfers got cancelled while I was driving in. My results came back showing I had a uti. I cried like a ton, and this month when I saw fluid on the ultrasound I cried again. Delays are devastating! I am so sorry that happened to you!!! 

@Mercury363 congrats on your transfer! AF is due tomorrow as I stopped progesterone yesterday so I am really hoping it will come tonight or tomorrow! As for telling people at work, I am a recruiter, and in Canada its really male dominate and I just told them. Come to find out one of the account managers' wives had to do it too. They understand and don't ask questions. I just felt it was so much easier then having to worry about all the appointments I take


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 I'm so sad this happened to you today, I can’t even begin to imagine how that must have felt, truely devastating 😢 I’m so glad you had a nurse who was able to empathise with your situation and be a shoulder to cry on. Glad you are home enjoying a good cuppa! Wishing you better luck for your next round xx

@sparkler2020 il keep everything crossed for you for tomorrows official test 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 I really pray you get that second line!!

@Mercury363 congratulations on being PUPO!! When’s your official test date?

so my egg collection is scheduled for Monday morning and trigger tomorrow night. Roll on Sunday for a very much needed injection free day 😂😂


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thats great! I’m excited for you!


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> Hello ladies! Well we had a successful transfer this morning and I've been Stuffing my face with half a pineapple and a few Brazil Nuts! I wasn't as excited or emotional this time round as I think I am all too aware of what else can happen! However we are officially PUPO!
> 
> @sarahsuperdork i am made up for you! That is a fantastic result and just what this group needed to keep us all afloat in the next few weeks! Have you people that know you are going through ivf? Are you telling them? I'm not sure what to do with mine, feels a bit personal as they are men at work but I know they will ask as I've had to tell them to cover me while I have been off.
> 
> @sparkler2020 you are never out till test day. Try not to worry and find an activity to keep your brain moving. My fingers are crossed for you for tmw. Please let us know as soon as you have tested. Xx
> 
> @Ayian123 welcome to the group! I think the others have covered the injection front you just have to grin and bear it! I found the progesterone ones after transfer the hardest, as they leave bruises and my hubby isn't good with needles meaning I have no assistance to find new places out of my reach ie my bum!! Tummy and legs it is and I have had to put up with the bruising!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> @Melissa87 when are you officially due? The waiting game is awful! If only we could turn AF on and off at will!!


Oh so Pleased for you . That’s nice news to now get to this stage .

Everyone in pupo now im So wishing you all the best of luck as there’s a few now at that stage . I can’t wait to get to that stage even though I know that bit is not a breeze in any way .
X


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 i am so sorry! I can’t imagine! This isn’t the same thing but one of my transfers got cancelled while I was driving in. My results came back showing I had a uti. I cried like a ton, and this month when I saw fluid on the ultrasound I cried again. Delays are devastating! I am so sorry that happened to you!!!
> 
> @Mercury363 congrats on your transfer! AF is due tomorrow as I stopped progesterone yesterday so I am really hoping it will come tonight or tomorrow! As for telling people at work, I am a recruiter, and in Canada its really male dominate and I just told them. Come to find out one of the account managers' wives had to do it too. They understand and don't ask questions. I just felt it was so much easier then having to worry about all the appointments I take


Thanks Melissa . I am Drained from Crying . I didn’t sleep Last night as I was anxious I think . Getting takeaway tonight to have a bit of comfort and ease .
You’re not far away now with AF around the corner . I used to be a recruitment BP so I know how hard your job is so you’re doing brilliant managing ivf and that . X


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @PDream1980 I'm so sad this happened to you today, I can’t even begin to imagine how that must have felt, truely devastating 😢 I’m so glad you had a nurse who was able to empathise with your situation and be a shoulder to cry on. Glad you are home enjoying a good cuppa! Wishing you better luck for your next round xx
> 
> @sparkler2020 il keep everything crossed for you for tomorrows official test 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 I really pray you get that second line!!
> 
> @Mercury363 congratulations on being PUPO!! When’s your official test date?
> 
> so my egg collection is scheduled for Monday morning and trigger tomorrow night. Roll on Sunday for a very much needed injection free day 😂😂


Thanks emz . It’s been a bit brutal but I know it’s hard for a lot of people and being on here has helped a lot .
Wishing you all the luck for Monday . I think it will go great for you . Do let us know how you get on . Once the trigger shot is done you feel a sense of relief and got there ! Hopefully you will just need this round with your great numbers and you will Be done . X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 I hope so! Did they give you any medication for your AF? To get it started quicker? And thanks its a good job but definitely bisu


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not great news from me im Afraid . I was in the egg collection room ……All
> Ready with iv in etc , legs in stirrups . Then the dr did a scan before putting me to sleep and she couldn’t see my two follicles and said one she saw was a cyst so it was cancelled . I started crying , they were really good with me , one of the theatre nurses got
> Teary with me and when she came to see me afterwards she told me she is doing ivf too and we hugged and cried together . She really understood what it felt like . It’s like your heart breaks a bit . Im Home now with cup of tea .
> 
> I will try again next month . Wishing everyone else better luck x 💕


I’m so sorry, I can’t even imagine what you must be feeling. 
I mean the whole experience is traumatic enough as it is let alone this obstacle for you. 

It’s only fair to feel sad but you will pick your self up and then plan again. It will be your time x


----------



## sparkler2020

@Mercury363 congratulations how exciting. Keep us posted with your progress. 
Enjoy your relaxing day and unwind x


----------



## sparkler2020

@Emz7986 how exciting to have your official day. That feeling of the last trigger is the best!


----------



## sparkler2020

I am ok ladies had a small amount of old blood when I wiped nothing more. 
My consultant upped my progesterone by 200mg only when I spot. 

For now no sign of my period, I wish I knew what is happening inside my body. Never had this before. 
Trying to stay positive as do not want to loose hope, but I am sure the preg test would of picked up this morning. 
Anyway I won’t over think it and will see what happens. 

This journey is so difficult to think I started this thinking differently and now being so tired from it.


----------



## Mercury363

@PDream1980 im very jealous of your takeaway! Nothing I would love more than badness at the minute! I've been like a monk the last few weeks! 

@Melissa87 i hope af comes for you quickly and you can get moving on. The waiting in all this is sometimes the hardest part! Nobody talks about the days and weeks in between appointments or cycles! It's a killer!! My guys in work have been great but it's just when things don't go well that I don't want to get into it with them. One happens to be my best friend and he and his wife have just passed their 12 weeks mark. We are best friends but bless them they didn't want to say. As they were discovering happy news, I was losing mine. I told them not to be silly, good news is just that! But they are totally invested with me now! 

@Emz7986 those injection free days are bliss! I had two weeks off over Christmas only to come down with v and d over the actual Christmas holidays! I was so sick, and then had to start all over again!! Enjoy your day and I hope Monday comes soon for you!! OTD is 20th for me. That's 10dp5dt, I'm so testing at 9 though. My NHS appointment is the 16th so I have a back up but dreading starting all over again!!!


----------



## Mercury363

sparkler2020 said:


> I am ok ladies had a small amount of old blood when I wiped nothing more.
> My consultant upped my progesterone by 200mg only when I spot.
> 
> For now no sign of my period, I wish I knew what is happening inside my body. Never had this before.
> Trying to stay positive as do not want to loose hope, but I am sure the preg test would of picked up this morning.
> Anyway I won’t over think it and will see what happens.
> 
> This journey is so difficult to think I started this thinking differently and now being so tired from it.


It's wearing for sure! You always want to know but then don't want to in case it's all over. It's a horrible suspension to be in. What tests are you using?


----------



## sparkler2020

Mercury363 said:


> It's wearing for sure! You always want to know but then don't want to in case it's all over. It's a horrible suspension to be in. What tests are you using?


Last time my period started and I knew. This time is so different. I guess it’s a waiting game and checking. 

I used the first response


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 that is so hard. Of course, you want to be happy for them and you are but it's rough. I can relate, my daughter's best friend's mom is really close to me and as she gave birth to her son I was miscarrying within a few days. I won't ever forget the pain I felt for me, I was of course happy for her, but it really was the ultimate mixed feelings. I am glad you have supportive people around you


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@sparkler2020 I so, so hope for a BFP for you. It's good that your clinic have upped your progesterone and AF hasn't arrived yet. Keeping faith for you.

@PDream1980 I am so sorry!! What a late cancellation, so awful, you do right to treat yourself to a takeaway tonight. When we had the call on a previous cycle to say our embryos hadn't survived and had no transfer, it was absolutely devastating so I empathise completely. Just awful to go through all that and not get your chance. I'm sorry.

@Emz7986 I know what you mean about looking forward to an injection-free day! I hope you can enjoy it! Good luck for your EC, hoping for a good amount of lovely eggs for you.

@Melissa87 Hope your AF comes on time tomorrow and you can get started again ASAP!

@Mercury363 Congratulations on being PUPO! Sending you lots of sticky vibes and crossed fingers. I told my work team and area manager (I'm a retail manager) and they've been really supportive every time we've cycled, particularly my boss. This is round 6 for us and I've been at the same place for 12 years so they've been through it all with me! Never had any trouble getting the time off I needed. My staff are a wonderful bunch, if I've needed to come in later or switch a day off at last minute because of a scan, they've covered for me. I actually documented our journey last summer (BFN) and this time on Instagram so we went quite 'public', warts and all ... really helped me cope with it all.


----------



## PDream1980

Wishing you so much luck sparkler for your test day . Every thing crossed for you and prayers


----------



## Mercury363

@sparkler2020 good luck for today! 

I'm travelling but will come back to you all later when I'm settled! Thank you for all the messages!


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello 

Not great news here sadly same result negative. I am deeply disappointed 😔
Still have not started my period, I am always a 24 day or max 25 day cycle. Today is day 29! 

I was so hoping things would be different and it would be third time lucky. 
When does this journey to want my own child end, I don’t really know what to think at this moment and how to move forward. 

I will consult with my clinic and go forward. I think my fibroid will have to be removed before I can try again. But I fear this will be a lengthy process and strip me of precious time. Especially with my one egg situation. 

I know my options of what to do next are going to be huge and I will need to take time and move forward with those. 

I am still really excited for all of you and your journeys. I really hope you all get your beautiful babies at the end of this. Much love xxx


----------



## PDream1980

sparkler2020 said:


> Hello
> 
> Not great news here sadly same result negative. I am deeply disappointed 😔
> Still have not started my period, I am always a 24 day or max 25 day cycle. Today is day 29!
> 
> I was so hoping things would be different and it would be third time lucky.
> When does this journey to want my own child end, I don’t really know what to think at this moment and how to move forward.
> 
> I will consult with my clinic and go forward. I think my fibroid will have to be removed before I can try again. But I fear this will be a lengthy process and strip me of precious time. Especially with my one egg situation.
> 
> I know my options of what to do next are going to be huge and I will need to take time and move forward with those.
> 
> I am still really excited for all of you and your journeys. I really hope you all get your beautiful babies at the end of this. Much love xxx


 I am so sorry sparkler . I didn’t want to read your post just in case it was that news . I know you will feel utterly heartbroken and all I can do is give you the biggest hug . I know the heartache and grief . 

There’s not a lot I think I can say to offer you comfort but I am going to try my best and give you some comfort ……

It isn’t over sparkler ….. we all have next steps ….. it can be a long and painful journey for some . Unfortunately we are in that category. 

You will be able to have your fibroid removed and that can happen soon if you want to pay private . It may be possible still to carry on with egg retrievals and freeze your embryos even if it’s just one you get a month whilst your awaiting your fibroid removal. I spoke to a lady on here on private message and she had a fibroid and so she did embryo banking until
The fibroid was removed . Then she had it removed and had a transfer and finally got her baby . She was 44 by then . 

Also sparkler , we could consider donor egg when/ if the time comes . I know this is such a huge emotional transition and I’m
Not there either but a soul is a soul and I don’t believe we create that soul But god/ spirit does . What we do is create the carriage for that soul and if that means getting some components from another persoN then that was what was planned for us . But we are both not there yet as I do believe it’s still possible when you do produce eggs . You’ve proven you can create embryos . 

We will be mothers sparkler and that child will know how much they were wanted and what we went through to bring them Here . I hope that donor situations become as normal as natural Conceptions . 

I know today is so hard . I know you will need time to grieve. Since you only have the one egg situation then I think do natural ivf and save the cost and side effects of the ivf meds . This also means you can do a few back
To back . Also sparkler since you do get embryos then if they are in the freezer if it comes to it there’s always a surrogate option if for whatever reason you can’t carry one . Cameron Diaz ended up with a surrogate with a donor egg and she’s amazingly happy . However it took her many years to get to that point . 

I just want you to know you’re not alone and there’s so many of us who suffer but with determination and I know you are very determined with what you’ve had to go through so far that you will be a mother and a brilliant one too . 

Please keep Us updated on here on what you plan to do next . I know you probably won’t be able to know what to do and just feel the hurt of what’s just happened but don’t forget support is here . 

Sending you love and hugs x


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 im so sorry! My heart breaks for you! I know those little anyone can say to make it better but I can tell you what helped me 

Coming up with a clear plan and knowing what is next. Also doing it as fast as possible. Try to stay busy and surround yourself with friends and family. Please keep us up to date !


----------



## Emz7986

Oh @sparkler2020 I’m so sorry to hear your news today, especially after everything you have been through, this process is just so cruel. I really hope you find a way to process this and hopefully move on. My thoughts are with you 😘😘😘


----------



## Mercury363

@sparkler2020, I also didn't want to open this post on case of bad news.i am so sorry xx
@Melissa87 and @PDream1980 are right. Take your time to grieve but put a plan in place, even if it is take a break for a month or two and start again after. You have suffered a loss but this isn't the end, only a step in the journey. Make your plans and know that you have hope and will get there.
I am so sorry that this didn't work this time. No one deserves as much pain and heartache as you have had. My thoughts are very much with you tonight. Stay in touch with us xx


----------



## sparkler2020

@PDream1980 your amazing, your words meant a lot and actual made me emotional. Bless you, thank you truly. X

@Melissa87 definitely did that last two failed cycles head strong and planned the next round with courage. I was ok to do that then, now I feel so defeated. X

@Emz7986 def a cruel process a very unfair one, no one who starts this journey thinks this will be them. I never thought I would be. 

@Mercury363 oh I’m sorry I can only imagine it’s horrible news to open up. 


Ladies to you all firstly thank you 🙏🏽 
I pray and wish you all so much success, you deserve your hearts desires. This forum is amazing, it has been beyond words supportive, helpful and much more thank you. 

Sorry to share my bad news, but I am still very much invested in all your journeys and am excited to read and check in on you all, so keep the happy posts coming please. 

I will now wait for AF to arrive… so bizarre never let me down before despite same meds and progesterone. I am baffled tbh! 
At the start of this jouney I was so unaware I had any issues, it was all male factor. Then despite many follicles my one egg retrieved scenario this was s big issue and every round was scary as it was just one chance. 
But two out three times it was the strongest fighter, I also know if my eggs failed donor eggs would be an option I knew this early on but was optimistic. 
Easier to say than process at this stage not having my own egg give me a child. It is a lot to get my head around the reality seems so very real now. 

After the last complicated transfer I know my fibroid has to go, measuring around 12cm now (no thanks to three rounds of ivf meds stimulating it’s growth). 
I will def look into private removal and costs. 
In terms of embryo banking I won’t have that option until fibroid is gone, my consultant has had this conversation with me after this transfer being so difficult. 

We have funded all three ivf cycles privately, I just don’t know where it ends. The reality of a surrogate is all too real too, again to even process never being pregnant to carry my child is very difficult right now. 

As you can see I have a lot of processing to do and grieving I suppose. 
Soon enough I will be strong again with a plan. Keep me in your prays and I am sending you all baby dust 💗 lots of love


----------



## Melissa87

I got my AF never been so excited to see her lol how’s everyone else ?


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone 

well I’m waiting for AF now which will be two weeks so won’t have anything to report for a little while again .

I’ve decided on my game plan and I will see through 2 egg collections : due to my poor response I will just get out the one egg I produce naturally . I will continue with treatment until I get another two eggs . That’s my limit before having a rest . All being well I get success with those eggs before moving to de options but I will need more time to grieve and be in a better place before doing that. I need a rest . I was just so ignorant to the fertile life of the average woman .Now I know !
Since I’m rather exhausted I don’t think I will Have a fresh transfer if I get anything embryo wise as I’m Quite exhausted with all the reading and processing the reality of my situation . For some reason I have more peace today for the first time in a while which is strange given what happened on Friday .

there’s always next steps for us all …. Im
So happy sparkler I could help in a teeny way. 💕

we are little warriors in our own journeys here and proud of all our strength actually . !

love to all . Will keep an eye on what’s going on over the next couple of weeks and wishing you all so much luck x x


----------



## Emz7986

@sparkler2020 take all the time you need to process everything you have been through, it’s such a tough and heartbreaking road. Sometimes it seems like it will never end. Once you are feeling more yourself you can decide what your next step will be, whatever you choose to do I’m sure it will be the right one for you and I hope you find some peace in that. Thinking of you 😘😘

@PDream1980 sounds like you have a good plan that’s right for you. Only you know your limits and sometimes it’s so hard to recognise them! After 2 more collections you will indeed need a well deserved rest and time to process all you have been through and what’s yet to come. Please keep us updated on your journey xx

@Melissa87 oh yay for AF!! Amazing news you mustbe So happy 😂😂. So what’s your plan now this time round? I know you have probably said but my brain is mush and I can’t quite remember 🙈🙈

@Mercury363 hope you got home safe and sound and are having some well deserved rest now you are officially in your TWW. I have everything crossed for a positive result for you 🤞🏼🤞🏼Also I hope your NHS appointment goes well for you this week, it’s always nice to feel like you have a back up plan, but I’m hoping it’s one you won’t need!!

@Ayian123 how’s everything going with the injections? Hope your coping ok. When will you have your first scan?

@sarahsuperdork how’s your weekend been? I hope full of joy 🎉🎉 please keep us updated on your progress xx

I’m doing ok I’m trying not to think about EC tomorrow I’m sooooooo scared!! We are off to the cinema shortly to keep our minds off it, deffo need the distraction! I keep thinking this time tomorrow it will all be over but somehow makes it worse! I don’t know what’s scarier the procedure or afterwards when they tell me how many eggs they get. I just pray it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 a natural cycle with minimal drugs they think the extra estrogen was causing the fluid . Good luck tomorrow! I’m excited to hear how it goes !


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @sparkler2020 take all the time you need to process everything you have been through, it’s such a tough and heartbreaking road. Sometimes it seems like it will never end. Once you are feeling more yourself you can decide what your next step will be, whatever you choose to do I’m sure it will be the right one for you and I hope you find some peace in that. Thinking of you 😘😘
> 
> @PDream1980 sounds like you have a good plan that’s right for you. Only you know your limits and sometimes it’s so hard to recognise them! After 2 more collections you will indeed need a well deserved rest and time to process all you have been through and what’s yet to come. Please keep us updated on your journey xx
> 
> @Melissa87 oh yay for AF!! Amazing news you mustbe So happy 😂😂. So what’s your plan now this time round? I know you have probably said but my brain is mush and I can’t quite remember 🙈🙈
> 
> @Mercury363 hope you got home safe and sound and are having some well deserved rest now you are officially in your TWW. I have everything crossed for a positive result for you 🤞🏼🤞🏼Also I hope your NHS appointment goes well for you this week, it’s always nice to feel like you have a back up plan, but I’m hoping it’s one you won’t need!!
> 
> @Ayian123 how’s everything going with the injections? Hope your coping ok. When will you have your first scan?
> 
> @sarahsuperdork how’s your weekend been? I hope full of joy 🎉🎉 please keep us updated on your progress xx
> 
> I’m doing ok I’m trying not to think about EC tomorrow I’m sooooooo scared!! We are off to the cinema shortly to keep our minds off it, deffo need the distraction! I keep thinking this time tomorrow it will all be over but somehow makes it worse! I don’t know what’s scarier the procedure or afterwards when they tell me how many eggs they get. I just pray it all goes smoothly.


Best of luck for tommorrow . I think you will get a great result 😄. Your follicle count etc was great . Will you be having a fresh transfer ?
Do let us know how you get on .You have a worrying but exciting few days ahead .

Fingers crossed mercury ! So amazing to get to this point . Nestle in little bean x


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 so far so good with the injections! I definitely made a bigger deal out of them than necessary. I’m managing to do them myself too! No major side affects yet just a bit tired and foggy, tiny cramp sensations but nothing of note. First scan is on Tuesday morning, I cannot wait to see the results and how I’m responding. Wishing you so much luck for EC tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> I got my AF never been so excited to see her lol how’s everyone else ?


👏🏽 def the only time we get excited


----------



## sparkler2020

PDream1980 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> well I’m waiting for AF now which will be two weeks so won’t have anything to report for a little while again .
> 
> I’ve decided on my game plan and I will see through 2 egg collections : due to my poor response I will just get out the one egg I produce naturally . I will continue with treatment until I get another two eggs . That’s my limit before having a rest . All being well I get success with those eggs before moving to de options but I will need more time to grieve and be in a better place before doing that. I need a rest . I was just so ignorant to the fertile life of the average woman .Now I know !
> Since I’m rather exhausted I don’t think I will Have a fresh transfer if I get anything embryo wise as I’m Quite exhausted with all the reading and processing the reality of my situation . For some reason I have more peace today for the first time in a while which is strange given what happened on Friday .
> 
> there’s always next steps for us all …. Im
> So happy sparkler I could help in a teeny way. 💕
> 
> we are little warriors in our own journeys here and proud of all our strength actually . !
> 
> love to all . Will keep an eye on what’s going on over the next couple of weeks and wishing you all so much luck x x


that is great you have a plan it’s another big step in the right direction. I commend you at this present time, I hope I can be in your mindset soon.

I pray we all become mummy’s.


----------



## sparkler2020

Ayian123 said:


> @Emz7986 so far so good with the injections! I definitely made a bigger deal out of them than necessary. I’m managing to do them myself too! No major side affects yet just a bit tired and foggy, tiny cramp sensations but nothing of note. First scan is on Tuesday morning, I cannot wait to see the results and how I’m responding. Wishing you so much luck for EC tomorrow!! Xx


Well done Emz. I think it def is worse than you become more resilient, I find the Cetrotide abit more challenging as have to mix it and the Ovitrelle trigger shot I found is fine but a bit stingy for me. 
but we do it and hope we get the best outcome. 
good luck for your scan, are u feeling any twinges from growth of follicles


----------



## sparkler2020

@Emz7986 good luck tomorrow keep us posted please. Send lots of love for your big day 🤞🏽


----------



## Ayian123

@sparkler2020 is that what that is?! I told my partner it felt like my belly was itchy for the inside. X


----------



## sparkler2020

Ayian123 said:


> @sparkler2020 is that what that is?! I told my partner it felt like my belly was itchy for the inside. X


Can be from cold sensation of the liquid.


----------



## PDream1980

Advice needed and thoughts please . I’m a bit jaded at the moment so I thought I would freeze all and have a rest . However now I’ve been reading about thawing of embryos and the survival rate. I am concerned I could be damaging the embryo if I get a good one by not transferring it and freezing it. I’m thinking now if I get a decent embryo next time to transfer it .
I’m scared I’ve damaged the good embryo I had by freezing it . I would be devasted if I froze the next two and they didn’t survive the thaw so nothing to transfer .

the question is I suppose to have a fresh transfer next time even though I’m emotionally spent at the moment to try and maximise my chances. Thoughts would be appreciated. I have a grade 1 8 cell 3 day embryo in the freezer but Likely the thaw will make it lose a cell or two . I wish I had just had it transferred now instead of freezing it .


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 my clinic won't even do fresh transfers unless they have to (and embryos are not good enough to freeze) Other clinics may have other views on the matter but I know mine always pushes to freeze if they are strong g enough


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 my clinic won't even do fresh transfers unless they have to (and embryos are not good enough to freeze) Other clinics may have other views on the matter but I know mine always pushes to freeze if they are strong g enough


So they avoid any fresh transfers and freeze all ? I wonder why ?


----------



## Emz7986

@PDream1980 im pretty sure clinics wouldn’t freeze anything that they didn’t think would survive the thawing process and the success rate for thawing is around 95% which is pretty good odds. Of course nothing is risk free especially in this journey, so I guess it’s just depends on how you feel personally and if your physically and emotionally ready to have that transfer. Unfortunately there is always that potential risk but FETs would not be successful if the thawing process damaged the embryo.

I’m home now after EC. We got 13 eggs 🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼 So the current plan is to do 7 ICSI and 6 standard IVF - however this could change depending on how many are mature etc. will find out tomorrow morning how many were mature and how many have fertilised 🤞🏼🤞🏼

thank you so much everyone for your kind words yesterday, it really helped 😘😘 I’m now tucked up on the sofa with a hot water bottle as I’m quite sore and will be resting for the day 😂😂


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @PDream1980 im pretty sure clinics wouldn’t freeze anything that they didn’t think would survive the thawing process and the success rate for thawing is around 95% which is pretty good odds. Of course nothing is risk free especially in this journey, so I guess it’s just depends on how you feel personally and if your physically and emotionally ready to have that transfer. Unfortunately there is always that potential risk but FETs would not be successful if the thawing process damaged the embryo.
> 
> I’m home now after EC. We got 13 eggs 🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼 So the current plan is to do 7 ICSI and 6 standard IVF - however this could change depending on how many are mature etc. will find out tomorrow morning how many were mature and how many have fertilised 🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> thank you so much everyone for your kind words yesterday, it really helped 😘😘 I’m now tucked up on the sofa with a hot water bottle as I’m quite sore and will be resting for the day 😂😂


Ah that’s amazing ! Such great news ! So happy for you . Do let us know what they say tomorrow . I knew you would do well 😄.
Rest up and be proud of yourself 😄


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 they say its success rates, if they can freeze they do because they see more success (now that's their opinion and I do know they will do fresh if frozen doesn't work) I think its because they really push people to test their embryos


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 congrats!!


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 👏👏👏 well done! Rest up x


----------



## Emz7986

Thank you all. It’s been pretty emotional today, I think the enormity of it all just hit me at once. I’ve never really cryed over our situation or journey before so I think it all just came at once. Feeling a lot better now though! Will keep you all posted on any updates I get 😘😘

@Ayian123 good luck for your first scan tomorrow. I really hope you have lots of follicles growing 🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## Mercury363

Ayian123 said:


> @Emz7986 so far so good with the injections! I definitely made a bigger deal out of them than necessary. I’m managing to do them myself too! No major side affects yet just a bit tired and foggy, tiny cramp sensations but nothing of note. First scan is on Tuesday morning, I cannot wait to see the results and how I’m responding. Wishing you so much luck for EC tomorrow!! Xx


Good luck for tmw! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mercury363

Emz7986 said:


> @PDream1980 im pretty sure clinics wouldn’t freeze anything that they didn’t think would survive the thawing process and the success rate for thawing is around 95% which is pretty good odds. Of course nothing is risk free especially in this journey, so I guess it’s just depends on how you feel personally and if your physically and emotionally ready to have that transfer. Unfortunately there is always that potential risk but FETs would not be successful if the thawing process damaged the embryo.
> 
> I’m home now after EC. We got 13 eggs 🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼 So the current plan is to do 7 ICSI and 6 standard IVF - however this could change depending on how many are mature etc. will find out tomorrow morning how many were mature and how many have fertilised 🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> thank you so much everyone for your kind words yesterday, it really helped 😘😘 I’m now tucked up on the sofa with a hot water bottle as I’m quite sore and will be resting for the day 😂😂


That's great news! I'm so pleased for you! Hopefully they are all perfect and fertilise well. It's such a worry at every stage for us all, I'm so happy you got a great day!


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 how are you doing?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Melissa87 glad to hear AF has arrived! Definitely the only time we get excited for it! Are you able to go again on this cycle and have a June transfer do you think?

@sparkler2020 sending you lots of love. 

@Emz7986 amazing number of eggs! Hope you are resting up this evening and you don't have too much pain. Wishing you lots of luck for your fertilisation call in the morning.

@Ayian123 good luck for your scan tomorrow! Fingers crossed for lots of lovely follicles growing.

@PDream1980 the freeze-thaw process has gone through a lot of improvements over the last few years. I asked my clinic about it because we had a round in 2015 where two embryos failed to thaw and we had nothing to transfer. They said embryos of that quality wouldn't be frozen today (they really only choose the very best now) and also the process is a lot better for the embryos now. They can lose some cells on thawing. We had a 4BB fresh transfer last year (BFN) and a 4AB was frozen from that cycle ... I was a bit peeved to start with that they froze the best graded embryo I'd ever had and transfered a less good one, and it failed. But I get that they froze the one most likely to keep its grade when thawed ... and that 4AB is now my frosty who stuck this round. There is a lot of thinking that FET cycles are less hard on your body because of not having to stimm. I think it's still research ongoing so not sure there's any definitive answers. Hope you are doing ok.

How are you holding up @Mercury363?

It was OTD for me today (13dpt) and a lovely second line came up straight away ... just so grateful. We have our viability scan booked for two weeks' time.


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 how are you doing?


 and @sarahsuperdork 
I am doing well so far. Managing to avoid testing (I'm still only 3dp5dt so totally no point!) counting down the days to Saturday or Sunday when I might squeeze a wee test in!
I'm back at work so today flew in as I got caught up on everything.
My prolutex injections and clexane injections are a pain in the **** but in my belly! I'm black and blue again! However I have less injections than the last tww so I'm considering that a bonus!
Only a few twinges here and there but nothing to write home about. Af was due yesterday so I guess I have no choice but be patient and wait for OTD! 🙄🙄🙄

I didn't have any symptoms with my last chemical pregnancy either so I'm just hoping this works and I can move on to the next worry stage!!

How are things on your end?


----------



## Melissa87

I am good! my baseline is tomorrow so I am very much ready to role.  Good for you for being patient! 

@sarahsuperdork yes i do! Since my baseline is tomorrow I think I will sneak it in june! My AF is very heavy which I am assuming is because of all the progesterone. I am really glad you are doing well!


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> @Melissa87 glad to hear AF has arrived! Definitely the only time we get excited for it! Are you able to go again on this cycle and have a June transfer do you think?
> 
> @sparkler2020 sending you lots of love.
> 
> @Emz7986 amazing number of eggs! Hope you are resting up this evening and you don't have too much pain. Wishing you lots of luck for your fertilisation call in the morning.
> 
> @Ayian123 good luck for your scan tomorrow! Fingers crossed for lots of lovely follicles growing.
> 
> @PDream1980 the freeze-thaw process has gone through a lot of improvements over the last few years. I asked my clinic about it because we had a round in 2015 where two embryos failed to thaw and we had nothing to transfer. They said embryos of that quality wouldn't be frozen today (they really only choose the very best now) and also the process is a lot better for the embryos now. They can lose some cells on thawing. We had a 4BB fresh transfer last year (BFN) and a 4AB was frozen from that cycle ... I was a bit peeved to start with that they froze the best graded embryo I'd ever had and transfered a less good one, and it failed. But I get that they froze the one most likely to keep its grade when thawed ... and that 4AB is now my frosty who stuck this round. There is a lot of thinking that FET cycles are less hard on your body because of not having to stimm. I think it's still research ongoing so not sure there's any definitive answers. Hope you are doing ok.
> 
> How are you holding up @Mercury363?
> 
> It was OTD for me today (13dpt) and a lovely second line came up straight away ... just so grateful. We have our viability scan booked for two weeks' time.


Oh thanks Sarah super ! That Made me feel better . Great news on the strength of your pregnancy . So good to see positive things happening . ☺


----------



## sparkler2020

@Mercury363 how is the wait period going? Any signs?

@Emz7986 congratulations that is an amazing amount of eggs. 🤞🏽 For fertilisation sending lots of positivity your way. This wait period is just gut wrenching.


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck today Ayian 😄


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 and @Melissa87 good luck both for your scans today.

@Mercury363 will you be testing early?

sooooooooo I got my update and all 13 eggs were mature. 7 had ICSI and 6 standard IVF and we have a total of 11 normally fertilised emybros! I’m in shock but very happy at this stage! No more updates now till Saturday morning as they don’t like to disturb them, so we are currently in a very good position to have something to transfer on Saturday afternoon 🤞🏼🤞🏼I feel extremely blessed.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ahh amazing news @Emz7986 congratulations on all those growing embryos!


----------



## Ayian123

Ok so had my first scan this morning, we've got 7 proper sized follies (largest 13mm) and 4 smaller ones. Got a follow up scan on Thursday to check progress. Feeling a little disappointed as at my first scan they could see 16 follies so no sure what's happening. Need to start my Cetrotide today as well - feeling a bit nervous about that too. urghhhh!


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 how many days into stims are you? Please don’t be disappointed, it’s great news that you have at least 7 good sized follicles and all similar sizes. A lot can happen between scans and they don’t always see all of them as they can hide behind each other.

when you say 16 follicles at your first scan was that before you started stims? If so that’s your AFC and is only a predictor to how well you will respond to stims and what dose to start stimming on.

please don’t panic you are doing great! Xx


----------



## Ayian123

thanks @Emz7986 ok good to know. I had 16 follicles pre-stimms and i've been stimming for 4 days now - i'm on short protocol with 150 gonal f dose. The Dr said they'll have a much better idea of how I'm responding at my next scan on Thursday morning. xx


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Ayian123 and @Melissa87 good luck both for your scans today.
> 
> @Mercury363 will you be testing early?
> 
> sooooooooo I got my update and all 13 eggs were mature. 7 had ICSI and 6 standard IVF and we have a total of 11 normally fertilised emybros! I’m in shock but very happy at this stage! No more updates now till Saturday morning as they don’t like to disturb them, so we are currently in a very good position to have something to transfer on Saturday afternoon 🤞🏼🤞🏼I feel extremely blessed.


Ah that’s amazing ! Well done. 😄 big hurdle over


----------



## Mercury363

@Ayian123 don't be over thinking it just yet! You have a good number of follicles to work with and as the doctor said they will know better at the next scan. How are you getting on with the injections? 

@Emz7986 thsts fabulous news! Well done you and your follicles! Mighty impressed! Took me two rounds to get that! Fingers crossed for the next few days! Keep us posted! 

I will definitely be testing early. I can't help myself and where is the fun if we don't play the fun game of pee on a stick? I will lose my sanity somewhere around Friday or Saturday and do two days before my OTD. 
I'm still on 4dp5dt so I think it would still be too early (somewhere just under 10 hcg if it implanted quickly but then who knows when or if that even happened?!) 
My husband says don't but as you well know its hard to resist! 
Feels like AF is coming though, all heavy and some pains today so don't think that's a good sign. I'm officially two days late today. Woke up at 530 this morning in some discomfort so I can only crossed my fingers (and legs!) and hope for some good news!


----------



## Melissa87

Today I had my baseline ultrasound for my FET. Now I am just waiting for the clinic's call. As we all know its nerve-racking 

@Mercury363 it is really hard to wait! Good for you for trying to hold out. I have waited for the clinics call (we do blood tests for some reason to look at hcg) and I have tested early. Its for sure better to wait but my gosh its hard. I promised my husband I wouldn't test early, that's one promise I may wind up breaking lol


----------



## Melissa87

@Ayian123 when I did IVF in December my AFC was like 17, and on my first scan, I think they saw 6 follicles. I wound up with 25 big ones and 15 eggs. on day 5, 4 embryos and 2 were normal. My first cycle was better, but my point is don;t panic I know its scary because you don't know but those aren't bad numbers


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> Today I had my baseline ultrasound for my FET. Now I am just waiting for the clinic's call. As we all know its nerve-racking
> 
> @Mercury363 it is really hard to wait! Good for you for trying to hold out. I have waited for the clinics call (we do blood tests for some reason to look at hcg) and I have tested early. Its for sure better to wait but my gosh its hard. I promised my husband I wouldn't test early, that's one promise I may wind up breaking lol


Fingers crossed your baby room is ready to go ! Fingers crossed for the call . Keep
Us posted 🤗


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> @Ayian123 don't be over thinking it just yet! You have a good number of follicles to work with and as the doctor said they will know better at the next scan. How are you getting on with the injections?
> 
> @Emz7986 thsts fabulous news! Well done you and your follicles! Mighty impressed! Took me two rounds to get that! Fingers crossed for the next few days! Keep us posted!
> 
> I will definitely be testing early. I can't help myself and where is the fun if we don't play the fun game of pee on a stick? I will lose my sanity somewhere around Friday or Saturday and do two days before my OTD.
> I'm still on 4dp5dt so I think it would still be too early (somewhere just under 10 hcg if it implanted quickly but then who knows when or if that even happened?!)
> My husband says don't but as you well know its hard to resist!
> Feels like AF is coming though, all heavy and some pains today so don't think that's a good sign. I'm officially two days late today. Woke up at 530 this morning in some discomfort so I can only crossed my fingers (and legs!) and hope for some good news!


Arghh it’s so challenging that every stage causes anxiety . We don’t have it easy . I forgot mercury , is this a fresh transfer or a frozen one? X


----------



## Melissa87

Will do


----------



## Mercury363

@PDream1980 its a frozen so still early days, a 5bb embryo! Not my best effort but its what I have to work with! 

@Melissa87 that's great news for you! How long do you think you will have to wait?


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 should be any minute! I didnt used to get so nervous for the calls but I do now


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 should be any minute! I didnt used to get so nervous for the calls but I do now


Hehe and then the phone rings and your like “it’s them “ ! Oh fingers crossed it’s a whooop whoop
Call


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> @PDream1980 its a frozen so still early days, a 5bb embryo! Not my best effort but its what I have to work with!
> 
> @Melissa87 that's great news for you! How long do you think you will have to wait?


That’s up there with quality ….. it’s super hard being hypersensitive to twinges and boobs tender and all of that that causes concerns or “signs “ I think try and ignore any symptoms as they are too similar to AF x


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 really hope you get good news!! Aarrrhhh it’s so nerve wracking waiting for that call!!

@Mercury363 that’s a great quality embryo and so many have had success with worse so I’m praying everything you are feeling are good and positive signs! Plus the progesterone gives all the same symptoms so u never really know till you test 😬😬 it’s a real head f**k 😵‍💫😵‍💫

I’m still quite sore after collection yesterday and spotting brown blood and having some when wiping - anyone else had this? Clinic says it’s normal I’m just worried about starting the pessaries tomorrow as don’t want to disturb anything 😬😬 but enjoying last injection free day as will also be starting lubion tomorrow too 😬😬 xx


----------



## Melissa87

Incredible! My lining is still too thick! It's 1cm. My period was still heavy this morning but I doubt it's going to fall off that much so I go back on Thursday. I am like beyond discouraged


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> Incredible! My lining is still too thick! It's 1cm. My period was still heavy this morning but I doubt it's going to fall off that much so I go back on Thursday. I am like beyond discouraged


Arghhhh I’m
Confused ! I thought thick was good and better implantation if it’s thicker !? I thought most people issue is too thin ?? X


----------



## Melissa87

So apparently the key is for it to grow and if it starts too thick it hasn't shed enough and they don't want it to start to grow because there is too much of last month's lining. It's one darn thing after another. I just told my husband wanted to catch the next plane to China and adopt. Of course, I don't really want that and he would never but I am that frustrated. I transferred my miscarriage almost one year ago. I took no break (literally) and I haven't had a single transfer.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> So apparently the key is for it to grow and if it starts too thick it hasn't shed enough and they don't want it to start to grow because there is too much of last month's lining. It's one darn thing after another. I just told my husband wanted to catch the next plane to China and adopt. Of course, I don't really want that and he would never but I am that frustrated. I transferred my miscarriage almost one year ago. I took no break (literally) and I haven't had a single transfer.


Ah Melissa that’s a slog . How annoying . What’s the cause of it being thicker than normal . ?


----------



## Ayian123

@Mercury363 thanks so much, am trying v. hard not to overthink it and looking forward to tomorrow's scan. So far so good on the injections! I got a bit woozy watching the instruction video for the cetrotide no I made my partner do the prep and injections - he's a pro! Didn't feel a thing. I really am over-thinking every single stage of this  Fingers and toes crossed for you! xx

@Melissa87 oh so good to know! Ok, i'm definitely getting ahead of myself. Bets of luck for the call!! xx


----------



## Melissa87

PDream1980 said:


> Ah Melissa that’s a slog . How annoying . What’s the cause of it being thicker than normal . ?


well they told me I could take 500mg of progesterone which is the same as they give right before a transfer . I took 500mg of progesterone and they think it made my lining grow too much but it’s still super strange because in my past I’ve taken 2ml progesterone injections and everything was fine with my lining when it failed. So I’m super frustrated. I know there’s no way it will be thin enough when I go in tomorrow


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> well they told me I could take 500mg of progesterone which is the same as they give right before a transfer . I took 500mg of progesterone and they think it made my lining grow too much but it’s still super strange because in my past I’ve taken 2ml progesterone injections and everything was fine with my lining when it failed. So I’m super frustrated. I know there’s no way it will be thin enough when I go in tomorrow


Just so frustrating . Taking progesterone to thicken surely is the opposite of what you need . I’m not even on the page of my lining yet but I think I will Be the other way where it’s too thin but clomid thins your lining . It never ends the battle but we will get there. There will
Be something you can do to thin it out . Take clomid ? X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 I will ask! Thanks, I didn't know that! Yeah I mean I pushed them to let me take something that would induce my period. The crazy thing is it might be okay I did bleed most
of the day yesterday then it seemed to stop and now it's heavy again. I emailed my clinic about that too, but I am trying to remain optimistic that it will be thin enough.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 I will ask! Thanks, I didn't know that! Yeah I mean I pushed them to let me take something that would induce my period. The crazy thing is it might be okay I did bleed most
> of the day yesterday then it seemed to stop and now it's heavy again. I emailed my clinic about that too, but I am trying to remain optimistic that it will be thin enough.


Yes clomid def thins it a lot
Hence people Who do Clomid freeze all as it affects your lining / thins it . I think see what the next scan says because if you’ve been quite heavy then that means some had come away !


----------



## Melissa87

Maybe I will get lucky! Seriously thank you for the suggestion! I have never used Clomid, I had no idea! Its at the very least worth asking if its too thick still


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck emz today . I am
Sure you will get great news. Do keep us posted 🤗


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 im so sorry to hear your first scan didn’t go as planned it really is one thing after another isn’t it!! I really hope todays scans gives you positive news 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@Ayian123 also good luck for your scan today, I’m sure you will have some lovely follicles growing 😘😘

@PDream1980 no update for me today other than finding out what time transfer will be on Saturday. They don’t do day 3 updates as don’t like to disturb the embryos. Starting to get a bit nervous now! God I hope we have something to transfer! The idea of going through EC again fills me with dread!

And OMG how painful is lubion after it’s been injected??!! Every time I moved the injection site was sore and painful 😢😢 will deffo be bringing injection time forward so hopefully it eases before bedtime!!

how is everyone else getting on?? Xx


----------



## Ayian123

Morning ladies. Had my second scan today - all looking good and growing well. No major new follicle discoveries unfortunately. Still have 7 good sized ones and 5 smaller ones (hopefully it's a tortoise/hare situation). The nurse said ideally we want 8-10 for collection. My lining and blood flow was described as "beautiful" - strange compliment, but I'll take what I can get . I have another scan booked for Saturday and if all things keep progressing at this pace we're looking to trigger on Saturday and collect on Monday arghhhh!

How is everyone else going? x


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 and @Ayian123 good news that you are both progressing well 

I won't have news about my scan until latter will update when I do


----------



## Melissa87

So my ultrasound was acutally really good 0.5 which is right where it should be at the end of a period. I started ferma today and that's all I am taking I go back Tuesday.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> So my ultrasound was acutally really good 0.5 which is right where it should be at the end of a period. I started ferma today and that's all I am taking I go back Tuesday.





Melissa87 said:


> So my ultrasound was acutally really good 0.5 which is right where it should be at the end of a period. I started ferma today and that's all I am taking I go back Tuesday.


Yay ! More good news . Ahh it’s happening !! 😄


----------



## Melissa87

It is a start for sure


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> It is a start for sure


After all all those goes you’re finally getting there 😄 fingers crossed it continues and transfer ready soon …. Arggghhhh . I can’t wait to get to that point x


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 thats amazing!! So happy you finally got some good news, you really do deserve it after the last few disappointing cycles. Is the scan on Tuesday to check your lining progression? Really hope it all goes well for you 😘😘

@Ayian123 that’s great news about your scan too. My clinic were the same they try to get 8-10 eggs as too many can affect quality. Really hope you scan goes well Saturday. Plus the trigger helps to mature the eggs so it will really boost those pesky stragglers! Are you planning a fresh transfer?

I’m all booked for a mid morning ET tomorrow😱😱😱 with a phone call early morning to let us know how many made it to blast. The nerves are really kicking in now!! I’m so worried there will be nothing to transfer but it’s out of your hands now, all I can do is wait 🙈🙈


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 So exciting!! You got this - hang in there! Fingers and toes crossed for you. 
Am really hoping those last stragglers get their act together - I know its quality over quantity but hard not to obsess over numbers. xx


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 thats amazing!! So happy you finally got some good news, you really do deserve it after the last few disappointing cycles. Is the scan on Tuesday to check your lining progression? Really hope it all goes well for you 😘😘
> 
> @Ayian123 that’s great news about your scan too. My clinic were the same they try to get 8-10 eggs as too many can affect quality. Really hope you scan goes well Saturday. Plus the trigger helps to mature the eggs so it will really boost those pesky stragglers! Are you planning a fresh transfer?
> 
> I’m all booked for a mid morning ET tomorrow😱😱😱 with a phone call early morning to let us know how many made it to blast. The nerves are really kicking in now!! I’m so worried there will be nothing to transfer but it’s out of your hands now, all I can do is wait 🙈🙈



Ahhhh exciting and nerve wracking , I’m sure you will have a lovely embryo to transfer . Keep us posted 😄


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 I know this doesn't help because everyone is different, but in my first cycle, I had 12 days 1 and 6 days 5 and 2 more day 6. One was my daughter, one was a miscarriage and 4 weren't normal and I have two normal from that cycle left. My other cycles were similar. Our issue has never been making embryos its been making normal ones that could actually work. They did tell me that the average person loses half from day 1 to day 5/6. So the odds of having nothing to transfer are low 

@Ayian123 they will! i think they keep growing right at the end too


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 its my day 10 lining check on Tuesday and hopefully after that I will either get scheduled finally or have to come back a day or 2 latter


----------



## PDream1980

@Emz7986 good luck for Tommorow x


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 oh that’s amazing you could get a transfer date next week! Oh I really hope your lining progresses beautifully 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@Ayian123 all the best with your scan today 😘😘

@PDream1980 thank you so much for your well wishes it means a lot 😘😘

@Mercury363 how are you doing? Have you managed to hold off testing so far? 😬😬 when I get to that point I think il be too scared to test 😂😂

sooooooooo the clinic called early!! So went into full panic mode thinking it must be bad news but we got the best news we could ask for!!

1 top grade hatching blast being transferred today 🥰

3 top grade blasts being frozen

5 early blasts they want to watch and give a bit more time

1 morula which they will give more time to delelop

I am in utter shock!!! I feel so blessed and even if none of the others make it I’m over the moon we have 3 Frosties!! More than I could ever hope for and the best early birthday present I could ever ask for! (Its my birthday tomorrow 😂😂)


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Melissa87 oh that’s amazing you could get a transfer date next week! Oh I really hope your lining progresses beautifully 🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> @Ayian123 all the best with your scan today 😘😘
> 
> @PDream1980 thank you so much for your well wishes it means a lot 😘😘
> 
> @Mercury363 how are you doing? Have you managed to hold off testing so far? 😬😬 when I get to that point I think il be too scared to test 😂😂
> 
> sooooooooo the clinic called early!! So went into full panic mode thinking it must be bad news but we got the best news we could ask for!!
> 
> 1 top grade hatching blast being transferred today 🥰
> 
> 3 top grade blasts being frozen
> 
> 5 early blasts they want to watch and give a bit more time
> 
> 1 morula which they will give more time to delelop
> 
> I am in utter shock!!! I feel so blessed and even if none of the others make it I’m over the moon we have 3 Frosties!! More than I could ever hope for and the best early birthday present I could ever ask for! (Its my birthday tomorrow 😂😂)


That’s amazing , so happy for you , feel a tad emotional for you . Such brilliant news . 😄💕. Looks like someone’s baby is coming 🥲x


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 congratulations! That’s great! And happy early birthday! Good luck today!


----------



## Emz7986

Thank you everyone for the kind messages it really means a lot! It’s so nice to share my journey with you fellow ladies as you all know exactly what it feels like 😘😘 I’m officially PUPO 🎉🎉🎉 and I’ve had my McDonald’s chips and now relaxing and watching tv for the afternoon xx


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 omg!! That is amazing so a happy for you! I hope you’re enjoying the McDonald’s chips - should throw in a McFlurry to celebrate!

So good and bad (I think) news following the scan. Good news is I’m ready to trigger tonight and egg collection on Monday! Woo!

Bad news is my hormones are too high and I have to do a frozen egg transfer, rather than fresh. So a bit disappointed about the delay and not sure what happens now/the process. I guess it’s not to have some time to stabilise and relax before transfer. Any advice v welcome!! X


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> @Emz7986 omg!! That is amazing so a happy for you! I hope you’re enjoying the McDonald’s chips - should throw in a McFlurry to celebrate!
> 
> So good and bad (I think) news following the scan. Good news is I’m ready to trigger tonight and egg collection on Monday! Woo!
> 
> Bad news is my hormones are too high and I have to do a frozen egg transfer, rather than fresh. So a bit disappointed about the delay and not sure what happens now/the process. I guess it’s not to have some time to stabilise and relax before transfer. Any advice v welcome!! X


Hi there ! What were the results ? What hormones are they referring to ? It’s good to know for when I get to that point as I’m considering a fresh transfer next time . Didn’t know your hormones could be too high . What were your results and what’s normal ?


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 not sure of the levels/which hormone but I think I am/was at risk of OHSS so they’ve switched me from ovitrelle to buserelin trigger shot tonight and they have to freeze as a result. Also on cabegoline to level out the hormones. 

Im a bit unclear on what this means with mediations/timings. Do I have to keep doing injections post transfer? Or is it just tablets? I skipped out of the clinic thinking my jabbing days were behind me.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> @PDream1980 not sure of the levels/which hormone but I think I am/was at risk of OHSS so they’ve switched me from ovitrelle to buserelin trigger shot tonight and they have to freeze as a result. Also on cabegoline to level out the hormones.
> 
> Im a bit unclear on what this means with mediations/timings. Do I have to keep doing injections post transfer? Or is it just tablets? I skipped out of the clinic thinking my jabbing days were behind me.


Ah there’s always something isn’t there ! I saw emz took more injections .

I understand if you were at risk of ohss. I think that’s standard procedure to then freeze and let your body settle back down . Maybe next month you will be ready for a transfer . I am changing tack I think and if I get a quality embryo I’m going to get it transferred so all being well we both have a transfer next month . 

I hate the needles too . Overwhelmed me . I was hoping for a natural transfer and no medication , women who get pregnant naturally don’t take injections after implantation ?


----------



## Ayian123

I’m really hoping for a natural transfer, but it is what it is. Just surprised by the news as I didn’t think I’d be at risk of OHSS (not young -36 and normal AMH and only 7 mature follicles). Mostly bummed about the delay but again, will just go with the flow.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> I’m really hoping for a natural transfer, but it is what it is. Just surprised by the news as I didn’t think I’d be at risk of OHSS (not young -36 and normal AMH and only 7 mature follicles). Mostly bummed about the delay but again, will just go with the flow.


Yes it’s just such a hard road . Won’t be long until next month though and fingers crossed we will
Both be having a transfer 😄


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind messages it really means a lot! It’s so nice to share my journey with you fellow ladies as you all know exactly what it feels like 😘😘 I’m officially PUPO 🎉🎉🎉 and I’ve had my McDonald’s chips and now relaxing and watching tv for the afternoon xx


Your pupo with a top grade , stop
Showing off hehe. Prayers it is sticking as we speak. If it asks for a mac d when it can talk then we know why ! Lol . I would have got a McFlurry too . Yum 😄


----------



## Melissa87

@Ayian123 sorry for thé delay a similar thing happened in my last cycle but o think ultimately it’s good because you can get more prepared going in and your uterus can recover but with all of my delays I get your disappointment for sure


----------



## Ayian123

@Melissa87 i think you’re right, onwards and upwards. Triggering tonight! Woo hoo


----------



## Melissa87

Also regarding your question about injections and timing you will have to wait for your period and then you will start tablets or injections depending on protocol


----------



## Ayian123

Ah! @Melissa87 thank you! Hopefully can be up and running next cycle x


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 its totally understandable to be disappointed with the change of plan but it’s great they are on the ball and not putting you at risk like that especially as potential pregnancy can exacerbate OHSS symptoms! Deffo better to let your body recover and do a FET next cycle. I’m not even a risk as far as I know but I still feel a bit sore and bloated and add in the progesterone and I honestly feel like a whale even some pjs r too tight!! So can’t even imagine how painful it would be with OHSS. All the best for your trigger tonight! Exciting times xx

@PDream1980 I was soooo gonna have a McFlurry but I’m so bloated can only manage small meals and it’s not exactly ice cream weather today 😂😂☔☔


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on being PUPO @Emz7986! We are birthday twins, it’s mine tomorrow too 🥳

I promise I am reading along and rooting for you all, I keep meaning to post but work has been killer this week. Off for the next 8 days and I need it!


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck @Ayian123 for tommorrow . You will smash it .


----------



## PDream1980

Happy birthday Emz and Sarah . Me thinks you already have the best birthday presents ever 💕💕


----------



## Ayian123

Thank you ladies!! Trigger done and now just getting ready for tomorrow! Fingers and toes crossed we get some good ones 🤞🤞
I know it’s wishful thinking but maybe my hormones will have settled by then and we can go ahead with the fresh transfer. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ayian123 said:


> Thank you ladies!! Trigger done and now just getting ready for tomorrow! Fingers and toes crossed we get some good ones 🤞🤞
> I know it’s wishful thinking but maybe my hormones will have settled by then and we can go ahead with the fresh transfer. Xx


Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork oh happy birthday to you too my lovelie 😘😘 I hope you have had a fab day! Did you do much?

@Ayian123 all the best for EC tomorrow! Try and get some rest but I know that’s easier said than done what with all the nerves!! It will be over before you know it!!

so we got a bit more good news today, one of our slower embryos was suitable for freezing today so we have a total of 4 Frosties ❄❄❄❄ It’s more than I ever imagined! So very happy right now! OTD will be 1st July 😱😱😱 and no plans to test early at the moment lol xx


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 woo hoo! Great news so so happy for you xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

4 frosties @Emz7986 that’s fab!! Did you have a good day? We went for lunch and a bit of shopping in Leeds and pizza for tea - birthdays dominated by food are the norm in my house 😂 my brother bought me Lego, I am 36 years young!


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello ladies 

Sorry been away, hard to catch up on so much chatter happening pages of it. 
But from what I can see a lot of good news for you all that makes me so happy 💗


----------



## PDream1980

Hey sparkler ! So good to see you on here . I was thinking about you . How are you getting on . Have you managed to think about any next steps with your fibroid yet . ? Please stay in touch on your journey x


----------



## sparkler2020

Actually not as yet come to proper decision. I am thinking about the options. Just taking it slow at the moment as am still in the having sad moments stage.

It is so lovely everyone is on a positive journey here xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Yes and take your time and be good to yourself as you really have been doing your best . I am Having sad moments too. I am off to the doctors today to get blood tests as my e2 was extremely high which I think is to do with endometriosis and prob why I have such bad pmt . A lady on here said she has her transfer delayed as her hormones were to high for a transfer so i looked at my blood results and googled what they meant . I am shocked no one highlighted how bad mine was. It would affect implantation so I could go through all this for nothing . This group is so helpful because you learn as you go along too with others experiences .

It’s really lovely to see people getting happy news and great results . We all Know how hard it is and we are made to work for it for some reason .

What are the risks with your fibroid removal ? Will it defiantely affect you uterus or is that just a risk ? X


----------



## Emz7986

@sarahsuperdork aw glad you had a lovely day! My day was also nice and relaxed - started off with an Irish breakfast cooked by DH (because he’s Irish 😂😂) then we went for a small walk and had a family dinner in the evening.

@sparkler2020 welcome back my lovelie 😘😘 don’t be sorry for going away we all need a break! Did you go anywhere nice? It’s ok to have sad moments you have been through so much, self-care is exactly what you need right now - I hope you are doing lots of this. I am sure when you are ready you will be able to make a plan to move forward. Keep us posted on your journey 😘😘

@PDream1980 sorry to hear you are also having sad moments it’s such an emotional journey and feels like it will never end sometimes! I totally get it and it’s ok to be sad. Good luck with your blood test today I hope it sheds some light on what’s going on for you. I agree with you it’s lovely chatting ppl on here we all have different experiences and knowledge that might be helpful to others and can help us to ask the right questions when planning treatment.

@Ayian123 good luck for EC today! Rooting for u! Hope you have some lovely mature eggs to make some fabulous embryos with! Keep us updated xx

@Melissa87 do you have your lining scan tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Ayian123

Hello ladies! Back home and just waking up from a snooze. I am pleased to say we got a whopping 12 eggs!!! So so so relieved.


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 oh yay!! That’s amazing news you must be so relieved!! Rest up, drink lots of water and isotonic drinks. Good luck for your fertilisation call tomorrow 🤞🏼🤞🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 yes it is! I am very nervous! I have never done a natural cycle before nor have I ever used letrozole so I have no idea what to expect. How are you doing?


----------



## Emz7986

@Melissa87 oh I really have my fingers crossed it all goes well for you tomorrow! Hopefully this is the one for you 🤞🏼🤞🏼 Yea I’m good thanks feeling a lot better today than I have been - I’ve really suffered with painful bloating since EC but today it’s a lot better - not sure if that’s good or bad though. Had what feels like odd AF cramps but it could all be in my mind too 😂😂 other than that no real symptoms that I didn’t already have pre-transfer lol and even managed a nice walk 😊😊


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck tommorrow @Melissa87 …. I know this is a long time coming so fingers crossed you’re good to go x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news @Ayian123! Hope you are not too uncomfortable this evening and able to get some rest.

Good luck @Melissa87 hope all is well and you can get started again.


----------



## Ayian123

Just had my fertilisation call! Out of the 12 eggs collected, 9 were suitable for ICSI and 8 have fertilised! Fingers cross they hang in there over the next few days. They're going to freeze the best one on Thursday (day 3) and the remaining ones on Sunday (day 6). Feeling relieved  

Felt awful after EC yesterday, was vomiting all day and couldn't even keep water down. Called the clinic and they said not to worry, its just the drugs in my system. Phew. 

How is everyone else doing?? @Melissa87 hope you have good news xx


----------



## PDream1980

Brilliant news @ayian . Are you
Doing a transfer next month ?

I am Just waiting for AF . If my hormones are okay and I get a good one on next egg collection then I think I will have a transfer if everything is good to go . I’m tired of waiting and waiting .

How’s the pupo ladies ? So exciting x


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks @PDream1980 hoping to do the transfer asap next cycle! Hopefully your hormones level out by then. The waiting is such a killer. I just want it done and dusted. However, i am enjoying the injection holiday, so there is a silver lining.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Thanks @PDream1980 hoping to do the transfer asap next cycle! Hopefully your hormones level out by then. The waiting is such a killer. I just want it done and dusted. However, i am enjoying the injection holiday, so there is a silver lining.


Oh I know . I can’t wait to be at the done point and just waiting for transfer . So happy for you . Keep us posted on the updates . Do you get day three updates or are they just updating you at day 6 ? X


----------



## Ayian123

Yes @PDream1980 so Create's policy is to freeze the best on day 3 and the rest at day 6. I've got an update call booked on Thursday morning. Am feeling much more positive and relieved, but know there's still a way to go.


----------



## Melissa87

I did my 5 days of leterozole and had my ultrasound this morning now just waiting for the call. it is a natural cycle at my lead follicle is 2.0cm and I I don't have fluid but I have no idea what my lining is. So I now am waiting for my clinic to call. 

Yes the waiting is always the worst.


----------



## Melissa87

@Ayian123 good for you! You have to feel good about the good things because there's a lot of hard with this process!


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 yay! That’s amazing news! 8 fertilised is brilliant! Oh wow they will freeze a day 3 - I find it so strange different clinics do things differently 🤷🏼‍♀️ Oh I really hope you get some good news on Thursday! 🤞🏼🤞🏼 How are you feeling now?

@Melissa87 that all sounds positive so far! I’m praying they give you good news when they ring, sending positive vibes your way ✨✨✨

@PDream1980 sounds like you have a good plan going forward, when is AF due?

I’m constantly wondering what’s going on inside me 😂😂 no major symptoms really. Sometimes I think I’m getting twinges but then I think I’m also imagining it 😂😂 who knows!!


----------



## Melissa87

My lining is only 0.6 and not trilaminar. It was fluid I am so frustrated. I go back tomorrow to see but I am really discouraged.


----------



## RoseLondon

So much has happened in the last few weeks since I was on here. Congratulations to those who have had their BFP (sarahsuperdork) and good luck to those of you in the 2ww (emz7986) or waiting for embryo updates (ayian123).

melissa87 so sorry to see that you are still having lining issues.

For everyone who has had some delays to their journey, I am sorry. Fingers crossed next time is your time.

As for me, after my first cycle I had considered switching clinics or even going abroad but in the end decided to stick with my old clinic and see how I get on after we stitch to a mild protocol. So I am just waiting for my AF (due any day now) to start a second cycle. I know with my age and low AMH I can’t expect too much, but I am really hoping for more than 1 egg this time. 
I don’t know when AF will come, the period I had after I stopped the progesterone last cycle was a real doozy, and lasted about 9 days, so not sure what to expect for this month.
Like so many of you have, now am just waiting for it so I can start again.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> My lining is only 0.6 and not trilaminar. It was fluid I am so frustrated. I go back tomorrow to see but I am really discouraged.


Oh melissa I am so sorry . Surely there’s a diagnosis as to what it is and then get treated for it . It’s been a year for you hasn’t it ? Sending hugs as I know this will have upset you . I thought you were going to say good to go. Are they going to investigate further now since this is a repetitive problem ?


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> @Ayian123 yay! That’s amazing news! 8 fertilised is brilliant! Oh wow they will freeze a day 3 - I find it so strange different clinics do things differently 🤷🏼‍♀️ Oh I really hope you get some good news on Thursday! 🤞🏼🤞🏼 How are you feeling now?
> 
> @Melissa87 that all sounds positive so far! I’m praying they give you good news when they ring, sending positive vibes your way ✨✨✨
> 
> @PDream1980 sounds like you have a good plan going forward, when is AF due?
> 
> I’m constantly wondering what’s going on inside me 😂😂 no major symptoms really. Sometimes I think I’m getting twinges but then I think I’m also imagining it 😂😂 who knows!!


I’m Due in less than a week and had a call With the clinic and I’m
Doing a natural cycle with no meds as well think the meds have upset my endometriosis . I said if I get a decent embryo can we transfer it last minute and they said yes. Because I won’t be stimulated then I don’t need drugs to transfer which I’m Pleased about when I heard about more needles that you had to do lol .

How Long before your test date now ?


----------



## Ayian123

Melissa87 said:


> My lining is only 0.6 and not trilaminar. It was fluid I am so frustrated. I go back tomorrow to see but I am really discouraged.


Oh @Melissa87 i can imagine how disappointed you are - i'm hoping you have better news today and a plan for going forward! Let us know. xx


----------



## Melissa87

Its been nearly 3. I had my c section repaired, then some fails and mc. Then I had ivf again and a hysterscopy and then I had 5 cycles cancelled. One everything was good I had a uti, and this one ended with no fluid but a thin lining so I know they will call and cancel again. They think its a reaction to meds but its very frustrating.


----------



## Mercury363

@Emz7986 congratulations on making it to PUPO!! When is your test day? 

I have had my official results from the doctors today and we are pregnant! 

I have been testing since last Wednesday (I was totally for holding out but caved!) my lines were darkening from then but as my husband had been adamant he didn't want to know until the doctor results, I have had to hold my water!! 

The hcg showed 307 on Monday which was 10dp5dt. I have been positive since 5dp5dt. 

I am relieved of course but this really is stage two of four! I still have a viability scan and to make it to 12 weeks. I am also not as far along as I thought. I thought 6 weeks tmw given my last period date. The clinic says 4 weeks and 3 days as they take 19 days off my transfer date and count forward in weeks from there?! 

Over the moon but not wanting to believe it just yet!!


----------



## Mercury363

Ayian123 said:


> Hello ladies! Back home and just waking up from a snooze. I am pleased to say we got a whopping 12 eggs!!! So so so relieved.


That is epic! Well done you! Are you FET or fresh?


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 congrats!!! And assume the best because most of the time it is! 

Yes it is one step but its huge!


I know its like sad to say but even for the women who miscarry (myself included) at least we got pregnant according to my doctor it's a big predictor of future success


----------



## Mercury363

Mercury363 said:


> That is epic! Well done you! Are you FET or fresh?





Ayian123 said:


> Thanks @PDream1980 hoping to do the transfer asap next cycle! Hopefully your hormones level out by then. The waiting is such a killer. I just want it done and dusted. However, i am enjoying the injection holiday, so there is a silver lining.


Sorry I have just got down to the bottom of the posts page! I have a lot to catch up on! That's great you got so many!! 

@sarahsuperdork how are you feeling with everything? 

@Melissa87 your body has been through so much. The delays and waiting are always so hard to take and we put ourselves through the wringer with the meds and mental torment. Maybe a month of chilling will allow you to recover before the next transfer? Its just so disappointing when you are in the midst of it! 

@PDream1980 when are you expecting af? 

@sparkler2020 I think about your story a lot over the last few weeks. So know that we are all thinking of you despite this only being a forum. Whatever decision you eventually make will be right for you. We are always here to talk about anything. 

I have found such support in this forum over the last four months or so. No one understands but other ladies going through it. I'm so grateful for you all!


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 also congrats on the hcg that's high! That's similar to what it was for my daughter


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 Id go crazy ha ha, but the idea of a natural cycle this time was to give me a break from the meds while helping my mental health of the waiting. I know taking a break is normal but its so hard to rationalize


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 what heped your lining? that was my issue this month, despite having no fluid it just isn;'t thick enough 0.6 before ovulations so I am sure they are calling to cancel in a few hours. In my head I am already waiting for AF


----------



## Emz7986

@Mercury363 congratulations!!! That is amazing I’m so happy for you!! Such good line progression and an amazing blood beta too! I pray you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Please keep us updated with yr progress! Your so brave testing that early I can’t do it!! If it was negative having to do the pessaries and lubion injections would be so upsetting for me so unless I start bleeding a lot il be holding out till OTD which is next Friday 😬😬 plus DH is away with work and I just can’t test without him, he doesn’t know it yet but il do the peeing and he’s doing the line check 😂😂 

@Melissa87 I’m so sorry that this road has been so hard for you it really really sucks!! I have no words that can make it any easier unfortunately, just know I’m thinking of you and I hope they can give you more answers when you have yr call later 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@PDream1980 doing a natural cycle sounds amazing! The meds deffo wreak havoc with our bodies and brilliant news you can do a fresh transfer too, that really is something to look forward too. Hopefully AF arrives on time so you can get going! I still have 9 days to go before OTD 😬😬

@Ayian123 wishing you lots of luck for your update tomorrow 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼 You get good news xx


----------



## Melissa87

Turns out I went a little crazy for nothing. i have to go back tomorrow! I have zero fluid and I have yet to complete my final estrogen surge so my lining will likely grow. so I honestly think its possible I could actually transfer this month!


----------



## Ayian123

@Melissa87 omg!! What a relief!! This really is such a bloody rollercoaster xx 
@Mercury363 yaaaaaaay such happy happy news! I hope you and your partner are doing something really special to celebrate. I’ve got my day 3 call tomorrow and then plan changed from fresh to FET as my hormones we to high on trigger day. Bit of a bummer that it got delayed but thankfully for the respite xx


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 what heped your lining? that was my issue this month, despite having no fluid it just isn;'t thick enough 0.6 before ovulations so I am sure they are calling to cancel in a few hours. In my head I am already waiting for AF


I had a PRP treatment done. They take your blood, centrifuge it and put it back in again. I got three put backs from the 12 vials they lifted from me. I went from a max lining of 6.5 to 8.7. That was massive for me! Maybe it made the difference or maybe it was the low med protocol who knows?! But I would do it all the same at this stage!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Mercury363 congratulations!! Amazing news! I thought you count from 1st day of last period but it depends on what medication you’ve had maybe. I didn’t have a downreg so mine is dated like that (same as a normal pregnancy) and I’m 6 weeks tomorrow.

I feel terrible - thank you for asking - it’s a wonderful feeling! but every day I feel unwell reassured me everything should be growing ok. Who’d have thought it would be nice to feel so awful?! We are one week away from our 7 week scan and I’m pretty anxious. I had a bit of light brown discharge when wiping today but apparently that can be totally normal so I’m trying not to worry.

@Melissa87 I’m so glad you should get a transfer this month! 🤞🤞 for you!!

Also still thinking of you @PDream1980 and @sparkler2020 ❤


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> Sorry I have just got down to the bottom of the posts page! I have a lot to catch up on! That's great you got so many!!
> 
> @sarahsuperdork how are you feeling with everything?
> 
> @Melissa87 your body has been through so much. The delays and waiting are always so hard to take and we put ourselves through the wringer with the meds and mental torment. Maybe a month of chilling will allow you to recover before the next transfer? Its just so disappointing when you are in the midst of it!
> 
> @PDream1980 when are you expecting af?
> 
> @sparkler2020 I think about your story a lot over the last few weeks. So know that we are all thinking of you despite this only being a forum. Whatever decision you eventually make will be right for you. We are always here to talk about anything.
> 
> I have found such support in this forum over the last four months or so. No one understands but other ladies going through it. I'm so grateful for you all!


 Oh that’s amazing news ! Another one pregnant , yay !! You must be thrilled . Keep
Us posted . Was it a frozen transfer I can’t remember ? 

Aunt flow should be Monday ish . So In theory I could be pupo in 3 ish weeks all
Being well . X


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> @Mercury363 congratulations!! Amazing news! I thought you count from 1st day of last period but it depends on what medication you’ve had maybe. I didn’t have a downreg so mine is dated like that (same as a normal pregnancy) and I’m 6 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> I feel terrible - thank you for asking - it’s a wonderful feeling! but every day I feel unwell reassured me everything should be growing ok. Who’d have thought it would be nice to feel so awful?! We are one week away from our 7 week scan and I’m pretty anxious. I had a bit of light brown discharge when wiping today but apparently that can be totally normal so I’m trying not to worry.
> 
> @Melissa87 I’m so glad you should get a transfer this month! 🤞🤞 for you!!
> 
> Also still thinking of you @PDream1980 and @sparkler2020 ❤


I think that’s very normal to get a bit of old implantation blood gradually come away .💕


----------



## Ayian123

ok ladies just had my day 3 update call - so relieved!!
We had 8 in culture. Out of the 8, we have 4 x grade 1, 3 x grade 2 and 1 crap one that didn't divide. They're going to freeze the best one today (grade 1, 8 cell) and see how the others develop over the next few days.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news @Ayian123! What day will you find out about the ones they are still growing?


----------



## Ayian123

thanks @sarahsuperdork !! They're going to call again on Saturday/Sunday with an update on the rest. I think I most nervous about this stage - good to know we have a few options now.


----------



## Emz7986

@Ayian123 oh that’s amazing news you must be so relieved! We never had a day 3 update so when I got my call I was like please just tell me we have something to transfer!! 😂😂 oh it all sounds so positive for you! I’m sure by the sounds of things you will have more to freeze at day 5/6 too! 🤞🏼🤞🏼 How are you feeling now?

@sarahsuperdork glad to hear your progressing well, even if you do feel unwell I bet it’s still a lovely feeling! I bet next weeks scan can’t come soon enough!!

@Melissa87 oh gosh that’s such positive news! I’m so happy for you! One step closer to transfer!! Hope today goes well for you 🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks so much @Emz7986 I feel so so much better now. I was playing out the scenario in my head where they said none has survived, so anything above that was really a bonus.


----------



## Melissa87

I just had my ultrasound and again I am fluid free but my lining isn't growing hopefully I still have not ovulated and it will grow some today/night. I'll get my call this afternoon. I have 5 embryos 3 that are definitely normal one inconclusive and one mosaic all day 5 or 6. I was happy with that but I never expected so long to wait to transfer


----------



## Mercury363

PDream1980 said:


> Oh that’s amazing news ! Another one pregnant , yay !! You must be thrilled . Keep
> Us posted . Was it a frozen transfer I can’t remember ?
> 
> Aunt flow should be Monday ish . So In theory I could be pupo in 3 ish weeks all
> Being well . X


That's fantastic news! It was a frozen transfer for me!


----------



## sparkler2020

Mercury363 said:


> @Emz7986 congratulations on making it to PUPO!! When is your test day?
> 
> I have had my official results from the doctors today and we are pregnant!
> 
> I have been testing since last Wednesday (I was totally for holding out but caved!) my lines were darkening from then but as my husband had been adamant he didn't want to know until the doctor results, I have had to hold my water!!
> 
> The hcg showed 307 on Monday which was 10dp5dt. I have been positive since 5dp5dt.
> 
> I am relieved of course but this really is stage two of four! I still have a viability scan and to make it to 12 weeks. I am also not as far along as I thought. I thought 6 weeks tmw given my last period date. The clinic says 4 weeks and 3 days as they take 19 days off my transfer date and count forward in weeks from there?!
> 
> Over the moon but not wanting to believe it just yet!!
> View attachment 88189


Congratulations so lovely to come on and see your wonderful news. Delighted for you xxx


----------



## sparkler2020

Hello all

When I log back on so many pages of conversations I have missed. But I did see @Mercury363 picture and was like 🤩 so lovely.
How are the rest of you getting on?

I have been ok struggling a little with the reality of how difficult this journey has been for me, when it should of been so straightforward. Never had I imagined this hardship or pain. 
I have been advised to remove my fibroid by my ivf consultant and I will have to wait a year before trying myself with FET, recovery of uterus is a year. 
In the meantime I can continue mini ivf cycles and freeze my embryos. They also now recommend PGT-A testing. 
I have also been advised that a surrogate should be an option I should consider in the meantime too. 

I have a private consultation booked in with a gynaecologist in the coming days and will see what they say. I have no idea how much a private operation will cost. 
The NHS just for a telephone consultation appointment atm is 4-5 months. Think the NHS will take upto maybe maybe two years, may be less but that is a long time to wait for an operation.

Feel like time is not on my side… a lot to consider for me and take in atm.

you have all been amazing thank you x


----------



## PDream1980

Hi @sparkler . It’s been brutal at times and I totally understand your pain . 

I think what you said sounds very positive . 

If you call a private healthcare clinic and ask how much for a fibroid removal They can give you an idea over the phone . Well they did with me when I asked for the price of a cyst removal. 

I have come on early so off for a day 2 scan today . I am tired of the process and the travel and disruption to my life when my odds are low . I worry about every step . I also toy with donor egg but it’s hard to give up and I have all the same worried a lot of women do when considering donor egg . Never imagined this would happen . 

I am so pleased you can bank embryos and have fet when your fibroid is removed but I see the risk of the surgery hence they are trying to prepare you for surrogate just in case the worst happens . I would use surrogate if I needed with my own egg but again I know it’s a loss . I think it’s the level of compromise we go to but I know when the baby is here all the past will
Be forgotten and dealing with a little
Baby . So be it surrogate etc then I think all this would be a memory . I have a client who is being a surrogate for a gay couple and she is a lovely woman and professional and just helping them Create a family . She’s 34 weeks at the moment and a lovely woman . Anyway just a little food for thought . 

I might jump on to the new support group for July however I have really loved this group .

Off to my scan . Let’s hope this massive cyst of 6cm has gone down and I have some follicles . I am Doing a complete natural cycle this month x


----------



## sparkler2020

@PDream1980 best of luck at your scan. I know the back and forth is exhausting but try keep yourself in a positive place it really will make a difference. You are doing everything you need to, so be strong and positive with that decision. 

You are right digesting the fact for a donor or surrogate is alot, when hit with reality of it. It is far more to digest than just initially being briefed on it. It means never carrying a child being pregnant and experiencing that for me. 
I just hope it does not come to that.

Has anyone done PGT testing at all?


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 I have and I really recommend it! I had 9 day 5 and 6 embryos made with very good AMH between the ages of 31-34. 3 were normal one inconclusive and one mosiac. The rest were bad. When it worked with my daughter we transferred 2 and one didn't work, then after I had my c section repaired we transferred two (neither stuck), then we tried one which failed, and then we did two and ended up with a miscarriage at 9 weeks. I tried to lose the baby naturally but it didn't work so I got a D and C (even though I really didn't want to). It took forever to recover from that, and when I did I had to have another hysteroscopy because of something left over from the D and C. Then my issues with fluid which again were only there after my miscarriage have been brutal =. After 5 attempts at a transfer we finally found something that cleared up my fluid. I am still worried and waiting to see what is going to happen with my cycle. 

My point is, I finally tested emrbyos after my miscarriage and I REALLY regret not doing it sooner it would have saved me so much heart ache and time. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## sparkler2020

Melissa87 said:


> @sparkler2020 I have and I really recommend it! I had 9 day 5 and 6 embryos made with very good AMH between the ages of 31-34. 3 were normal one inconclusive and one mosiac. The rest were bad. When it worked with my daughter we transferred 2 and one didn't work, then after I had my c section repaired we transferred two (neither stuck), then we tried one which failed, and then we did two and ended up with a miscarriage at 9 weeks. I tried to lose the baby naturally but it didn't work so I got a D and C (even though I really didn't want to). It took forever to recover from that, and when I did I had to have another hysteroscopy because of something left over from the D and C. Then my issues with fluid which again were only there after my miscarriage have been brutal =. After 5 attempts at a transfer we finally found something that cleared up my fluid. I am still worried and waiting to see what is going to happen with my cycle.
> 
> My point is, I finally tested emrbyos after my miscarriage and I REALLY regret not doing it sooner it would have saved me so much heart ache and time. Let me know if you have any questions


thank you so much for explaining is such depth. That is a lot to take in all the information.

What is going on with you at the moment stage wise.


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 I had an ultrasound this morning and I have a clear no fluid, but lining at 6.4. The nurse and tech said everything looked great the lining is just a little thin. So I am waiting for a call from my doctor I am nervous they will cancel again, but I really want them to leave it until tomorrow. I am happy they found a drug that clears up the fluid but I am really wanting to do a transfer, of course, I want things to be right but still. Arg the minutes seem like hours waiting for the phone to ring 

About the testing ask any questions you want, I was against doing it until my miscarriage now I am really glad I did


----------



## Melissa87

@sparkler2020 I just wanted to comment on your previous post...

I was in a pregnancy loss support group for women who do IVF when I had my MC, and many of the women were struggling with donor eggs. The instructor said that you have kids for 2 or 3 main reasons, to pass on your genes, to pass on your husbands or partners, and for your current kids if applicable. With donor eggs, you get 1 out of 2 or 2 out of 3. Also, you are the biological mother, all the other person does is donates cells. You carry the baby, you give it life. I am not at a stage where this is an issue, but I thought about and talked to my husband and essentially we agreed that if it came down to it we would use donor eggs. 

When it comes to a surrogate, I would find it very hard to watch another women carry my child. Like not being pregnant is a HUGE thing to me. I was so worried about all of my cancelled cycles that I would have to go this route. So I asked. While the doctor told me that there is no crystal ball for any woman she didn't believe I would need one and fully believed I could continue to expand my family and carry my children. I think though when you think about the pain of longing for a child, I think you have to think about what would hurt you more (I know it sounds awful).

For me, donor eggs are not what I want and there's a sadness that goes with that, but I would do it. As bad as I do not want to watch someone carry my child, I know it would hurt me more to not have another one and have my daughter grow up alone. 

I hope and pray that I am not someone that needs these options (and I hope no one here is), but I know really thinking about where my limits are kinda helped me and my husband understand what we are willing to do.


----------



## Melissa87

I am transferring next Thursday. a bit nervous as my lining is thin, but I do trust its okay to go ahead as they are so picky.


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @sparkler2020 I just wanted to comment on your previous post...
> 
> I was in a pregnancy loss support group for women who do IVF when I had my MC, and many of the women were struggling with donor eggs. The instructor said that you have kids for 2 or 3 main reasons, to pass on your genes, to pass on your husbands or partners, and for your current kids if applicable. With donor eggs, you get 1 out of 2 or 2 out of 3. Also, you are the biological mother, all the other person does is donates cells. You carry the baby, you give it life. I am not at a stage where this is an issue, but I thought about and talked to my husband and essentially we agreed that if it came down to it we would use donor eggs.
> 
> When it comes to a surrogate, I would find it very hard to watch another women carry my child. Like not being pregnant is a HUGE thing to me. I was so worried about all of my cancelled cycles that I would have to go this route. So I asked. While the doctor told me that there is no crystal ball for any woman she didn't believe I would need one and fully believed I could continue to expand my family and carry my children. I think though when you think about the pain of longing for a child, I think you have to think about what would hurt you more (I know it sounds awful).
> 
> For me, donor eggs are not what I want and there's a sadness that goes with that, but I would do it. As bad as I do not want to watch someone carry my child, I know it would hurt me more to not have another one and have my daughter grow up alone.
> 
> I hope and pray that I am not someone that needs these options (and I hope no one here is), but I know really thinking about where my limits are kinda helped me and my husband understand what we are willing to do.


Thanks for that last post , it helped me too .
Everything takes time to process . One step at a time . My AF is here so I’ve started on low meds and if I get a decent embryo I am transferring it . My clinic will transfer two but I read that if one isn’t any good it can cause a miscarriage of the good one . Every step is a decision , it’s crazy and then balancing risk . X


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> I am transferring next Thursday. a bit nervous as my lining is thin, but I do trust its okay to go ahead as they are so picky.


Wow great news . Oh my 😄😄😄😄💕💕💕that’s a looooooong time coming


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 my clinic refused to transfer two for that reason also because of the risk of twins. Even though I have pgs tested embryos and they said one can affect the other


----------



## PDream1980

Oh is that what they said about one can affect the other ? Mmm then I think just the one . X


----------



## Melissa87

Yes but I think that’s debatable as many people transfer two and are fine or get twins. My daughter was from my old clinic but I transferred two untested and one just didn’t stick.


----------



## PDream1980

So you had two transferred and had your daughter . Also abroad they put four back . I don’t know what to do then x


----------



## Melissa87

Yes exactly I don’t think it’s clear what to do. I do think the push to put in only one is somewhat Canada and the US and maybe England too becsude i know when I talked to clinics abroad they were willing to do 3 (and 4 if older ).


----------



## PDream1980

Yes it’s strange . Part of me thinks it’s more money for them if they have to do more transfers but also there are risks with mutilples and there must be some evidence to say that one embryo can affect the other and also the implantation window if it’s missed you’ve not lost two healthy ones . Urggghhh tricky . A lot of stuff I’ve read doesn’t show your chances are doubled by putting back in two it’s more like 15% more chance . I was stuck on having two put back in but now I don’t know x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 yes it’s hard 
I think maybe ask your doctor and just trust them, sometimes that’s the easiest


----------



## PDream1980

I’ve been reading a bit on this and I now def think just one transfer at a time . I romanticised about twins but in reality I will be lucky to have one and think there’s a lot more pro to having SET .

When is your transfer ?

I should be looking to have one on around the 09th July . If I’m lucky enough on this round


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 june 30th. July 9th is soon that’s exciting ! You are doing another retrieval first right ?


----------



## PDream1980

Yes another retrieval all being well and instead of freezing I’m putting back in x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 that’s awesome!


----------



## Ayian123

Ok ladies, what do we think - final frostie tally: best one frozen on day 3 (grade 1, 8 cells), plus 3AA, 4BB and another 4BB (4 frosties in total).
I was hoping/expecting 4 Frosties so I’m pleased. Got my treatment consultation tomorrow to discuss the FET.


----------



## PDream1980

Me thinks with those grades you are going to be having a baby 😍


----------



## Ayian123

Oooooo you think? This is my first go at IVF so I’m not sure what’s normal - I guess there is no such thing. 
I got my post buserlin/trigger shot bleed today, hopefully can try a transfer soon. AF due next weekend!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I had to call the clinic today because I had a sudden bleed … awful. A proper gush out of nowhere. I’ve gone to bed with more bleeding and cramps so I’m pretty sure I’m having a miscarriage. Heartbroken. They can’t see me until tomorrow with it being the weekend so I moved my early scan to first thing in the morning, not holding out much hope sadly 😢


----------



## PDream1980

Oh Sarah , this is just awful . I just thought you were ticking on just fine . I am so sorry . So upsetting . Really didn’t want to hear that’s happened . I know people can bleed in pregnancy so I don’t know what’s normal . Sending hugs to you . Massive ones right now xxx


----------



## Ayian123

Oh @sarahsuperdork I’m so sorry to hear. Hopefully you’ll get some clarity from the clinic tomorrow, you just never know what’s going on. Hang in there. I’m thinking of you and sending you the biggest hugs xxx


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork im so sorry I hope by some chance it’s okay but I remember mine well and I’ll never forget the pain. Be kind to your self. I really hope it’s okay.

something that helped me was buying a ring with the birth stone of my due date. I wear it all the time. Also I was a mess when my due date hit so we decided to plant an apple tree in the back yard in memory of the life we are supposed to be welcoming that day.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thanks folks the pain is easing off and the bleeding is slowing down but honestly it was much more than spotting so I don’t know what to think. Very worried, in for a long night!


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork let us know ! Im glad it’s easing off! That’s an awesome sign


----------



## RoseLondon

@sarahsuperdork so sorry to hear that, I really hope that everything was ok when you got checked today.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Super quick one from me … we have a baby with a heartbeat! I was so sure it was all over, they said they’re not sure why it happened (could be a blood clot) so I need another scan next week. But for now 🤞🤞


----------



## Melissa87

@sarahsuperdork congratulations!!


----------



## Ayian123

OMG! @sarahsuperdork such a relieeeeeeef xx


----------



## PDream1980

Yay @sarahsuperdork . What a relief for you . Annnnnnnd relax !


----------



## Emz7986

Firstly @sarahsuperdork im so glad to hear your bleed was just a scare thank god!! I really hope nothing like that happens again for you, you must have been petrified! Good luck for your scan next week 🤞🏼🤞🏼

@Ayian123 amazing news on your Frosties! I hope you get a date for your FET soon and please keep us posted!!

@Melissa87 OMG you have a date for your transfer!! You must be over the moon, I’m so happy for you! How are you feeling about everything?

@PDream1980 eeeeekkkk I hope you get your perfect embryo and have a transfer this cycle!! I’m so excited for you! Please keep me updated xx

soooooooo I have news!!! For the last 5 days I’ve had worsening abdo pain and distension, my entire stomach is so distended I can’t even see my vagina anymore 😂😂 so been to the clinic this morning for a scan which shows I have several litres of free fluid in my abdomen, up around my liver and above my diaphragm - been diagnosed with late onset OHSS most likely due to the pregnancy hormone! So had to do a test at the clinic and got my BFP!!!! So I’m now on bed rest for the next few weeks and will hopefully avoid hospitalisation 🤞🏼🤞🏼 - the clinic will be closely monitoring me and and also put me on clexane injections as I’m high risk of blood clots now 😫😫 honestly I swear this could only happen to me!!


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 congrats on thé bfp! I really hope it stays okay ! I’m excited to transfer ! Cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Ayian123

@Emz7986 yes!! How dramatic! But what great newwwwwws. Take it easy xx


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> Firstly @sarahsuperdork im so glad to hear your bleed was just a scare thank god!! I really hope nothing like that happens again for you, you must have been petrified! Good luck for your scan next week 🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> @Ayian123 amazing news on your Frosties! I hope you get a date for your FET soon and please keep us posted!!
> 
> @Melissa87 OMG you have a date for your transfer!! You must be over the moon, I’m so happy for you! How are you feeling about everything?
> 
> @PDream1980 eeeeekkkk I hope you get your perfect embryo and have a transfer this cycle!! I’m so excited for you! Please keep me updated xx
> 
> soooooooo I have news!!! For the last 5 days I’ve had worsening abdo pain and distension, my entire stomach is so distended I can’t even see my vagina anymore 😂😂 so been to the clinic this morning for a scan which shows I have several litres of free fluid in my abdomen, up around my liver and above my diaphragm - been diagnosed with late onset OHSS most likely due to the pregnancy hormone! So had to do a test at the clinic and got my BFP!!!! So I’m now on bed rest for the next few weeks and will hopefully avoid hospitalisation 🤞🏼🤞🏼 - the clinic will be closely monitoring me and and also put me on clexane injections as I’m high risk of blood clots now 😫😫 honestly I swear this could only happen to me!!


Arggghhhh emz congratulations . Get in that bed under the duvet and Netflix and foot massages . So happy for you . I think my
Head would spin off getting a BFP 😄💕


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh @Emz7986 bless you!! What amazing news! Hope you’re not too uncomfortable and the resting clears it up. So pleased for you.

@Melissa87 wishing you luck for your transfer, you’ve been so patient I can’t wait for it to be your turn finally.

Also hope everyone else is doing ok. I’m still bleeding a little but it looks to be stopping so hopefully no more dramas. Struggling a bit but will take it all day long over the panic that we had lost our little Frosty ❤


----------



## Sharry

Hi, 

So nice to see some BFP‘s, but please remember to be thoughtful to those who have not been so luck or those who are still to test and keep symptoms and pregnancy chat for the baby dust section.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all

Had my day 7 scan today . I am Going au naturelle ! I only took low dose letrozole . I have only 1 follicle growing that looks like it will be the mature one , I was hoping for two since my day two scan showed 6 follicles , but never mind . I’ve said I want to do a fresh transfer if I get a good embryo again, so that would be roughly a week today for EC and transfer a few days after .

Finding it very stressful as I worry about ovulating and with last month experience of being cancelled in the EC room was pretty grim. Don’t know whether I should take the certotide and trigger shot just to avoid the worry of ovulating .

This is in essence my third cycle and I thought I would be done by now….. I’m tired . I think it’s because emotionally I am
Processing using donor egg so feel Grief at the same time as trying using my own eggs. Every step I worry and research about as I don’t trust my clinic and I’m getting exhausted. Im worried my top grade 3 day embryo will be damaged in the thaw and I should have just had it back in .

My partner is being the opposite of supportive as well which is adding to the challenge . He’s in the spare room now .

Because I feel so emotionally tired out I almost don’t feel ready for a transfer now . I think the next worries begin then if it takes and I do get a bfp . It’s been one of the most exhausting things to go through . I worry i am Damaging the very little embryos I get instead of putting them Straight back in . I can see this cycle going down hill again . 🥺😔


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 stay optimistic! It’s always a quality vs quantity issue anyways


----------



## Emz7986

Thank you all for your kind words and congratulations it means a lot 🥰🥰

@PDream1980 I’m so sorry your having a tough time of it, it all sounds super stressful and it’s definitely made worse when u don’t feel your partner is supportive, I honestly don’t think men get how emotionally and physically draining this whole process is for us, they literally have one job!! Everything else falls on us!! Did u speak to yr dr about your worry of ovulating? In my opinion I would personally take the certotide and trigger to prevent that As yr still growing your egg naturally and it would be a shame to waste it! I understand u must be so tired from this whole process and 3 cycles is a lot for anybody!! Whatever u decide whether u go for a fresh transfer or freeze we are always here to support you 😘😘 also positive thoughts it’s great you have a mature follicle growing 👏🏼👏🏼

@Melissa87 all the best for your transfer today hope it goes nice and smoothly for you 😘😘 I’m so happy you are finally at this point!!


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 thanks !


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @Emz7986 thanks !


Good luck melissa 😄😄


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and congratulations it means a lot 🥰🥰
> 
> @PDream1980 I’m so sorry your having a tough time of it, it all sounds super stressful and it’s definitely made worse when u don’t feel your partner is supportive, I honestly don’t think men get how emotionally and physically draining this whole process is for us, they literally have one job!! Everything else falls on us!! Did u speak to yr dr about your worry of ovulating? In my opinion I would personally take the certotide and trigger to prevent that As yr still growing your egg naturally and it would be a shame to waste it! I understand u must be so tired from this whole process and 3 cycles is a lot for anybody!! Whatever u decide whether u go for a fresh transfer or freeze we are always here to support you 😘😘 also positive thoughts it’s great you have a mature follicle growing 👏🏼👏🏼
> 
> @Melissa87 all the best for your transfer today hope it goes nice and smoothly for you 😘😘 I’m so happy you are finally at this point!!


Thanks Emz xx 💕


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 oh i'm sorry to hear you going through such a tough time at the moment - i hope it is only passing. Sending big hugs!! x 
@Melissa87 good luck today!! xx


----------



## Melissa87

Thanks everyone! Transfer was good more smooth then I expected. Now my husband is getting me fries and I’m going back to settle in and watch tv for the day!


----------



## PDream1980

Yay you’re pupo ! Another one . Will it be me next week ? Arrrgghhh .

Two week wait for you now . Infact Am I the last one to have a transfer ? I think I am . Oh no ayian will be after I think x


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 yep, i think i'll be last off the ranks - AF due 20th July (if it's on time). urghhhhhhh


----------



## PDream1980

Urgggh hehe . We will see . It depends on my results next week ! I do have one in the freezer so I will have that in in august . I will be pupo at some point lol . Hopefully though I will get off the ground next week . We will see !


----------



## Mercury363

@Melissa87 congratulations on your transfer!! Officially PUPO! Will you be testing early or staying strong? 

@sarahsuperdork you had me very worried reading your posts! I'm glad your scan went well and you got the right outcome!!

@PDream1980 try and stay positive! It's coming your way and you have a plan in place!! 

@Ayian123 you got a great result for your embryos!! Congratulations!! 

@Emz7986 what fabulous news for you and also a little worrying with the fluid. I have no experience of ohss at all. How long will the fluid take to go away? Bed rest sounds great though! I am so tired at the minute I'm sure I could sleep all day and Desperate housewives is getting another outing!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey ladies. I haven't had time to read through everything, we've had hell of a time recently, life has been mental. I have ET on Monday at 3pm. We got 6 eggs and 3 have fertilised, we will find out Monday morning if they have grown on to blastocyst. 

I will read through and catch up shortly. 

One question ladies, I tested last time 8dp5dt and got my bfp. I was wondering how early you guys have ever got a bfp. 

Thanks 

Colette xxxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07, good to hear from you and congrats on the upcoming transfer and your embryos! 

I tested 4dp5dt and was bfn. Then tested 5dp5dt and got a faint line positive and it got stronger from then. However I know some haven't got theirs till well after 9dp5dt some as late as 16dp5dt so I think it depends on the person and how quickly the egg implants. No one size fits all! 

My hcg strip tests are on this feed somewhere from this time round so you can see the progression but I wouldn't put to much into it as every one of us is different. Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Mercury! 

Thank you honey, yes I'm an early tester lol not always a good thing but I'm just mega excited. Kept up the pma all way through so far so I have everything crossed we're going to get there. The clinic have been amazing!! 

Are you pregnant now then? Let me know how you are etc! ❤

Hope everyone else is doing good.

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Mercury363

I couldn't wait to test either! I just don't have the patience, but held off telling my hubby for four days as he didn't want to know till we got the doctor results and I still told him early!
Things are OK, i bled last night an am on bed rest for the next few days. Bleeding was light and I'm too early to scan. It's tapered off now. I'll have to wait and see how it goes!
So pleased you are moving forward with your plan! It always feels great to have something in place, I am so happy that you are keeping your pma! It really does help and I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Mercury

I have everything crossed that all is well and I pray you don't have any more bleeding. Its our wedding anniversary on Monday and my mums birthday on the Wednesday so feel like it would be a lovely surprise for daddy and for nana if I find out Monday then keep it to myself until weds. 

It's all really wishful thinking, but we've done it once, I'm confident we can do it again. 

Xxxx


----------



## PDream1980

Hi @Melissa87 

How’s pupo going ? 

I’ve had a scan today and I was hoping for a transfer from this weeks egg collection . It’s day 12 and it’s 5.4 mm . Since you are the expert on thing lining can I ask if you know if it grows more by the time embryo transfer happens as a five day transfer for me would be in a whole weeks time ! The doctor was writing it off saying def no to a transfer but how do they know what the thickness will be in one week ? 

I was so geared up to have a transfer and now I might not be able to ! Oh also obvs I need to get something from
This EC to transfer .

I hope everyone is okay 💕


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey ladies! 

I'm officially Pupo! Didn't think we would ever get here but we are! Got 1 top quality blast on board and 2 in the freezer! 

PDream - 2 weeks ago my lining was 5.5cm, last Friday it was 10cm. I'm on 12mg oestrogen tablets and 6.5mg patches 

Xxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 my very big congratulations!! How exciting! And great job on the extras for the freezer! When is test day? 

@PDream1980 i feel your pain. I never managed to get above 7 or even that close. I have tried additional estrogen and the female vigra (sildenafil), I even double patched on my last round 6.6 was the highest I got! 
The round I'm doing now was only the patches and prp treatment, I was at 8.7 before transfer. Its really tough to know that they won't go ahead with it, first hand experience of it having flown to Spain and then they cancelled two days before. I had to console myself with the reasoning that we would have wasted an egg (in my case at least, some women do carry below 6.5) but mine just wasn't the right structure. 

Has your doctor mentioned anything they will give you to help increase it? Feeling for you tonight. 

As for me, I am in for a scan tmw after my experience at the weekend. I am not feeling very positive at the moment and am gearing up for bad news. 
Can't really face it yet, this wishing to know to settle myself and yet dreading the time till its over as that's all it will be, over. 
This week has been a tough one so far! However I am trying to console myself that at least I can make a new plan, the waiting and not being able to do anything is the worst bit!


----------



## PDream1980

hey Mercury ! It sure has been a tough week . I do know bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy so I would try not to worry even though that’s much easier said than done .

My weeks been a shocker. I was going to get triggered early, yet again! After last months episode I said no I want scanning tomorrow to check growth. They also did a blood test. When I went for the scan yesterday the doctor said it was a cyst and not a follicle and I have two 10mm follicles that haven’t grown. He basically thinks it’s a right off. I said is there any chance these two at 10mm can grow and he said a slim Chance so I am back in on Friday for a scan. I was all geared up for egg collection and packed my bags for the overnight stay as I planned to stay there for a couple of days to not have the stress of traffic delays on ec day.

I took Letrozole this time and it totally suppressed my estrogen so I’ve gone from one extreme to the other.

I’ve read some women can have Late ovulation with letrozole .

So anyway I was obvs jumping the gun cos not only will I not be having a transfer but also no egg collection by the looks of it .

Next month will be my fourth month and I’ve paid for another two rounds up front so it will be half a year of it ! I mean honestly .

I had really great stats when I started . I had 9mm thickness and all the right hormone levels and got a great 3 day emby. I am Gutted I just didn’t have it transferred but I didn’t know about the lining etc . Ever since I’ve then had thin lining as I looked back on my test results . I think I’m just messing myself up so next month I am just going to do completely natural and the month after as these drugs are really affecting my hormones and lining . I’m so tired as well so not eating healthily and not excercising . It’s like I have lost a lot of energy doing this .

I’m Taking gonal f for these next few days before my scan and then that’s me done on any medication . Hopefully then detox from the meds and maybe my body will get back to normal and my lining and then be ready for the one I have in the freezer .

Keep us posted on your scan . I am sure you will okay but I bet could be really doing without the worry of bleeding . Each step there’s then something else to have to cope with . You got there though mercury . X


----------



## RoseLondon

Hi all, I am still following along with your stories.
@PDream1980 dont give up this round just yet. If you remember in my cycle when my follicles didn’t respond to the menopur (at all) they had me stop all the drugs then come back in a week and when they saw one follicle had then grown they had me top up with Gonal f for 3 days before EC. Although it was a bfn for me it did mature, and fertilise etc. You never know, it might work for you.
I am still waiting on af so I can start #2, am on cd39 now which for me is really late. clearly the meds from the last cycle have messed up my normal cycle a bit. Fingers crossed it’s not too much longer as I am starting to freak out a bit.


----------



## PDream1980

Thanks @RoseLondon . What cycle day was it that it matured and ready for ec ?. I was cd 13 yesterday with the two at 10mm. Thanks rose, that’s given me a little bit of hope. I had forgotten you had slow growth too. I think that my body yet hasn’t selected the dominant follcile so hoping I am waiting for that to happen.

I do think the hormones really mess with your cycle. I came on my af nearly a week early. I think going back to back like I’ve done it quite hard going. I am still going to try to be a bit positive about this cycle but in my head I am thinking it’s cancelled again. I was talking to a friend this morning to help clarify what my next steps are now and I think I am going completely natural. The hormones affect my mood, mainly getting angry at times and then at other times low mood. I took the week off work so that all the scans and ec would be easier .

I think I’ve decided that’s me done now in medication. Weirdly enough after my needle phobia I can now do the needles without much problem. It’s amazing how you get used to different people seeing/putting probes up you with legs in stirrups and also getting used to needles. I felt like a pro yesterday mixing the certotide (yes all pointless cos the follcile I was stopping ovulating with the certotide was a cyst ! )

39 days is a shocker wait! They can induce it can’t they but I think after all the meds you took that your body is getting itself back right. You can miss a period sometimes and that’s quite normal so maybe you’ve just missed your period this time. I don’t think it’s a bad thing as you will be detoxing too and getting ready for a fresh start once things settle back down.

Do you know what your new protocol is yet ? I think cos I’ve got another two to go I can only manage completely natural now, I’m spent emotionally now. I need to stop obsessively researching everything too. I want to get back to the old me and doing my normal stuff as I’ve let this take over my life. So today I am going to go for a walk and process my decision of going natural and then try and stop reading stuff about it. It’s hard to switch off from it. I don’t think it’s helped at all not trusting the clinic I am with as there’s no continuity of care and you can tell they actually don’t “care” either. It’s a brutal experience .

Anywhoo I five two injections left and see what they do. Maybe I will need to do a trigger shot this month. God knows .

How are you feeling rose with it all ?


----------



## Mercury363

@RoseLondon so good to hear from you. I hope you are getting on OK. 39 days is huge to wait but your system is definitely up the left with all the meds so hang on there! 

@PDream1980 you have certainly had a time of it for sure. I am currently in month 11 of meds, a full stone heavier with 2 ecs and 2 transfers to my name. 
I have no doubt I am really just a giant hormone on the inside and if I never see another needle, I'll be very happy! 
I would totally recommend putting down the phone and stepping it for a walk. The best thing I did for myself this time was to stop googling and reading everyone else's stories (sometimes very useful for symptoms but can mess with your head!) i have walked, practiced meditation, listened to audio books and anything else that I can do to relax. The process is so stressful as it is, you don't need everyone else's stuff as well. 
As I said before my meds were very light in the run up to FET. It felt better than the mountain I was taking before, now after the FET I just have meds to keep my immune issues in check. 

I had my scan this morning and thankfully everything is perfect. I'm so relieved. I was expecting the worst news and had prepared for it after last weekend so really thankful today. Trying to muster the attention span to get back to my desk!! It's not working!!


----------



## RoseLondon

@PDream1980 my round was really messed up with not responding stims etc so not sure it really compares, but I was on menopur for 9 days and had nothing growing (all below 8mm) so then I stopped taking anything for 6 days and when I came back I had 1 at about 15mm I think, which they then topped up with some Gonal f for 3 days before trigger.


----------



## dumbwing07

Mercury - OTD is the 17th. But I'm 5dp5dt tomorrow so I'm going to take a clear blue in the morning. This clinic like you to wait a full 2 weeks on top of the 5dt, which is different to my last clinic. But I can't wait that long! Haha. I am pretty sure it's worked, in my uterus type area its really tight now, I had cramps, and a bad headache all day Wednesday then a slight bit of pink. So I think implantation has happened. Last time I had hyperemesis, so started vomiting on day 10. Well I started vomiting this morning, so that's just backed up my theory! 

Congratulations, I'm so glad everything is ok honey! I'm looking forward to what lies in store for us both! Xxxx


----------



## Melissa87

Hey everyone! Sorry for falling off I got a bfn today! Super sad but it is what it is. I have a sono next month and then we don’t agree what to do my husband wants to get more eggs and I don’t I just want to transfer


----------



## Emz7986

Oh @Melissa87 so sorry to hear that your transfer failed, sending you lots of hugs 💐💐 it’s good to see you have some sort of plan moving forward though it really can help. How many do you have left in the freezer?

@dumbwing07 congrats on being PUPO and those all sound like positive signs! I literally had nothing other than a few tummy flutters then the dreaded OHSS 😂. Your braver than me testing early! Really hope you get your BFP 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

@PDream1980 how’s this cycle going for you? Sounds like you have been having a bit of a tough time of it again! It’s really not fair this process sometimes. I’m thinking of you xx


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone . Thanks for the advice. It really helps. It helped me to carry on this round even though it looked like it was failing.

@melissa , I am so so sorry. I hope your heart isn’t hurting too much. This is Such a hard road but we are all tough ladies. I see that in us all. We can do this. Good news though you have some in the freezer and also you have the option of doing an egg retrieval/another round if you want to. I’m sure you will come to the right decision what your next step is. Plans in place help .

I am not getting any further on im afraid. I went for a scan and nothing had grown. However my e2 has increased so I’m back in tomorrow for a scan but it’s likely this one will Be cancelled. Plus I have super thin lining so really i want my lining to be good and have a transfer.

I did take a few drugs this go but next month i am going to go completely natural as the drugs affect me a lot plus I want my lining to recover. Plus I want a transfer .

I had a lovely day out yesterday walking in the Peak District. I’m
Back to healthy eating and excerise. I think I am Getting my head around donor eggs. I felt a lot happier yesterday than I have done in ages, more at peace. I think it’s because I know I’ve done my very best trying with my own eggs. I’ve stopped all the research and managed to switch off a lot more from it.

So my next plan is do completely natural and then hopefully get another two eggs and then being natural I should be able to have a transfer. Then I move to donor eggs .

I hope everyone is doing okay. I know it’s brutal and scary and utterly heartbreaking at times and I have to say up there with the hardest things I’ve been though but I admire us all for fighting for what we want. Much love 💕💕💕


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 I have two normal and two inconclusive but I’ll do antihero retrieval if needed . It’s scary for me because I had like 16 day 5/6 embryos from 2 cycles for a baby and then only had 3 normal for being in my early 30s for them. My doctor says I don’t need a donor but there’s a part of me that’s wondering why someone with good amh who can make a lot of embryos can’t make many normal.


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 how did you get on?!


----------



## Mercury363

@Melissa87 i am so sorry this didn't work for you this time and I know it must be so frustrating not having the answers you need to know why. Have you always been with the same clinic?


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 I just swithced before my last IVF. They are pretty good, I am doing a sonohystogram tomorrow and I meet my doctor Thursday. I really hope my next one works but its nerve racking for sure. I am afraid of what they will find. How are you doing?


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> @Mercury363 I just swithced before my last IVF. They are pretty good, I am doing a sonohystogram tomorrow and I meet my doctor Thursday. I really hope my next one works but its nerve racking for sure. I am afraid of what they will find. How are you doing?


I am so glad you have a plan and that you have felt flexible enough to change clinics. It is so hard a process to go through and I was so lucky to have full confidence in mine but I interviewed a few doctors before we settled and they just didn't fill me with hope!! 
I am doing good! I am very tired and have a belly like a peach with all the injection bruising but here in Northern Ireland we are on public holidays for this week so I am getting to relax and watch desperate housewives! I can't complain too much! 
I think not doing anything for a few weeks in this early phase is probably just what I need but I am feeling guilty at the total lack of exercise but the clinic said no and so I am following suit!!


----------



## Melissa87

@Mercury363 Enjoy it!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Mercury* - I think it's positive. It's so hard to see and hard to believe, but can I ask, there's no way I would be able to see a plus sign on a clear blue, even faintly, if it wasn't positive would I? Xxxx


----------



## PDream1980

Emz7986 said:


> Oh @Melissa87 so sorry to hear that your transfer failed, sending you lots of hugs 💐💐 it’s good to see you have some sort of plan moving forward though it really can help. How many do you have left in the freezer?
> 
> @dumbwing07 congrats on being PUPO and those all sound like positive signs! I literally had nothing other than a few tummy flutters then the dreaded OHSS 😂. Your braver than me testing early! Really hope you get your BFP 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼
> 
> @PDream1980 how’s this cycle going for you? Sounds like you have been having a bit of a tough time of it again! It’s really not fair this process sometimes. I’m thinking of you xx


Hi Emz …. It’s cancelled I’m
Afraid but I’m okay . Had quite the day . Posted on the other group by mistake for the cycle buddies after this one. Was just checking you’re okay ?


----------



## Melissa87

@Emz7986 Sorry I missed your message! I have 4, 2 normal, 1 molar and 1 inconclusive. however, in the last 3 years I have lost 10 embryos and for someone who makes a lot of emrbyos that can't be normal. So I am pretty frustrated. I will do it again if need be. I will also use donor eggs but I am frustrated at the lack of implantation. I think I kind of want to find a guarantee program where you get money back but the ones in the US are a fortune. I also would look at Europe maybe but I really want some kind of guarantee that I can put funds towards donor eggs if needed. 

Its hard to consider that when doctors are telling me I don't need it. I really am fine with it but I also don't want to waste the possibility of using my own eggs. 

I am going to my clinic tomorrow and Thursday for a sonohystogram and I am nervous about what they will find. I really hope there are no polyps but I do have a history of them growing.


----------



## Mercury363

dumbwing07 said:


> *Mercury* - I think it's positive. It's so hard to see and hard to believe, but can I ask, there's no way I would be able to see a plus sign on a clear blue, even faintly, if it wasn't positive would I? Xxxx


Unless you have had a trigger injection or they have given you ovitrelle or similar with hcg in it you can't have a positive if it's not positive. Is it a clear blue or first response? How exciting!! I used all of them as I couldn't stop playing the pee on a stick game! When is OTD?


----------



## dumbwing07

Mercury- no it's donor egg IVF so none of that. I tested clear blue 7dp5dt and it was positive, then I used the clinics own HCG test, those little white rectangle ones, 8dp5dt and it was a strong pink line. But then I tested clear blue digital next morning and it said not pregnant. So I've bought some more clear blue sticks, and I'm gonna test tomorrow and Sat mornings. My otd is Sunday. I told the clinic we were pregnant and they said I need to test on the day still. Is this because the baby might stop growing? I'm so scared now. What if it had decided to not stick after all. I can't stop worrying about it. Xx

How are you getting on hun? Xxxx


----------



## Mercury363

It's such a worrying time but try to relax. You can't change anything that is going on in there! I think they needs your levels to get enough time to build before they do it on the OTD and so they will know for sure given when an embryo would normally implant and start to produce hcg.
The little rectangular hcg strips are usually 25miu for hcg but so is the clear blue so it might be that your levels aren't high enough yet to be testing on these.
I started with the 10miu ones so I could track it as mine wasn't showing on the 25miu ones last time either, I was then able to track it back down again that time using both levels. This time I used the 10miu until I had tested for three days so the levels should have been above 25miu alongside the 25 ones which were negative until I had three days of testing behind me.
It all needs time to build. Time time and more time. Ivf really is the world's best game of patience! I'm awful at it! Lol!
You still have a few days to go before your test date so try to do things for you and put your feet up!
I can't say don't worry as everyone on this forum knows its all that occupies your mind but do try to find distractions!

I am doing well. Back at work today after some time off. Still exhausted, trying not to eat everything in sight! I have my husbands 40th birthday to organise so that is keeping me busy! I'm still bleeding again from a few days ago so just keeping my mind off it until my scan next week. I was told it would likely happen at my last scan so I was prepared this time at least!!
Keep me posted! Xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Mercury - so I'm still testing negative, the clinic think maybe the baby has stopped growing/implanting. I have 2 blood tests next week to determine what's happened, my Dr thinks its too early to show on off the shelf tests but I think the clinic is right, as much as it breaks my heart to admit. It was growing, it's our baby, and now it's probably never going to meet its brother. I'm trying to roll with it and not lose my head, waiting for the bloods but it's hard. Xxxx


----------



## Mercury363

I am so sorry. There will be no words for you right now, I know. My last round in March /April also stopped growing /implanting and I found it very difficult to get my head round, things seem to be going well and then suddenly it's all gone. I am feeling for you tonight.
Take your time to grieve your loss and do things on your own time over the next few days. I don't think my husband understood anything when it happened to me and I know I didn't communicate it well either so it left me feeling alone when I didn't really have to be.
I am not a person who can dwell for long though so my best action was to make a new plan. I had my 24 hour pity party, reluctantly packed away my tests and emailed the clinic. Everybody's different though so you do what you need to get things right in your head.
Maybe your blood tests will show something that you didn't know before.
My gran always said 'whats for you will never go passed you', I have hung my beliefs on that in recent years though I know it's of little comfort to you right now. Keep me posted on how you are. Here if you need to talk x


----------



## PDream1980

dumbwing07 said:


> Mercury- no it's donor egg IVF so none of that. I tested clear blue 7dp5dt and it was positive, then I used the clinics own HCG test, those little white rectangle ones, 8dp5dt and it was a strong pink line. But then I tested clear blue digital next morning and it said not pregnant. So I've bought some more clear blue sticks, and I'm gonna test tomorrow and Sat mornings. My otd is Sunday. I told the clinic we were pregnant and they said I need to test on the day still. Is this because the baby might stop growing? I'm so scared now. What if it had decided to not stick after all. I can't stop worrying about it. Xx
> 
> How are you getting on hun? Xxxx


Sending hugs dumbwing ….. such stress at times . The good care of you and I hope you got your positive . X


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> I am so sorry. There will be no words for you right now, I know. My last round in March /April also stopped growing /implanting and I found it very difficult to get my head round, things seem to be going well and then suddenly it's all gone. I am feeling for you tonight.
> Take your time to grieve your loss and do things on your own time over the next few days. I don't think my husband understood anything when it happened to me and I know I didn't communicate it well either so it left me feeling alone when I didn't really have to be.
> I am not a person who can dwell for long though so my best action was to make a new plan. I had my 24 hour pity party, reluctantly packed away my tests and emailed the clinic. Everybody's different though so you do what you need to get things right in your head.
> Maybe your blood tests will show something that you didn't know before.
> My gran always said 'whats for you will never go passed you', I have hung my beliefs on that in recent years though I know it's of little comfort to you right now. Keep me posted on how you are. Here if you need to talk x


I also so believe what’s for you won’t go by you . I whatever way it’s meant to be ☺💕


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone . I am just waiting for AF so nothing much to report on my baby quest . Going natural next time so no meds at all and then I am debating whether to have a transfer if I don’t have any joy on egg collection as I have one in the freezer .
Eeeeek decisions . I am keeping tabs on everyone and sending a lot of love and healing vibes. Some of us are struggling at times and I love that we have this support to dip in when we need it . There’s a lovely vibe to this group isn’t there . I wonder how sparkler is doing . How are you doing rose London ? x 💕


----------



## dumbwing07

*PDream & Mercury* - thank you for your kind words. I tested positive this morning with a cheap off the shelf test, so who knows what the hell is going on. I had a blood test today and the 2nd is on weds. So I should know by Thursday if this baby is staying I guess. 

It kills me, I love it so much. But I've tried to put it to the back of my mind these past days, although I've cried buckets. 

Who knows. We will see by the end of the week! Xxxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 my fingers are crossed for you. The waiting is the hardest part of this whole thing. I'm not patient enough and always want to know everything now so this has been a real test. 
I hope at least you are enjoying the sunshine but maybe being in work might help get your mind off things! Keep me posted x


----------



## dumbwing07

Mercury- we have definitely lost the baby. The numbers have decreased to pretty much nothing. The clinic said the embryo has stopped implantation. 

So it's time to have a period. I'm heartbroken. 

Xxxxx


----------



## PDream1980

Im so sorry dumbwing. I was out for a walk and I wondered how you were getting on and if things had been confirmed.

Holding your hand dumbwing x x x 😔


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 bless you lovely, I am so sorry. It is the hardest thing to go through and accept. I hope you are OK. Do let any of us know if you want to talk. Either on this board, pm or otherwise. Happy to have a chat if you think it would help you. Xx


----------

